# The Pre-Nats avg1000 thread!



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to the pre-nats/whatever avg1000/5000/10000 race thread!

*Rules:*

*1. You must do an avg of x for your solving time that corresponds with this table*


Spoiler




*Avg Of**Time In Seconds (That it takes you to solve the puzzle)*1000>3050007-29100007



*2. Post updates frequently!* Whether it's every day, or every important milestone, do it!

*3. Improve!* That's the whole point of this, and trust me, you will!

*4. Be awesome!* 'nuff said

*Participants*


*Participant**Event**Avg Of**Progress*Jacob5x51000400AntoineFeet1000200Riley3x35000720Josh/supercavitation4x41000650GlowingSausageMega1000350Feet1000504x41000150SirducttapeSq1100030DivineskullsMega10000BhargavMega1000133SirwaffleMega1000804Kevin4x45000150mega10000PokemonEggs4x410005507x71000270Electrocuber3x3500002x2100000LeNub3x35000231Slinky3x350000RjFx23x350001000RjFx2Pyra50001000Dry-wet fricken B-rads4x41000389dinosefMega100056IQubic3x330000Ninja storm5x510000Walker7x71000202Phillip3x35000885

Happy solving!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you have to be going to nats to participate? I'm not going, but I'll do a 2x2 and 3x3 ao1000


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Do you have to be going to nats to participate? I'm not going, but I'll do a 2x2 and 3x3 ao1000



The problem with 2x2 and 3x3, is that for them, you can do an avg1000 in like a day or two, whereas for 5x5/feet or something, it takes like a month. Feel free to join if you want to though!


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll do 4x4. It's going to be a weird average, because the first few solves are essentially going to be me trying out two or three different methods, but it should be fun, and practice makes better!

EDIT: It looks weird to see 3 names and a username, can you change it to Josh?


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll do 4x4. 36 days til Nats, so 27.77 solves/day, here we go...


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2014)

My progress so far:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 171/171
best time: 1:03.376
worst time: 1:49.663

current mo3: 1:24.463 (σ = 8.10)
best mo3: 1:10.461 (σ = 1.92)

current avg5: 1:24.463 (σ = 8.10)
best avg5: 1:12.154 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 1:23.675 (σ = 7.08)
best avg12: 1:17.053 (σ = 5.91)

current avg50: 1:23.218 (σ = 6.47)
best avg50: 1:19.380 (σ = 4.24)

current avg100: 1:21.783 (σ = 5.90)
best avg100: 1:19.819 (σ = 4.71)

session avg: 1:21.544 (σ = 5.76)
session mean: 1:21.731

PB everything


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

fun fact: I just started a Megaminx ao1000 a day before you started your 5x5 thingy Jacob lol
Before this I had a total of maybe 200 mega solves. *AT THE VERY MOST*!!!

Stats so far (I'll update this once a day):

stats: (hide)
number of times: 349/350
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:34.180 (σ = 5.02)
best mo3: 1:28.670 (σ = 4.55)

current avg5: 1:36.330 (σ = 3.67)
best avg5: 1:30.913 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 1:35.018 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 1:34.951 (σ = 4.93)

current avg25: 1:36.029 (σ = 2.88)
best avg25: 1:35.920 (σ = 3.06)

current avg50: 1:36.487 (σ = 4.04)
best avg50: 1:36.407 (σ = 4.17)

current avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)
best avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)

current avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)
best avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)

session avg: 1:49.804 (σ = 9.60)
session mean: 1:50.210

I'll be updating this post every now and then:

Session 01 (Ao50): 2:02.326 (σ = 8.73) (Day 1)
Session 02 (Ao50): 1:56.895 (σ = 8.29) (Day 2)
Session 03 (Ao50): 1:51.946 (σ = 7.19) (Day 3)
Session 04 (Ao50): 1:50.704 (σ = 6.66) (25 on day 4 and 25 on day 5)
Session 05 (Ao50): 1:47.134 (σ = 6.33) (Day 6)
Session 06 (Ao50): 1:44.119 (σ = 6.02) (25 on day 7 and 25 on day 9) (none on day 8) (1:23.810 single(PB is 1:23.707))
Session 07 (Ao50): 1:36.487 (σ = 4.04) (43 on day 10 and 7 on day 11)
Session 08 (Ao50):
Session 09 (Ao50):
Session 10 (Ao50):
Session 12 (Ao50):
Session 13 (Ao50):
Session 14 (Ao50):
Session 15 (Ao50):
Session 16 (Ao50):
Session 17 (Ao50):
Session 18 (Ao50):
Session 19 (Ao50):
Session 20 (Ao50):

*(Day 1)* 1:58.965, 1:53.763, 2:11.155, 1:54.371, 2:16.533, 2:08.853, 2:11.236, 1:51.907, 1:44.473, 2:02.982, 2:02.005, 1:51.444, 2:03.368, 1:54.359, 2:09.222, 1:48.868, 2:11.027, 2:16.934, 2:19.189, 1:51.299, 1:58.371, 2:05.283, 1:58.328, 2:06.757, 2:15.686, 2:40.165, 1:53.511, 1:55.571, 1:49.561, 2:02.948, 1:45.875, 2:07.715, 2:07.828, 2:13.478, 1:56.068, 2:31.876, 2:04.426, 1:53.092, 1:40.915, 1:56.802, 1:44.550, 2:07.966, 2:01.538, 2:12.375, 2:09.460, 2:11.332, 1:53.463, 1:56.457, 2:19.016, 2:01.139, *(Day 2)* 1:34.146, 2:03.190, 2:05.524, 1:56.470, 1:53.603, 2:11.059, 1:49.459, 1:41.330, 1:50.915, 1:49.581, 1:49.443, 1:48.433, 2:11.155, 1:58.821, 2:08.902, 2:04.020, 2:09.926, 2:01.315, 1:52.947, 1:38.642, 2:02.307, 2:06.804, 1:54.820, 1:47.555, 2:02.166, 1:51.972, 1:50.215, 2:36.743, 1:56.902, 1:59.225, 2:02.356, 1:54.496, 1:44.500, 1:42.739, 2:02.516, 1:57.078, 1:53.107, 1:50.728, 2:09.251, 1:47.828, 1:40.101, 2:04.728, 2:06.936, 1:51.013, 1:49.299, 2:17.668, 2:06.772, 1:45.492, 1:56.482, 2:12.950, *(Day 3)* 1:57.763, 1:53.491, 1:57.747, 1:42.851, 1:58.691, 1:39.427, 1:53.275, 1:43.234, 1:48.835, 1:49.462, 1:49.571, 1:46.661, 1:41.643, 1:44.067, 1:41.062, (2:10.760), 1:57.507, 1:52.435, 2:09.155, 2:01.827, 1:57.029, (2:18.787), 2:02.292, 1:47.139, 1:48.291, 1:53.635, 1:47.554, 1:47.764, 1:55.441, 2:09.699, (2:15.171), 1:42.596, 1:52.724, 1:52.083, 1:52.581, (1:36.661), (1:36.658), (1:35.747), 1:46.947, 2:03.315, 1:58.341, 1:55.139, 1:55.000, 1:48.211, 1:50.420, 1:52.339, 1:39.608, 1:54.614, 1:54.741, 1:49.410, *(Day 4 (25)/Day 5 (25))* 1:49.107, 1:50.471, (1:38.147), 1:48.821, 1:53.427, 1:54.836, 1:41.556, 2:03.555, (2:24.964), 1:53.140, (1:23.707), 1:41.500, 2:03.407, 1:44.637, 1:50.782, 1:50.813, 1:47.925, 1:41.137, 1:45.912, (DNF(1:32.814)), 1:42.395, 2:00.212, 1:57.775, 2:05.263, 1:51.461, 1:45.503, 1:53.933, 1:51.695, 1:51.918, 1:54.494, 1:40.509, 1:41.645, 1:53.086, 1:50.942, 1:43.020, (2:12.896), 1:50.030, (1:40.138), 1:58.078+, 1:48.078, 1:45.996, 1:41.932, 1:52.413, 1:54.221, 1:48.925, 1:48.877, 1:55.551, 1:44.702, 1:50.830, 2:06.449, *(Day 6)* 1:41.795, 1:40.851, 1:46.707, 1:58.116, 1:42.965, 1:44.499, 1:45.442, 1:38.356, 1:47.171, 1:50.324, 1:51.027, 1:59.811, 1:48.131, 1:45.139, 1:59.812, 1:50.307, 1:38.451, 1:58.100, 1:43.187, (1:33.458), 1:41.235, 1:43.141, 1:48.789, 1:40.929, (2:10.801), 1:39.165, 1:53.123, 1:51.043, 1:50.098+, (1:33.556), 1:40.243, 1:48.499, 1:48.741, 1:41.154, 1:47.843, 1:43.298, 1:58.147, (1:31.875), (2:03.475+), 1:41.503, 1:36.819, (2:03.764), 1:42.100, 1:53.523, 1:54.387, 1:48.435, 1:47.074, 1:55.155, 1:38.211, 1:51.060, *(Day 7 (25)/Day 9 (25))* 1:35.266, 1:54.855, (1:28.591), 1:48.229, 1:39.251, 1:43.378, 1:37.155, 1:42.005, 1:43.170, 1:38.230, 1:41.155, 1:33.026, 1:43.731, (2:04.359), 1:44.323, 1:46.307, 1:57.081, 1:41.154, 1:49.483, 1:45.203, 1:49.475, 1:50.066, 1:35.492, 1:41.410, 1:41.523, (1:30.228), 1:45.252, 1:44.644, 1:48.468, 1:42.420, 1:35.139, 1:48.133, 1:39.668, 1:48.820, 1:45.220, 1:43.779, 1:54.837, 1:49.684, 1:45.668, 1:44.133, 1:39.460, (1:58.950), 1:35.459, (2:01.701), 1:53.829, 1:46.709, 1:44.948, 1:52.452, (1:23.810), 1:31.524, *(Day 10 (43)/Day 11 (7))* 1:30.900, 1:30.723, 1:31.116, 1:39.348, 1:34.963, 1:40.740, 1:44.981+, 1:33.891, 1:40.836, 1:41.011, 1:28.981, 1:33.429, 1:43.013, 1:32.835, 1:31.895, (1:45.908), 1:36.580, (1:49.844), 1:39.395, 1:39.427, 1:41.201, (1:27.651), 1:39.700, 1:42.868, (1:25.683+), 1:33.908, (1:26.418), 1:40.451, 1:38.531, 1:39.122, 1:36.868, 1:33.314, 1:33.546, 1:39.026, 1:39.890, 1:32.722, 1:39.057, 1:40.787, 1:32.898, 1:35.715, 1:35.042, 1:36.261, 1:35.506, 1:30.674, 1:35.090, (1:45.411), 1:36.659, 1:39.822, 1:30.211, 1:32.508

17 Days left lol. I'm planning on doing the same thing for 5x5 after this.
I love this tread Jacob (I was planning on making a similar one but no need for that now lol).


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> fun fact: I just started a Megaminx ao1000 a day before you started your 5x5 thingy Jacob lol
> Before this I had a total of maybe 200 mega solves. *AT THE VERY MOST*!!!
> 
> Stats so far (I'll update this once a day)(PBs are *bold*):
> ...



Awesome! I think it's better to just post whenever you have something interesting (PB, milestone, multiple of 100 solves done) than to just update one post.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah but I wanted to have a nice overview of my progress


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Yeah but I wanted to have a nice overview of my progress


Yeah, but then it will et buried by everyone elses posts.



yoshinator said:


> The problem with 2x2 and 3x3, is that for them, you can do an avg1000 in like a day or two, whereas for 5x5/feet or something, it takes like a month. Feel free to join if you want to though!


Yeah, but if it's 27 days until nats, to do longer events like megaminx or 5x5 would take like 2-3 hours a day for me. I'll do 2 3 and 4 though. That's a little more than an hour and a half. 

My progress so far, not much.

2x2: 
50: avg: 8.42


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, but then it will et buried by everyone elses posts.



Yeah, well... It's on page 1 ^^


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay!

number of times: 200/200


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yay!
> 
> number of times: 200/200



Wow, nice!
Which comp are you doing it for? This one?

edit: just noticed they don't have 5x5
edit2: US Nats?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Wow, nice!
> Which comp are you doing it for? This one?
> 
> edit: just noticed they don't have 5x5
> edit2: US Nats?


Yeah, US nats.


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 27, 2014)

Ill Join, For Sqr- 1. Don't worry though I'm so slow that an Ao50 would take 2-2.5 days. Ill try to kick it into overdrive and do 30 each day.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 27, 2014)

Joining starting tomorrow for mega. Hopefully will be back in shape soon.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

SirDuctTape said:


> Ill Join, For Sqr- 1. Don't worry though I'm so slow that an Ao50 would take 2-2.5 days. Ill try to kick it into overdrive and do 30 each day.





Divineskulls said:


> Joining starting tomorrow for mega. Hopefully will be back in shape soon.



Awesome!

Everybody, please post updates regularly, I've added a (not really a) table with person, puzzle and progress.


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2014)

*The Pre-Nats avg1000 thread!!!*

I'll do this for 2x2, 3x3, and skewb. Mostly the latter two.

I'll start with 3x3.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

If you want a table:


*Participant**Event**Progress*Jacob5x5200AntoineFeet100Riley4x40Josh/supercavitation4x40GlowingSausageMega150GlowingSausageFeet50GlowingSausageOH0SirducttapeSq10DivineskullsMega0Kennan3x30KennanSkewb0Kennan2x20ExampleParticipantExampleEventExampleNumber



Spoiler



[noparse]

*Participant**Event**Progress*Jacob5x5200AntoineFeet100Riley4x40Josh/supercavitation4x40GlowingSausageMega150GlowingSausageFeet50GlowingSausageOH0SirducttapeSq10DivineskullsMega0Kennan3x30KennanSkewb0Kennan2x20ExampleParticipantExampleEventExampleNumber
[/noparse]

Just add one of these:

[noparse]
[tr]
[td]ExampleParticipant[/td]
[td]ExampleEvent[/td]
[td]ExampleNumber[/td]
[/tr]
[/noparse]


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> If you want a table:
> 
> 
> *Participant**Event**Progress*Jacob5x5200AntoineFeet100Riley4x40Josh/supercavitation4x40GlowingSausageMega150GlowingSausageFeet50GlowingSausageOH0SirducttapeSq10DivineskullsMega0Kennan3x30KennanSkewb0Kennan2x20



The problem is that adding more rows to that is basically impossible (unless I'm missing something). Either way, added to the OP.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> (unless I'm missing something)



Yep

edit: I added the stuff you need to my other post.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Yep
> 
> edit: I added the stuff you need to my other post.



You're the best! Thanks


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2014)

I've done 36 solves so far. Not very good times, but oh well, that's what practice is for (see signature).

number of times: 36/36
best time: 40.48
worst time: 55.53

current avg5: 48.16 (σ = 4.32)
best avg5: 44.25 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: 47.82 (σ = 3.05)
best avg12: 45.81 (σ = 3.24)

session avg: 47.23 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 47.31


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, if you guys wouldn't mind reading the edit in the OP, I've made a bit of a change.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

Proposal: make the amount of solves/size of the average optional (e.g. I am planning on doing a 2x2 ao10000 and a 3x3 ao5000).
Don't worry about the table Jacob, I'll make a prototype of what I was thinking about and you can use that (I'll have it done in 5-10mins).
(since I had a similar thread-idea I've thought about stuff like this quiet a bit )

Something like this:


*Participant**Event**AvgOf**Progress*Jacob5x51000200AntoineFeet100060Riley4x4100036Josh/supercavitation4x410000GlowingSausageMega1000150GlowingSausageFeet100050SirducttapeSq110000DivineskullsMega10000*ExampleParticipant**2x2**10000**2500* 

edit: or we could add some kind of rule like "x hours minimum solving-time" (for 30 seconds it would be 8.333... hours - we could do something like 5 or *10*)
edit2: 7.5 hours? (so people like you can still do 4x4 )(or ao1000 for some events and AvgOfX for others )

edit3: (proposal)

*AvgOf**Time In Seconds*1000sup30250010-295000sub1010000sub5
or something like that...


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 27, 2014)

My 4x4 is expected to arrive tomorrow (I was hoping it would get here today), and I'll get going on that Ao1000 as soon as it does.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> *Exactly what I needed*



Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed! (look at the OP)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll start with megaminx ao1000 from Monday! Count me in. I won't be coming for US nats but I need some motivation for Indian nats


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 27, 2014)

I will do a mega avg of 1000.

Edit: Also I will film EVERY solve in the avg


----------



## KCuber (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll do a mega ao1000 and a 4x4 ao5000. (I'll probably only do 1000 for 4x4 but I'd like to shoot for 5000)


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> *1. You must do an avg of x for your solving time that corresponds with this table*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yay 
_I was kinda hesitant about having that fourth group there _


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 27, 2014)

Just as an update, I did 30 sqr-1 solves today, and it took a looooooooooong time (1-2 hours). 
single

best: 28.78
worst: 2:02.69

mean of 3
current: 53.79 (σ = 12.58)
best: 35.78 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 5
current: 45.94 (σ = 6.91)
best: 36.28 (σ = 4.68)

avg of 12
current: 50.53 (σ = 14.81)
best: 47.34 (σ = 19.56)

Average: 54.00 (σ = 17.47)
Mean: 56.02


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 27, 2014)

i want to do 4x4 and 7x7. Im super trash at 7x7 but i think it will be fun. you can put me down as Ruben. Ill post my 15 7x7 solves so far today which have a sub-5 ao12 which is PB. My PB 2 days ago was like 5:11.xx so its's a pretty good start. idk what i really average though because my centers got worse than from 1 week ago but my times overall have improved. That and my times vary a lot.

number of times: 15/15
best time: 4:39.34
worst time: 5:25.36

current mo3: 5:06.18 (σ = 10.07)
best mo3: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg5: 5:06.18 (σ = 10.07)
best avg5: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg12: 4:57.51 (σ = 12.23)
best avg12: 4:55.61 (σ = 10.52)

session avg: 4:59.80 (σ = 12.21)
session mean: 5:00.14

and then these 50 4x4 solves. ill probably do like 50 a day so the 4x4 ao1000 can be done in 20 days if im not lazy.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 34.12
worst time: 1:05.83

current mo3: 45.50 (σ = 2.96)
best mo3: 39.05 (σ = 5.13)

current avg5: 44.00 (σ = 2.70)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 44.77 (σ = 4.41)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

session avg: 43.06 (σ = 3.83)
session mean: 43.50

and yeah this was actually from 2 days ago? but i feel like this slight head start with good times will motivate me.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to join. I will try 3x3 ao1000 and 2x2 ao5000!


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually, I'm not doing 4x4. I'm going to do 3x3 instead (average of 5000). Much more realistic for me. Plus I really want to make Nats finals, and this could make me sub-9.2ish probably.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow this thread is really taking off 
And sorry for starting so many Avgs on here but today I decided to do 4x4 cuz I suck at it badly:

4x4: 150/1000

*Day 1:*
Ao50 01: 1:10.216 (σ = 5.06)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 51.890 (wtf two solved centers (Red & Orange) lost the scramble  )
worst time: 1:31.667

current mo3: 1:08.281 (σ = 8.22)
best mo3: 1:02.360 (σ = 4.81)

current avg5: 1:10.208 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 1:05.708 (σ = 8.55)

current avg12: 1:07.852 (σ = 6.13)
best avg12: 1:07.852 (σ = 6.13)

current avg25: 1:10.798 (σ = 5.60)
best avg25: 1:09.325 (σ = 4.19)

current avg50: 1:10.216 (σ = 5.06)
best avg50: 1:10.216 (σ = 5.06)

session avg: 1:10.216 (σ = 5.06)
session mean: 1:10.236



Spoiler



Average of 50: 1:10.216
1. 1:01.569 
2. 1:16.149 
3. (1:27.589) 
4. 1:10.162 
5. 1:06.444 
6. 1:04.642 
7. 1:01.122 
8. 1:09.508 
9. 1:11.250 
10. 1:10.629 
11. 1:10.545 
12. 59.300 
13. 1:13.138 
14. 1:06.131 
15. 1:12.279 
16. 1:10.243 
17. 1:12.850+ 
18. 1:08.789 
19. 1:06.163 
20. 1:06.901 
21. 1:01.190 
22. 1:14.513 
23. 1:10.421 
24. (1:31.667) 
25. 1:18.531 
26. 1:16.500 
27. 1:15.143 
28. (55.490) 
29. 1:07.426 
30. 1:15.122+ 
31. 1:06.226 
32. 1:17.223 
33. 1:13.173 
34. 1:16.040 
35. 1:15.554 
36. 1:12.595 
37. 1:14.546 
38. (1:18.722) 
39. (51.890) 
40. 1:14.034 
41. 1:15.917 
42. (56.950) 
43. 1:06.139 
44. 1:03.992 
45. 1:11.625 
46. 1:10.494 R2 Fw' B' L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L' Uw F R U' B' Fw2 R Uw' L2 B L R B D' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' F' Rw U2 L2 B' U' Uw2 L D' R' Fw' Uw' Rw B2 
47. 1:10.441 Uw' U2 B' Rw2 B2 R' U B R B2 Fw R2 L Uw2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' D' F2 Rw2 R' U2 F2 Fw2 B' U' B Rw2 R2 L2 D B2 R' Rw U' Rw' 
48. 59.447 Uw Fw' U2 F Uw' R2 Rw F2 Rw2 B Uw B' L2 D2 R U' D L R Fw2 B Uw2 Rw D' F' R Rw U D B2 R2 Fw' Uw F2 R2 F' D B' L2 D' 
49. 1:09.689 D2 B2 R2 B' Rw U2 F Fw2 Rw' Fw' R D2 B' Fw2 U' Rw' Fw2 U' Uw Rw2 L2 Uw' U' D2 R2 F2 D F2 U D2 Fw F2 B' U2 Fw2 Uw R2 Rw B2 D2 
50. 1:15.706 R' L' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' D' F' Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw' D' L F D L' U D F2 D' R2 B2 F' Rw2 Fw L2 B2 R' D' Uw' B' U' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' Rw2





Ao50 02: 1:07.319 (σ = 4.64)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 51.890
worst time: 1:31.667

current mo3: 1:07.257 (σ = 6.98)
best mo3: 1:00.402 (σ = 7.61)

current avg5: 1:10.900 (σ = 6.15)
best avg5: 1:01.609 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 1:06.753 (σ = 5.25)
best avg12: 1:03.766 (σ = 3.91)

current avg25: 1:07.441 (σ = 5.04)
best avg25: 1:06.508 (σ = 3.79)

current avg50: 1:07.319 (σ = 4.64)
best avg50: 1:07.158 (σ = 4.49)

current avg75: 1:08.410 (σ = 5.40)
best avg75: 1:08.410 (σ = 5.40)

current avg100: 1:08.735 (σ = 5.20)
best avg100: 1:08.735 (σ = 5.20)

session avg: 1:08.735 (σ = 5.20)
session mean: 1:08.734


Spoiler



Average of 50: 1:07.319
1. 1:02.696 Fw B2 L' Fw D2 Uw' Fw' Rw F' U2 Rw2 L' R Fw L Uw2 B2 Rw Fw2 U D' R Fw' F2 D2 Fw' R' F2 Fw2 Uw' D F Fw' U D L U2 D2 Rw F2 
2. 1:07.512 L Fw' B L B Rw' F2 U2 L2 D2 Fw' D' F Rw Fw2 B2 Rw2 L Uw R' F Rw' D' L' R2 Fw Uw R Uw2 D' U R D Uw2 U2 F2 R2 D L' F' 
3. 1:09.786 L F R2 D L' Uw' B D U' F Fw' L Fw' D2 B' L' B2 U L B Rw2 Fw' L' B2 Uw' Rw L B' D Rw Uw' F B2 Fw U2 Uw' L' Uw' B2 D' 
4. 1:11.625 B' R' Rw Fw B R2 D L2 B R F2 R B' R B2 Rw U2 Fw2 B U2 R' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' D B' D' U R Fw2 Uw F D2 Rw D' B D' F2 D 
5. 1:08.937 B F D2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 L' R' D Uw Rw2 B D F L' F' U B F L2 Rw B Fw' R Uw' F2 Uw R Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 B' R Rw B' Uw2 
6. 1:06.616 Uw' U B2 Uw2 R' Rw B' D B2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw B D2 F D2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 B R' B R2 F2 B' U Fw2 L' F2 Fw D' Uw Fw2 Uw' D' Rw F2 D 
7. 1:07.209 Fw' R2 Uw2 D' L' U2 Fw B Rw2 L F2 Uw R Rw2 D' U R' D Uw' U2 B R U2 Fw F' R' D' B U L2 U F B L Fw Uw2 L F Uw' R2 
8. 1:07.529 Rw' B Fw2 F U R' D2 L2 Rw B' Uw' D' R' D Rw2 L2 Fw L2 Rw' D2 R2 L2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D Rw U2 R L' D2 Rw2 Fw R L2 Fw R' Rw' D F2 
9. 1:14.186 Rw2 Uw' F' Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw D R2 Fw2 Uw' U R' Fw' Rw2 R2 D2 Rw Uw Fw' D B D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' D Uw' L' D2 Fw2 L B Rw R' Fw' 
10. 1:02.936 R' L2 Uw B' F' D2 R B Rw' D' Fw2 D2 F' Rw' F2 D' Rw B' U' B2 Rw' U2 B' D' L D B' L' F' D' Uw2 L2 B Rw' B2 Uw' F' L R' D2 
11. 1:02.071 Fw U' B R' D F2 Uw2 F B R U Uw' D F' Fw2 R F R2 Rw' D F2 D' L Uw D2 F2 B2 Rw2 Fw R Rw' Uw Rw2 U2 R2 U' Uw2 B Rw' D 
12. 1:04.152 R2 Rw2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 D' F' D2 L2 R' Rw2 Fw U' R Uw2 L Fw U2 Fw2 Uw D Rw U' L2 Uw2 D2 Rw D' R L' D' B' Rw' R B' U2 Rw 
13. 1:07.848 Rw U' F Fw2 Rw B' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 Rw2 B2 L D' B' Fw L R U R2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B2 L' U' D' L' D' U2 Rw2 Uw Fw' U L' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D2 
14. 58.600 U Rw F' Fw2 U' R' Uw U' B D' Rw2 Fw R' F Uw2 B2 L' Rw Uw Rw2 R' B D' Fw2 Uw' B' U' D' R' U' B U Uw2 Rw2 B' D Uw' R2 F' B 
15. 1:07.321 F Fw' B2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 B' Uw F2 U2 Uw' R Rw' U2 B' R U2 B2 Fw2 Rw L2 D' Fw R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw' U B R Fw L' F' R Uw2 F2 B Rw2 
16. (55.526) Fw2 B2 D' U2 Uw' F Uw2 U2 L Uw U2 L' Uw' Fw L' F2 Fw' D2 Rw2 U' Uw' R Fw' R' Rw Fw2 R Rw B2 F' Rw2 U' D Uw' Rw' Fw B' D F2 Uw' 
17. 1:03.591 L R2 B' D L2 F D' U2 L' F R' U2 L' Fw D' L B2 R' Fw' Rw2 D U2 F' U R D B' Rw D Rw2 B' U Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 F Uw2 B' U 
18. 1:12.939 D2 B Fw' L' D' L' D' L Uw U' L' U F Fw' U' F2 D Fw2 Uw R' B' U2 L' Fw2 R' Rw' B Fw2 F Uw2 L Uw2 D2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 R' L' D 
19. 1:06.011 R L2 F2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw B F' Uw U2 F Rw' D B2 L2 Uw D' L2 F2 Uw2 B' R D2 L Fw U' F2 R2 U' L2 Rw R' Fw' R L D' L U 
20. 1:11.497 D' B2 Rw L' U B' U2 Rw R2 F2 R2 L2 Rw Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw' F2 L' Uw2 D2 R B' Rw F' Fw' D' U' F' U' Fw F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L U2 F' 
21. (1:17.450) B Rw' Fw L2 F2 U2 Uw2 D L2 D Rw L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' L2 Fw B F R' B2 F2 Rw' D' L U R2 Rw L2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L U2 Uw' B2 L B' 
22. 1:14.184 F B R Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' D' Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw Rw Uw L2 Fw' U F2 Fw' Rw2 L2 F' D F2 Uw Fw U2 R D' F2 U2 Uw F2 Uw Fw R' L F' D 
23. 1:12.123 B' R' Fw' D2 Fw' B R' U' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw U2 Rw B' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 L2 D2 U2 Fw' B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 F L Uw F2 Fw' B' Uw R' B U' 
24. 1:06.346 R B' Fw U' D2 R2 F Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 B2 Uw U L2 Fw D' F B2 L' B' L' D2 L' D' Rw' Fw B2 U Rw U2 L' F R2 D' F' U B' L2 D2 
25. 1:00.073 Uw B D F Uw F2 U' Fw2 F' R2 B2 Rw2 L Fw D Fw L2 Uw R Uw2 F Uw B2 D' U L Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw D2 U' R2 F' Rw L' U2 
26. 1:17.001 Uw2 Fw' D Rw B2 D2 B D' F B2 Rw2 Fw' L2 D F' R' F2 R U' Rw' U2 Rw' Uw' R2 B L U' Fw Uw R' Fw2 R' D F Rw L D L' D' Uw' 
27. 1:15.018 D R Uw2 D2 F' U B D' R' Fw2 B Uw2 U Fw' L' Fw2 L' F' Rw2 F D2 B' D2 L' Fw' U D Rw2 Fw2 R Uw F' Fw U' L' F2 L2 F Fw' Uw 
28. 1:09.512 Uw Fw2 B L2 Rw2 D L' Fw R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw' D2 R' L2 F' R B' R2 U' R' Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw' R D' L' B2 Fw L' Uw' D2 Rw Uw' Rw2 D2 
29. 1:05.880 Rw' U' L' U2 Uw' B U2 B' R2 L2 F Uw2 L2 U2 R2 D' Rw' R L' F R2 Uw F2 Rw2 L R F Uw Fw2 D U F U' Rw L2 U2 Rw Uw' L Rw2 
30. 1:10.697 L' Rw' B2 Uw F B2 U2 D' Uw' R' D B Rw D2 R Uw2 Rw2 D' U' B R2 U D' Fw Rw' F2 D' B L D' R F Uw' R Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' D B 
31. 1:02.763 L R D2 L' R' F R2 D2 U Fw' B U2 Fw' Uw2 R D' Rw' Fw2 L Uw2 L' R D2 Uw Rw F' B' U D2 R2 F' L' B' Fw2 Uw2 R' F' L2 B' Uw' 
32. 1:09.779 Uw2 Rw' R2 F Rw' D2 F Rw' Fw U R2 Rw' Uw2 D L Fw2 Rw' L' F' U2 Uw D' Rw U2 Uw2 Rw L' U Rw' U' Fw' Rw' D2 B2 Uw L' R D Rw' Uw 
33. (1:18.233) Rw Fw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw U L B2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw D' Rw2 U2 Rw R2 U Rw' D U' Uw R2 F2 B2 Uw2 R' Fw' Rw F Rw2 L' D2 Fw2 F2 U2 R2 L 
34. 1:02.428 R' F' Rw2 D Fw2 B U2 Fw D' Rw' F Fw2 R F U2 Uw2 L' F2 R B D' F R2 F' Fw' R' U L' F' Rw' Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 D L' D' F2 Uw2 F 
35. 1:02.696 B' F' Fw' U2 Fw Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw' F2 B R2 U R L' D2 Fw' B2 Rw' L' F' B2 Uw F2 L2 Fw F B' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' B L B2 F Rw2 
36. 1:08.985 D F Rw' Uw' R' L' D U' B' D2 R2 Fw F' L' F U2 Uw' Fw' F U2 Uw R Rw Uw2 U2 F2 B Rw R U' Uw' Fw' R Uw Rw' B2 Uw' U' Rw Fw2 
37. (57.448) L D' Fw U2 F' U' R2 Uw D2 U' B' U2 F' R' B L R U2 R' F Uw U Rw2 Fw F Rw2 U' Uw' D2 R' Rw F' U R' B' U Uw D Rw2 D' 
38. 1:03.983 L2 Rw' D' U2 Fw2 Rw B Fw U' F Rw2 Uw' Fw F' U' B L2 B2 R2 Rw2 Uw U B' L R Uw B Rw' L' Fw' B Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 F2 Rw B L' Fw' 
39. 1:00.131 U2 B R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 R Rw' D Rw Fw' D2 U F B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 U F B' Rw' D Rw2 R B' Rw2 F B2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Uw 
40. 1:09.048 D' L' Fw2 Uw L Uw Rw' R' U F D F B' Uw R' Uw' D2 F L Rw' R' F' Fw' L' Rw' D2 R L' Rw2 F' R' Rw' Fw' R B2 D2 B2 D2 Uw L' 
41. 1:00.714 Rw2 L2 R' F' L' U2 Fw F2 Rw B' F' U Rw F L2 Rw D2 B D2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw F' Fw R2 Fw D Fw D Fw2 L' B L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 
42. (52.646) Rw' U' F' B Fw' U2 F2 B2 U' B D F' Rw Fw2 F' D L' F2 L' Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 D Fw' R2 D2 B Uw B' L B2 Rw2 Fw B L2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw 
43. 1:07.847+ U Rw F2 Rw' Fw' B' L Uw Rw' D' L2 B2 Fw' L2 R' Uw Fw L2 Rw2 Uw B Uw' Fw Uw D2 B L2 Rw2 R' Uw Rw F2 D' L2 Uw2 U2 L' B' F D' 
44. 1:10.093 L' B' Uw' R U2 Rw2 D' Uw R2 Rw' F2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw' U2 Fw Uw' R' F2 L' Uw U2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw B Rw2 L2 B' 
45. 1:04.376 Fw D2 U' Fw' Uw' R2 U B U2 L' U2 B L' D2 L' Uw2 Rw R' L' F' D' Fw2 R' Uw2 U L2 Fw2 B2 L R2 Uw F2 Uw Fw2 U' D2 Rw2 L2 B2 L 
46. (1:18.184) B' F2 R2 U' Uw' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 R' B' R U B Uw2 Fw' F R Fw Rw' B F2 Rw U2 Fw Rw2 F2 D L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L' R2 U Uw L' U' F2 Fw2 
47. 1:13.545 F2 R B2 U2 Uw D2 Fw B2 L' Rw B2 D2 L2 Rw' B' U2 R2 Rw' B R Fw' F2 U R2 B Uw' D2 R' Uw2 Rw' F B2 L2 B2 U B2 Uw2 L2 D F' 
48. 1:02.618 L' D2 Uw2 B' Fw D Fw2 F2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' R2 F2 L' Uw' U L' Uw' R' B2 Rw2 D2 F' Uw R2 B' Fw' D R2 U' F Fw2 U Fw L2 Rw' F 
49. 1:15.289 Fw' L2 Rw' F' Rw D2 U' R' D' F R Uw' B2 U2 Rw F Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 L2 D' R' Fw F U' Uw' D2 B D' F' Uw2 L Uw' D' F U Uw2 R U2 
50. 1:03.865 B D2 Rw F Rw L2 F R Uw' F2 R' D' Rw' B Fw' Rw2 U L' Rw' Uw' B' Fw2 U Fw2 L2 B' Fw2 L' Fw R Fw2 Uw L D' F2 Uw' D2 R' D2 B





Ao50 03: 1:03.860 (σ = 4.28)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 51.890
worst time: 1:41.345

current mo3: 1:06.297 (σ = 3.86)
best mo3: 59.128 (σ = 3.70)

current avg5: 1:05.742 (σ = 3.21)
best avg5: 59.683 (σ = 2.28)

current avg12: 1:05.177 (σ = 3.42)
best avg12: 1:01.102 (σ = 3.53)

current avg25: 1:04.383 (σ = 4.31)
best avg25: 1:02.584 (σ = 3.46)

current avg50: 1:03.860 (σ = 4.28)
best avg50: 1:03.730 (σ = 4.19)

current avg75: 1:05.051 (σ = 4.97)
best avg75: 1:04.896 (σ = 4.97)

current avg100: 1:05.603 (σ = 4.89)
best avg100: 1:05.603 (σ = 4.89)

session avg: 1:07.109 (σ = 5.37)
session mean: 1:07.522


Spoiler



Average of 50: 1:03.860
1. (56.392) 
2. 1:05.401 
3. (1:41.164) 
4. 1:02.055 
5. 1:04.504 
6. 1:05.369 
7. 1:08.091 
8. 1:11.883 
9. 1:01.192 
10. 1:08.616 
11. 57.833 R2 D' R B' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D2 R2 Uw2 F D L Fw R2 Uw' F Rw L Fw' U Fw2 Rw Uw2 D' L' D' U' Fw2 U2 F2 Uw Rw' B Fw' R' Fw' Rw R Uw' 
12. (56.247) L2 F D' F U2 Fw B D2 Fw' U Fw2 U R2 Rw D2 R2 Rw' L' Uw B U Uw Rw Fw Rw2 L2 R2 F' L2 Rw' U2 D B F' U R F' R' B' Uw' 
13. 1:03.303 Fw' Rw D2 B' F2 R2 D' Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 L R Rw' F U F' Fw R Uw2 D2 U Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw B2 F' R2 Rw2 D L' F Fw2 Rw U' R L Fw2 Rw2 
14. 59.544 Fw2 L Rw2 R U' Fw' R' L' F' U L' R2 Uw2 B' Fw D2 Rw U2 B2 L' D B L' Fw' R2 U2 B2 L R' U' R2 U' Fw B2 R Fw2 L Fw' B U2 
15. 1:05.354 Uw' F Fw R L' Rw' B Rw2 R F' B2 L Rw R B Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' U R2 D' L2 F B' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' B2 L B' Fw2 U' R D2 
16. 57.162 F' R' Rw' Fw2 B' F' U' Fw' F' L2 B2 Uw R' B2 R2 U2 Fw2 B2 R2 F' R2 Fw Uw2 Fw U2 B Uw Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw' D U F Uw L' R' B Uw2 F 
17. 1:00.280 B' Rw' U' Uw2 F' U2 R2 Rw' B R2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L2 Rw' B' Uw L2 Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 F' Rw' L B' R2 L Fw2 R Uw L 
18. 1:01.608 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' Rw B2 Rw2 L' D L D' U Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 D U' Rw2 Uw F2 R Fw2 F2 B R Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' R2 L' D' U 
19. 1:07.674 U Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw Uw B F Uw2 B' D L2 Uw2 U L2 Uw U2 Rw' R' F2 Uw F' D R' Uw' B' Rw2 D Fw2 B' F' U' Uw2 L Fw2 B' R B2 D B2 
20. 57.065 U2 B2 F' Fw' D2 L Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 R' F Fw D2 R U B' R' F Uw L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 L' Fw' B2 Rw Uw F' B L2 Uw' Rw' F L' U F2 Rw' 
21. 1:04.920 U' Rw' R' B' F Uw L D B2 Fw' Rw2 L2 U' L2 F2 Uw' U' D' Rw2 D2 U' L' U' R' B2 D' Fw B D2 L U' D' L U Uw' B L2 F B R2 
22. (1:41.345) B2 Uw' R B' L Uw2 U' L' Uw2 Fw D2 U B' F2 Fw' R' B F2 R2 Rw Uw2 F Uw L U' Rw U Uw R Fw2 R' U F R Fw U' D B' Rw B 
23. 1:03.496 F B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D F2 Fw' D2 L Fw D U F U2 Uw' F' U' Uw2 B2 F' D Rw' R Fw' D2 B' U L B2 U2 R Uw2 Rw' B D2 R B F Fw2 
24. 59.336 U2 Uw L' Rw D2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' L Uw2 F Uw2 B2 R' D' B' L2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 Rw' U' D Rw' F' Rw L' Fw' U B Rw B Rw' R2 Uw2 B' D2 
25. 1:05.048 B L2 D L B' Uw U B L' F R2 B Uw2 R U2 R' Rw B' F' Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw' L' R' Rw2 Fw' B2 F2 Rw2 F R2 D Rw2 Uw Fw2 U Fw 
26. 1:01.832 L' U' D R F R' B R' Fw2 R2 Fw' D' F L2 B2 Fw2 L' Fw D2 Rw2 L2 F B2 D U L Rw' B D F U' R' L' U2 R' D' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw 
27. 59.098 L' R F' Rw2 U2 B' F' D U Fw' Uw L B' U' L' B' Rw2 R F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' U2 Fw Rw' Uw2 D2 L' Fw' R Fw2 D' L U' R2 B' U2 
28. 57.945 Fw' Uw2 B' F U2 Fw2 B U F2 Fw2 U' R2 U' Fw' U L' D2 F U' L' U2 Rw2 D Fw' B' R2 U' R' D2 U' R U2 R D U L' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw 
29. 1:02.423 R2 D2 R' L' D Uw2 Rw D2 B Fw R2 B Uw' D' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw D2 Fw2 D Fw2 U Uw' L U Uw Rw' D' Rw Uw' R2 B' L' Fw Rw U D' Uw F 
30. 1:10.569 F2 D Rw2 L2 Uw' R D U' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw F R' U' B2 Uw Rw Uw B2 L Rw2 U L U2 R L Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R F' U Uw2 Rw2 
31. 1:10.379 Rw' U F B D2 B R2 L' Fw2 R2 Uw F Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw D2 Fw2 B R2 Rw' Fw' Rw D2 Uw B F Uw2 D Fw2 L2 R' Uw' Rw' U' B Uw B' Uw' B' 
32. 1:03.992 L2 Rw2 D Fw Uw U Rw' L B2 L' Uw' D2 U' B R2 Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 L F' Fw Rw2 Fw D Rw' F' Uw' R' D2 B D L2 D L2 F2 D' L' Uw' B 
33. 1:07.464 Fw' B2 D' B' U F' D' F' R2 Fw' D2 U Uw L2 B Rw' U F' U' L2 Uw U D2 R U' L2 F2 D' R Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F' U2 R D2 
34. 57.607 U2 L' U L2 F2 Rw R' D2 U R2 U2 R' B' Fw' Rw F' U' D2 F2 R Rw2 U L U2 D' R Uw' B' Rw' B Uw B' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw D' Rw2 F Uw2 
35. 1:10.539 L' Rw2 R B2 F' R2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' L D' Uw Rw2 L' Fw D B' Uw Fw' U R' U' L Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' L2 Uw U Fw2 B F2 Uw L R2 F U2 
36. (55.063) D' Uw Rw L B' D R2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw U2 B L' Rw' U' Uw2 D2 B' Fw R2 U' R' Fw U' D' F2 B' R2 B Rw2 R' U R D Uw' Rw' L' Fw Rw2 
37. 1:09.545 B R D U2 B2 Rw' F2 Fw L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R U2 Uw2 R' F L' Fw' Rw D' Fw U' D' L' Rw B' U Uw2 Rw' F' D' Fw F2 B D' R2 Rw' L' B 
38. 59.448 Rw2 R2 Fw' B' F R' Fw' L2 U F D' Fw D B2 Rw2 R L Uw L Uw' B2 Rw2 L2 F' U' R' F' Fw2 Rw2 L2 R2 Fw' L2 B Rw2 D' U' Uw B L2 
39. 1:02.040 D2 F U L' D Fw F2 R2 Rw' U' F' L' U' Fw' R2 F' Uw R' U2 R Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 Rw' B' R2 F2 R2 Fw Rw2 B' L U2 Uw' D B' D R2 Uw2 
40. 1:02.009 U' Rw' Uw L U' R2 U L' Rw D' Fw2 Rw' B Uw2 F Fw B2 R Fw2 Rw2 B D' Uw2 Rw2 F Uw Rw D2 L2 Rw' Uw Fw' U D L' F' U2 Rw F2 D 
41. (1:14.875) L' B2 Rw' U' D' Fw Uw' F' Fw' R' F2 U Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw Rw2 L2 Fw' L2 U F' B' U2 Uw' D' L' Fw Rw2 F Fw2 L Uw2 F U' B' Uw' B' F2 
42. 57.514 Fw2 D' Rw' R2 Uw L' B2 Fw D B' D' L D Uw B F L2 D' R' F' R' U2 R' F' Fw' R B Rw' L2 D Uw2 B' F2 L2 R U' Fw' F Uw U2 
43. 1:10.505 U' Fw' B Uw L2 B Uw' Rw F' U R' Uw2 B2 U L' U R' Rw' B2 R D Rw B2 Fw D2 Uw R Rw2 D Rw2 B' L2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw' U' D Rw D' 
44. 1:04.683 B2 F U2 D2 B2 Rw R' U' Rw Uw2 Fw Uw' U' F' D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L' U2 Uw R2 U Rw' Fw L' D' L Fw2 U R D2 Fw U D F2 R 
45. 1:04.342 R' L Fw' D Uw U L Fw L' R U2 F2 Uw U L D2 B L Uw2 B2 Fw' U2 R' D L2 B' Fw' R' Fw' Rw F2 U' R' L2 Uw Rw2 R U' Fw Rw' 
46. 1:07.944 U L' R Rw Fw Uw R' Uw' R U B' L Fw2 B' F' Uw' R2 B' F2 D F D2 U2 B F' R Uw' L2 D' Uw' U' Rw D' Rw Uw' Rw R B' Fw' F 
47. 1:01.352 Rw2 R' Uw' L2 R' B D Rw F' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B R L' Uw F D2 U Fw' F' R Rw2 U B2 D2 F' R L' Fw' D' B F2 Rw D' R Uw' R' Uw2 
48. 1:02.056 U2 L' D' Rw' Uw' U B Uw' F' B Uw' F U2 R' Fw2 B2 F L2 B2 Fw' U Rw2 Uw' B L' U2 L Fw F' B' Rw2 D' U' Fw B U Uw2 R Uw' D2 
49. 1:07.227 B R' D2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw Uw B2 R' D2 F' R2 D' B Rw' D B Rw2 U' D B Fw' R D2 Fw2 B2 R D2 F2 B2 Uw B U' L Rw Uw L2 Uw2 
50. 1:09.609 F Fw Uw' Fw' Rw2 U2 B' D B Rw2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 D F U F' Rw Uw' U2 R Fw' Uw2 F' B' R' Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 F Fw2 B2 U2 L2 Uw' D' Rw2






All solves:
*Day 1: Ao50 01:* 1:01.569, 1:16.149, 1:27.589, 1:10.162, 1:06.444, 1:04.642, 1:01.122, 1:09.508, 1:11.250, 1:10.629, 1:10.545, 59.300, 1:13.138, 1:06.131, 1:12.279, 1:10.243, 1:12.850+, 1:08.789, 1:06.163, 1:06.901, 1:01.190, 1:14.513, 1:10.421, 1:31.667, 1:18.531, 1:16.500, 1:15.143, 55.490, 1:07.426, 1:15.122+, 1:06.226, 1:17.223, 1:13.173, 1:16.040, 1:15.554, 1:12.595, 1:14.546, 1:18.722, 51.890, 1:14.034, 1:15.917, 56.950, 1:06.139, 1:03.992, 1:11.625, 1:10.494, 1:10.441, 59.447, 1:09.689, 1:15.706, *Ao50 02:* 1:02.696, 1:07.512, 1:09.786, 1:11.625, 1:08.937, 1:06.616, 1:07.209, 1:07.529, 1:14.186, 1:02.936, 1:02.071, 1:04.152, 1:07.848, 58.600, 1:07.321, (55.526), 1:03.591, 1:12.939, 1:06.011, 1:11.497, (1:17.450), 1:14.184, 1:12.123, 1:06.346, 1:00.073, 1:17.001, 1:15.018, 1:09.512, 1:05.880, 1:10.697, 1:02.763, 1:09.779, (1:18.233), 1:02.428, 1:02.696, 1:08.985, (57.448), 1:03.983, 1:00.131, 1:09.048, 1:00.714, (52.646), 1:07.847+, 1:10.093, 1:04.376, (1:18.184), 1:13.545, 1:02.618, 1:15.289, 1:03.865, *Ao50 03:* (56.392), 1:05.401, (1:41.164), 1:02.055, 1:04.504, 1:05.369, 1:08.091, 1:11.883, 1:01.192, 1:08.616, 57.833, (56.247), 1:03.303, 59.544, 1:05.354, 57.162, 1:00.280, 1:01.608, 1:07.674, 57.065, 1:04.920, (1:41.345), 1:03.496, 59.336, 1:05.048, 1:01.832, 59.098, 57.945, 1:02.423, 1:10.569, 1:10.379, 1:03.992, 1:07.464, 57.607, 1:10.539, (55.063), 1:09.545, 59.448, 1:02.040, 1:02.009, (1:14.875), 57.514, 1:10.505, 1:04.683, 1:04.342, 1:07.944, 1:01.352, 1:02.056, 1:07.227, 1:09.609


----------



## KCuber (Jun 27, 2014)

DAY 1:

4x4: (150/5000)
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-27
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 26.56
worst: 42.34

mean of 3
current: 31.65 (σ = 1.92)
best: 27.49 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 31.70 (σ = 1.84)
best: 28.77 (σ = 1.78)

avg of 12
current: 32.97 (σ = 1.58)
best: 29.82 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 50
current: 32.82 (σ = 2.08)
best: 31.64 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 100
current: 32.37 (σ = 2.38)
best: 32.16 (σ = 2.34)

Average: 32.55 (σ = 2.35)
Mean: 32.67


MEGA: 
will do later


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

1:23.707 megaminx lolsingle


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

PokemonEggs said:


> i want to do 4x4 and 7x7. Im super trash at 7x7 but i think it will be fun. you can put me down as Ruben. Ill post my 15 7x7 solves so far today which have a sub-5 ao12 which is PB. My PB 2 days ago was like 5:11.xx so its's a pretty good start. idk what i really average though because my centers got worse than from 1 week ago but my times overall have improved. That and my times vary a lot.



You're going to do 1000 7x7 solves? you're crazy



ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I want to join. I will try 3x3 ao1000 and 2x2 ao5000!



You have to do ao5000 for 3x3, and ao10000 for 2x2


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You have to do ao5000 for 3x3, and ao10000 for 2x2



Not necessarily, it depends on his times.
ElectroCuberZZ: what do your average on 2x2 and 3x3?

faz would have to do an ao10000 for 3x3 if he's sub7


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 28, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Not necessarily, it depends on his times.
> ElectroCuberZZ: what do your average on 2x2 and 3x3?
> 
> faz would have to do an ao10000 for 3x3 if he's sub7



I average 15-17 seconds on 3x3 and 6 seconds on 2x2. If that is too long then I guess I can do what Jacob said.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I average 15-17 seconds on 3x3 and 6 seconds on 2x2. If that is too long then I guess I can do what Jacob said.





yoshinator said:


> *1. You must do an avg of x for your solving time that corresponds with this table*
> 
> *Avg Of**Time In Seconds (That it takes you to solve the puzzle)*1000>3050007-29100007



So, for your times:

3x3: ao5000
2x2: ao10000

(or more If you want obviously )


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I average 15-17 seconds on 3x3 and 6 seconds on 2x2. If that is too long then I guess I can do what Jacob said.





GlowingSausage said:


> So, for your times:
> 
> 3x3: ao5000
> 2x2: ao10000
> ...



Added to OP


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

Jacob, add me for 4x4 (100/1000 done)


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Jacob, add me for 4x4 (100/1000 done)



gj 4x4

stats: (hide)
number of times: 225/225
best time: 1:03.376
worst time: 1:49.663

Some better times today. I'll do another avg25 later tonight.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

fu..
just got a 1:32.814 megaminx solve (2nd best time ever so far)
a minute later while on the forums I noticed it was a DNF (I cycled 3 corners in the wrong direction  )
170/1000 done for mega now. Well, 169/170 lol

I'm gonna do another 4x4 ao100 now and complete today's mega session half way through 4x4.


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2014)

Alright, ao5000 3x3 let's go.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Alright, ao5000 3x3 let's go.



gj


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

just lubed my 4x4 and got this (pretty sure this is my first sub 1 ao5)
current avg5: 59.683 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 59.683 (σ = 2.28)

Average of 5: 59.683
1. 57.162 F' R' Rw' Fw2 B' F' U' Fw' F' L2 B2 Uw R' B2 R2 U2 Fw2 B2 R2 F' R2 Fw Uw2 Fw U2 B Uw Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw' D U F Uw L' R' B Uw2 F 
2. 1:00.280 B' Rw' U' Uw2 F' U2 R2 Rw' B R2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L2 Rw' B' Uw L2 Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 F' Rw' L B' R2 L Fw2 R Uw L 
3. 1:01.608 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' Rw B2 Rw2 L' D L D' U Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 D U' Rw2 Uw F2 R Fw2 F2 B R Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' R2 L' D' U 
4. (1:07.674) U Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw Uw B F Uw2 B' D L2 Uw2 U L2 Uw U2 Rw' R' F2 Uw F' D R' Uw' B' Rw2 D Fw2 B' F' U' Uw2 L Fw2 B' R B2 D B2 
5. (57.065) U2 B2 F' Fw' D2 L Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 R' F Fw D2 R U B' R' F Uw L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 L' Fw' B2 Rw Uw F' B L2 Uw' Rw' F L' U F2 Rw'


----------



## slinky773 (Jun 28, 2014)

Not going to nats but I have been cubing a ton anyway, so might as well. 3x3 Ao5000 let's go


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm a quarter of the way there!!!

*number of times: 250/250*

I also broke some PBs in the last avg25:

Average of 12: 1:16.257


Spoiler



1. 1:21.009 F R' Uw2 D' Bw F2 B2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 L' Lw' B Lw2 Bw D2 Rw Uw U2 R' Fw U Rw2 F Dw L' Uw L2 B D F2 Uw' U2 R2 Dw D' Fw Bw Dw2 F2 Fw' Dw' F B2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw R' U Uw F Rw' Bw2 Uw2 U' F Uw' D Fw2 
2. 1:18.079 Bw2 B Rw' Dw F R' B2 F L2 Rw' U' Uw' L F2 Fw Dw Lw2 L' B' F D U2 Lw' Dw Bw' U' L' Dw Fw2 Rw2 R L2 Fw D2 Fw U' Lw2 L' R2 F2 Lw Dw' D2 L2 U2 F' L' R U Rw U L2 Fw2 D B' L2 R2 Lw Rw' F' 
3. 1:18.736 D2 Dw R2 Bw2 Uw2 B' Rw Lw2 F2 Fw Rw2 Uw D2 Lw L Uw2 L' Dw Uw R2 B2 Dw' B' R Fw' D R2 D' L2 F' U' F' B' L2 R B' Rw2 Uw2 Bw R Uw B' Lw U' Dw' F2 D2 Lw2 U2 L2 Dw Rw F U' Lw' R D2 Dw2 Fw L 
4. 1:18.274 R Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw L2 Lw' F Rw R2 Bw' Uw' L2 U Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw' Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 B Rw' B2 F2 Bw L Lw' Uw' U D' R2 Rw' Dw2 L Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw Fw' F L2 Dw' F2 L2 Dw' B Uw' B2 D' U2 F2 Uw' Dw Bw' B R' L2 B 
5. 1:13.630 B' L' Dw2 F Rw L Uw2 B2 U' Uw R' L Uw Lw2 Fw U' Bw2 R' L Dw2 Uw' Bw D Rw Lw Dw U2 D' Fw2 Dw D' B' F2 Lw Fw' D' B D2 Uw' B2 Lw2 D Uw Fw2 R' D Bw2 Rw B2 U2 Bw2 B' R Bw Dw2 D' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw' 
6. (1:27.330) Rw' Uw2 F R Fw' F2 Dw' Rw' D L' R' Bw Dw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' D2 L' Bw Lw R' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 L U' B L U' Dw2 Bw' F2 B' Dw' Rw' L' D' Dw L' Dw L2 Dw' U Bw2 B' Rw' D' Dw2 L' U' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' Bw F2 Rw D' 
7. 1:13.490 U2 Bw Dw2 B' Lw Dw F Lw D' Dw R Bw Rw R2 Lw2 Bw' Dw2 B' Uw Dw2 Bw' Lw F' D2 U Rw' Dw' F' Dw Fw' L D B2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 F Rw2 B R Bw Dw2 Bw Lw2 D2 R' Lw U2 Rw2 F Dw2 R L' U' Bw R Uw' Rw2 D' 
8. 1:14.535 Bw Rw' U' B' D' Fw2 Bw2 Uw R L' Lw' U D2 Fw2 B R B' Dw' Lw2 Dw F2 Lw Dw Uw Lw' U Rw2 F' Lw D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 R Uw2 L' B' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D' U F Rw2 Lw F Lw' Fw D Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Fw' Uw2 
9. 1:10.717 B R2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Rw U Fw2 U2 R Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' L U B' Fw' L' Dw U' Fw Bw2 Uw' U' D B F U Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R B2 L' Bw F R2 Fw R2 Dw2 Rw R U L B' D2 B2 D2 R Uw2 R' Dw Rw' D2 Uw 
10. (1:06.622) Rw' R B Bw U R' D' F2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' U' Uw' Rw' U2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 L2 B' R2 U' Lw2 Bw2 R2 U' Uw L' Lw' Bw2 R Fw2 B U Dw L' Uw R' F Fw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Rw B2 Fw2 Lw R F2 R2 Uw D Lw' Bw U2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' 
11. 1:17.995 Lw2 L2 B2 Uw' Dw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' D' Uw' Lw2 R L' Rw B' Dw2 B Lw' R L2 Bw' F D' Lw R2 F2 Dw F Fw R2 D' Fw F' B' L' Dw D' Bw Dw2 B' Dw R2 U2 Dw B' Dw' F' R2 F Dw2 D Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Lw U2 
12. 1:16.107 F2 U2 D Dw' B2 Bw' Rw2 B' Dw2 Lw2 D' Lw Uw2 Dw' F' D' Fw L2 Lw' U' L2 U2 D' Bw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 R U2 L2 B2 Fw2 U' Uw Dw Bw Dw2 D2 Lw' U B L2 F Bw' L B' Lw' R L2 Rw' D Dw U' F2 D B' Lw' Dw' U' L'



Average of 25: 1:18.998


Spoiler



1. 1:26.742 B Dw F Rw2 L B D Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U F Dw B' Rw Lw2 Fw2 D2 F Lw2 Dw L' D2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 F2 L2 R' Fw2 B2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 F L' D2 Bw R Bw' U' R Lw' F Fw Uw' R Rw F2 Rw Bw B' Uw' Lw2 Dw2 F2 
2. 1:22.221 Fw' Lw' L' Bw' Uw2 F' Rw B' Bw' L2 Uw' Rw2 R2 B U2 R2 Fw2 B Dw' L2 B2 Bw D' B2 Bw' F2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 U Rw D U' Fw Lw B2 R2 D2 Fw Bw2 F2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 F' Uw2 U2 Dw' Fw2 Bw' Uw' F Bw2 L2 U' Rw' D Bw Dw U2 
3. 1:17.843 F2 B2 D2 L D' Uw' Dw2 R2 U Dw2 D2 L R2 D Rw' U' L Uw' Dw' R' Bw' Rw2 Lw' L2 Uw L2 Fw R' Bw F' Uw Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw Dw F Uw' Dw Rw B' Lw' B' Bw2 Dw' B2 Rw2 B' U' Uw2 Rw' D Dw R2 L' U R Lw2 Bw' Dw2 
4. 1:15.811 R2 Uw L2 Fw' D' B' Lw Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 F' Dw Fw2 Dw' Fw F' Rw U2 Fw' U' Bw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' D R2 F' Lw' F2 U' R' Dw2 U B2 U2 Fw' F' R2 Uw' R Lw' Fw F' Dw' Lw2 L Fw' Bw F Uw' Bw B R2 Uw2 
5. 1:14.227 D F' D' Uw2 Dw' F2 B' L' R' D' Bw Uw' Dw Rw' L' R' Uw' D2 U' Rw2 F' Fw' U' R' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Lw L' B2 Bw' F2 Fw Uw Fw2 L Fw' B F2 U2 Fw' Dw Lw Dw D2 Lw' Uw2 U2 R B' Bw Rw' Lw2 Bw B R D Bw2 
6. 1:14.012 L' R Lw2 Fw' Uw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Lw U' F' Bw Lw B' Uw' L2 Dw Rw2 Fw Bw U D' Uw2 Rw' R Bw' F' Dw U Uw' Rw2 U2 Fw' F B2 L2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 L Lw Rw' D R2 B D' Bw Lw Fw Dw' L Uw' F2 R' Lw Uw D B Lw D' 
7. 1:22.560 Bw F2 Dw2 R2 Rw2 B R' B Dw B2 R Fw B R L' Rw2 B R' Fw2 Dw F' D2 Rw' B' L' Uw' F Rw' B Rw2 U' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw U' Rw' L R Fw U' Rw' D' Dw Rw2 B' R2 Fw R2 L2 Dw' Fw' Lw' U Rw' L2 Dw L2 Uw' L' 
8. 1:24.799 Bw2 F2 Uw Rw L' D Rw' Bw' B U' Lw2 Fw2 D2 U' Uw2 B' D Lw' F Fw Dw2 Bw2 D2 L' B' Lw' Rw2 B2 Dw Lw' Uw Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' R' L F U2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D Dw2 Lw' U2 B Bw Lw' Dw Uw Lw F L Uw2 F2 U2 L2 Lw2 R' 
9. 1:22.220 Lw R' Rw2 L2 Bw Fw' Lw D' Lw D2 L2 Bw D' Dw2 Bw Rw U2 R' Rw' Dw' U Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 F' Dw Fw B' D' Uw' Fw Uw' Bw' R2 Lw2 Uw R' Bw2 U2 D B U R' Dw D L2 Rw U Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B Uw' D Fw' L' F Fw' B 
10. (1:35.011) F' Dw Uw2 Bw F2 U2 D2 L' Rw' Uw Rw2 Bw B D R' F U2 Lw Fw Rw B' L' Uw' B' F' Dw' Rw2 F2 Dw' Rw2 Lw2 U' Lw' Fw Bw' D2 L2 Dw F Fw Uw Dw2 F Lw' Uw' F' Bw2 D2 F2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 U Bw' Fw2 L2 B D2 Rw F 
11. 1:19.016 R' Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' B' L' U' Dw' B U Lw' Dw Rw2 Bw2 R Rw2 D2 U Uw B' Dw2 Uw2 Lw D U' B D' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw F' Rw U2 B D Rw F' Fw Uw Lw' Uw' U2 R2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw B Rw2 Dw2 R2 L2 Rw' D Lw2 Rw' Uw' D2 
12. 1:20.855 Rw B' U' Fw L Uw Fw R' Lw F' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' R L2 U' Fw' Bw R' L Dw' Rw' F B2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 F B Bw D Rw U2 B' R B Bw Uw F R' F' Rw Uw' F' R' Lw Bw2 U L Fw2 B2 R' L2 Uw R2 L2 
13. 1:26.803 L2 Bw Fw D Uw2 B Uw2 L' Lw' D U' Dw' Lw2 B' L' Uw' F2 Bw2 Rw' D Lw' B2 Rw' Dw' B2 Fw Dw' Uw' Rw2 U2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Lw Uw2 B Dw L2 Dw2 L Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Uw D' Fw' Lw Rw Dw Rw' B2 L2 Bw2 
14. 1:21.009 F R' Uw2 D' Bw F2 B2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 L' Lw' B Lw2 Bw D2 Rw Uw U2 R' Fw U Rw2 F Dw L' Uw L2 B D F2 Uw' U2 R2 Dw D' Fw Bw Dw2 F2 Fw' Dw' F B2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw R' U Uw F Rw' Bw2 Uw2 U' F Uw' D Fw2 
15. 1:18.079 Bw2 B Rw' Dw F R' B2 F L2 Rw' U' Uw' L F2 Fw Dw Lw2 L' B' F D U2 Lw' Dw Bw' U' L' Dw Fw2 Rw2 R L2 Fw D2 Fw U' Lw2 L' R2 F2 Lw Dw' D2 L2 U2 F' L' R U Rw U L2 Fw2 D B' L2 R2 Lw Rw' F' 
16. 1:18.736 D2 Dw R2 Bw2 Uw2 B' Rw Lw2 F2 Fw Rw2 Uw D2 Lw L Uw2 L' Dw Uw R2 B2 Dw' B' R Fw' D R2 D' L2 F' U' F' B' L2 R B' Rw2 Uw2 Bw R Uw B' Lw U' Dw' F2 D2 Lw2 U2 L2 Dw Rw F U' Lw' R D2 Dw2 Fw L 
17. 1:18.274 R Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw L2 Lw' F Rw R2 Bw' Uw' L2 U Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw' Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 B Rw' B2 F2 Bw L Lw' Uw' U D' R2 Rw' Dw2 L Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw Fw' F L2 Dw' F2 L2 Dw' B Uw' B2 D' U2 F2 Uw' Dw Bw' B R' L2 B 
18. 1:13.630 B' L' Dw2 F Rw L Uw2 B2 U' Uw R' L Uw Lw2 Fw U' Bw2 R' L Dw2 Uw' Bw D Rw Lw Dw U2 D' Fw2 Dw D' B' F2 Lw Fw' D' B D2 Uw' B2 Lw2 D Uw Fw2 R' D Bw2 Rw B2 U2 Bw2 B' R Bw Dw2 D' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw' 
19. (1:27.330) Rw' Uw2 F R Fw' F2 Dw' Rw' D L' R' Bw Dw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' D2 L' Bw Lw R' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 L U' B L U' Dw2 Bw' F2 B' Dw' Rw' L' D' Dw L' Dw L2 Dw' U Bw2 B' Rw' D' Dw2 L' U' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' Bw F2 Rw D' 
20. 1:13.490 U2 Bw Dw2 B' Lw Dw F Lw D' Dw R Bw Rw R2 Lw2 Bw' Dw2 B' Uw Dw2 Bw' Lw F' D2 U Rw' Dw' F' Dw Fw' L D B2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 F Rw2 B R Bw Dw2 Bw Lw2 D2 R' Lw U2 Rw2 F Dw2 R L' U' Bw R Uw' Rw2 D' 
21. 1:14.535 Bw Rw' U' B' D' Fw2 Bw2 Uw R L' Lw' U D2 Fw2 B R B' Dw' Lw2 Dw F2 Lw Dw Uw Lw' U Rw2 F' Lw D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 R Uw2 L' B' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D' U F Rw2 Lw F Lw' Fw D Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Fw' Uw2 
22. (1:10.717) B R2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Rw U Fw2 U2 R Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' L U B' Fw' L' Dw U' Fw Bw2 Uw' U' D B F U Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R B2 L' Bw F R2 Fw R2 Dw2 Rw R U L B' D2 B2 D2 R Uw2 R' Dw Rw' D2 Uw 
23. (1:06.622) Rw' R B Bw U R' D' F2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' U' Uw' Rw' U2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 L2 B' R2 U' Lw2 Bw2 R2 U' Uw L' Lw' Bw2 R Fw2 B U Dw L' Uw R' F Fw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Rw B2 Fw2 Lw R F2 R2 Uw D Lw' Bw U2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' 
24. 1:17.995 Lw2 L2 B2 Uw' Dw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' D' Uw' Lw2 R L' Rw B' Dw2 B Lw' R L2 Bw' F D' Lw R2 F2 Dw F Fw R2 D' Fw F' B' L' Dw D' Bw Dw2 B' Dw R2 U2 Dw B' Dw' F' R2 F Dw2 D Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Lw U2 
25. 1:16.107 F2 U2 D Dw' B2 Bw' Rw2 B' Dw2 Lw2 D' Lw Uw2 Dw' F' D' Fw L2 Lw' U' L2 U2 D' Bw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 R U2 L2 B2 Fw2 U' Uw Dw Bw Dw2 D2 Lw' U B L2 F Bw' L B' Lw' R L2 Rw' D Dw U' F2 D B' Lw' Dw' U' L'


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

Quick update on 4x4: 150/1000

I'm finishing today's Mega session now.
Mega: 175/1000


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You're going to do 1000 7x7 solves? you're crazy



yeah but it isn't too bad. anyway i think 42 for the first day isn't too bad.

number of times: 42/42
best time: 4:29.15
worst time: 6:01.27

current mo3: 5:04.99 (σ = 25.32)
best mo3: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg5: 5:11.30 (σ = 11.36)
best avg5: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg12: 5:11.77 (σ = 14.63)
best avg12: 4:55.61 (σ = 10.52)

session avg: 5:04.37 (σ = 14.21)
session mean: 5:05.80

oh and i did 100 4x4 solves today so that's 150 total i guess

number of times: 150/150
best time: 33.74
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 47.86 (σ = 1.94)
best mo3: 39.05 (σ = 5.13)

current avg5: 47.86 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 47.29 (σ = 2.63)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 44.81 (σ = 3.39)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 44.27 (σ = 3.54)
session mean: 44.70


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm starting doing this, I'm glad my global average is 30.2x so it's only 1000, starting Saturday after breakfast (ish)

1576 - Pay no attention to number...


----------



## dinostef (Jun 28, 2014)

I will join with an avg of 100 for megaminx


----------



## IQubic (Jun 28, 2014)

Going to join in. Not sure how many solves I have to do because my 3x3 times very from 32-28 seconds.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

dinostef said:


> I will join with an avg of 100 for megaminx



Do you mean avg1000?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 28, 2014)

ok, I'm in for 4x4.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

Mega:

after 150:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 1:34.146 (PB is *1:33.175* (got it while warming up on day 3 ))
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:52.922 (σ = 3.04)
*best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)*

current avg5: 1:52.121 (σ = 2.61)
*best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)*

current avg12: 1:52.516 (σ = 3.65)
*best avg12: 1:46.066 (σ = 4.09)*

current avg25: 1:50.911 (σ = 6.15)
*best avg25: 1:50.495 (σ = 6.15)*

*current avg50: 1:51.946 (σ = 7.19)
best avg50: 1:51.946 (σ = 7.19)*

*current avg75: 1:53.636 (σ = 8.05)
best avg75: 1:53.636 (σ = 8.05)
*
*current avg100: 1:54.443 (σ = 8.34)
best avg100: 1:54.443 (σ = 8.34)*

session avg: 1:57.053 (σ = 8.96)
session mean: 1:57.510


after 200:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 199/200
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:53.994 (σ = 11.21)
best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 1:51.753 (σ = 3.43)
best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)

current avg12: 1:50.767 (σ = 4.28)
best avg12: 1:46.066 (σ = 4.09)

current avg25: 1:49.803 (σ = 4.62)
best avg25: 1:49.373 (σ = 5.74)

current avg50: 1:50.704 (σ = 6.66)
best avg50: 1:50.057 (σ = 6.78)

current avg75: 1:50.917 (σ = 6.85)
best avg75: 1:50.590 (σ = 6.59)

current avg100: 1:51.416 (σ = 7.24)
best avg100: 1:51.416 (σ = 7.24)

session avg: 1:55.495 (σ = 8.99)
session mean: 1:55.866


after 250:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 249/250
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:48.142 (σ = 8.84)
best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 1:48.856 (σ = 2.03)
best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)

current avg12: 1:49.492 (σ = 7.62)
best avg12: 1:43.980 (σ = 7.05)

current avg25: 1:47.125 (σ = 6.19)
best avg25: 1:45.098 (σ = 6.66)

current avg50: 1:47.134 (σ = 6.33)
best avg50: 1:47.134 (σ = 6.33)

current avg75: 1:48.165 (σ = 6.13)
best avg75: 1:48.165 (σ = 6.13)

current avg100: 1:48.968 (σ = 6.77)
best avg100: 1:48.950 (σ = 6.77)

session avg: 1:53.748 (σ = 8.86)
session mean: 1:54.169


after 300:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 299/300
best time: 1:23.707 (had a 1:23.810 single on the 2nd last solve )
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:35.929 (σ = 14.82)
best mo3: 1:35.929 (σ = 14.82)

current avg5: 1:41.060 (σ = 8.31)
best avg5: 1:39.475 (σ = 3.45)

current avg12: 1:45.313 (σ = 8.40)
best avg12: 1:40.087 (σ = 4.44)

current avg25: 1:44.774 (σ = 6.04)
best avg25: 1:42.810 (σ = 4.60)

current avg50: 1:44.119 (σ = 6.02)
best avg50: 1:44.119 (σ = 6.02)

current avg75: 1:45.130 (σ = 6.48)
best avg75: 1:44.949 (σ = 6.16)

current avg100: 1:45.662 (σ = 6.49)
best avg100: 1:45.662 (σ = 6.49)

session avg: 1:52.136 (σ = 8.93)
session mean: 1:52.498


after 350:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 349/350
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:34.180 (σ = 5.02)
best mo3: 1:28.670 (σ = 4.55)

current avg5: 1:36.330 (σ = 3.67)
best avg5: 1:30.913 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 1:35.018 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 1:34.951 (σ = 4.93)

current avg25: 1:36.029 (σ = 2.88)
best avg25: 1:35.920 (σ = 3.06)

current avg50: 1:36.487 (σ = 4.04)
best avg50: 1:36.407 (σ = 4.17)

current avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)
best avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)

current avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)
best avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)

session avg: 1:49.804 (σ = 9.60)
session mean: 1:50.210


----------



## dinostef (Jun 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Do you mean avg1000?



Yop sry


----------



## IQubic (Jun 28, 2014)

IQubic said:


> Going to join in. Not sure how many solves I have to do because my 3x3 times very from 32-28 seconds.



Can I please get an answer?


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2014)

IQubic said:


> Can I please get an answer?



1000


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2014)

IQubic said:


> Can I please get an answer?



Whichever you prefer, it's up to you.


----------



## IQubic (Jun 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Whichever you prefer, it's up to you.



Cool I'll do an average of 3000 to split the difference between sup30 and 29-7 range. 

Put me down as doing a 3x3 AO3000.

-IQubic


----------



## dinostef (Jun 28, 2014)

Megaminx

Number of solves: 56
Best Time: 57.650
Worst Time: 1:27.035
Session Avg: 1:12.703
Session Mean: 1:12.690
Individual Times: 
1:08.295, 1:13.304, 1:11.025, 1:05.154, 1:14.731, 1:11.548, 1:12.689, 1:13.016, 1:11.122, 1:16.314, 1:16.374, 1:12.187, 1:15.586, 1:09.633, 1:07.623, 1:09.497, 1:06.850+, 1:19.609, 1:12.347, 1:20.378, 59.650, 1:18.325, (1:27.035), 1:10.996, 1:17.935, 1:26.144, 1:17.139, 1:16.663, 1:17.721, 1:02.550, 1:09.477, 1:10.233, 1:14.255, 1:10.677, 1:09.141, 1:06.476, 1:16.846, 1:06.873, 1:15.060, 1:07.002, 1:10.109, 1:08.869, 1:06.524, 1:19.039, (57.650), 1:17.887, 1:18.531, 1:11.646, 1:13.770, 1:16.075, 1:13.286, 1:17.079, 1:15.249, 1:12.918, 1:16.132, 1:08.413

no pb´s


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 29, 2014)

Alright, let's do this.

Gonna do 5x5; goal: sub1:15.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 29, 2014)

3x3 Ao5k
Lets go
I've got an epic 22 solves today.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay, so I'm doing Ao1000 for 3x3 and Pyraminx. The two ways I will show times will be different.

*3x3: 141/1000*



Spoiler: Pyraminx: 150/1000



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-06-28 10:14 PM

WO Pyraminx

Number of solves: 150
Best Time: 6.018
Worst Time: 1:03.168
Session Avg: 18.468
Session Mean: 18.683
Individual Times: 
24.518, 34.501, 19.634, (1:03.168), 40.234+, 36.351, 40.834, 37.184, 29.618, 28.984, 28.334, 25.851, 17.751, 23.217, 10.251, 31.167, 23.668, 17.201, 15.367, 22.418, 21.268, 18.251, 38.268, 18.851, 19.451, 16.901, 15.534, 22.467, 32.768, 42.251, 30.718, 15.867, 22.718, 24.017, 16.701, 25.051, 43.818+, 18.217, 17.968, 20.201, 21.768, 8.918, 7.668, 36.684, 36.784, 23.968, 23.768, 19.151, 27.351, 21.667, 11.434, 16.750, 16.267, 13.734, 15.317, 22.667, 35.151, 12.334, 15.117, 15.067, 27.934, 22.717, 32.317, 20.084, 29.818, 10.101, 17.167, 32.851, 31.217, 19.584, 12.201, 15.018, 12.534, 14.617, 11.001, 16.501, 19.384, 17.200, 13.669, 11.351, 16.517+, 17.601, 12.751, 22.449+, 16.501, 15.618, 13.784, 42.001, 34.751, 25.301, 17.951, 19.734, 19.934, 11.784, 11.434, 11.150, 12.134, 12.184, 16.702, 16.018, 10.651, 6.367, 7.817, 13.284, 42.234, 8.167, 9.151, 15.001, 10.067, 14.418, 10.151, 14.667, 12.000, 11.301, 12.934, 10.701, 11.701, 10.551, 12.034, 9.701, 12.784, 14.068, 13.768, 9.018, 9.251, 13.818, 8.501, 9.652, 11.684, 21.034, 6.668, 13.084, (6.018), 9.151, 9.251, 11.734, 10.100, 20.534, 8.399, 12.634, 13.984, 10.101, 12.084, 11.985, 9.451, 11.585, 12.584, 9.901, 8.651, 11.435


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 29, 2014)

*20/1000*

After the first 20 solves: Best ao12: 3:14.92 2:47.87 (2:36.64) 2:43.62 2:47.13 (3:40.48) 3:05.01 3:29.32 2:41.36 2:42.09 2:53.18 2:47.06

All: 2:49.25, 3:54.25, 2:30.75, 3:16.47, 3:10.77, 3:15.74, 2:15.29, 3:48.62, 3:14.92, 2:47.87, 2:36.64, 2:43.62, 2:47.13, 3:40.48, 3:05.01, 3:29.32, 2:41.36, 2:42.09, 2:53.18, 2:47.06


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2014)

I've done 420 3x3 solves in my first 2 days.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 29, 2014)

Mega:
kind of a milestone...
current avg50: 1:49.763 (σ = 6.76)
best avg50: 1:49.763 (σ = 6.76)
lolwut consistency
current avg75: 1:49.765 (σ = 6.56)
best avg75: 1:49.765 (σ = 6.56)



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 207/208
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:42.766 (σ = 3.85)
best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 1:44.302 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)

current avg12: 1:47.146 (σ = 5.83)
best avg12: 1:46.066 (σ = 4.09)

current avg25: 1:48.284 (σ = 5.25)
best avg25: 1:48.284 (σ = 5.25)

*current avg50: 1:49.763 (σ = 6.76)
best avg50: 1:49.763 (σ = 6.76)*

current avg75: 1:49.765 (σ = 6.56)
best avg75: 1:49.765 (σ = 6.56)

current avg100: 1:50.886 (σ = 7.35)
best avg100: 1:50.886 (σ = 7.35)

session avg: 1:55.016 (σ = 8.96)
session mean: 1:55.440



1:52.083, 1:52.581, (1:36.661), (1:36.658), (1:35.747), 1:46.947, 2:03.315, 1:58.341, 1:55.139, 1:55.000, 1:48.211, 1:50.420, 1:52.339, 1:39.608, 1:54.614, 1:54.741, 1:49.410, 1:49.107, 1:50.471, 1:38.147, 1:48.821, 1:53.427, 1:54.836, 1:41.556, 2:03.555, *(2:24.964), 1:53.140, (1:23.707), 1:41.500, 2:03.407, 1:44.637, 1:50.782, 1:50.813, 1:47.925, 1:41.137, 1:45.912, (DNF(1:32.814)), 1:42.395, 2:00.212, 1:57.775, 2:05.263, 1:51.461, 1:45.503, 1:53.933, 1:51.695, 1:51.918, 1:54.494, 1:40.509, 1:41.645, 1:53.086, 1:50.942, 1:43.020, (2:12.896), 1:50.030, (1:40.138), 1:58.078+, 1:48.078, 1:45.996, 1:41.932, 1:52.413, 1:54.221, 1:48.925, 1:48.877, 1:55.551, 1:44.702, 1:50.830, 2:06.449, 1:41.795, 1:40.851, 1:46.707, 1:58.116, 1:42.965, 1:44.499, 1:45.442, (1:38.356)*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2014)

First avg of 100 for mega: 1:11.52 

Also beat my PB single in the avg, 54.47


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 29, 2014)

*70/100*

Mean: 2:47.48
Average: 2:47.03
Best time: 2:11.68
Median: 2:46.00
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 22.12

Best average of 5: 2:16.55
65-69 - (2:11.68) 2:13.03 (2:32.93) 2:13.58 2:23.03

Best average of 12: 2:28.99
58-69 - 2:19.77 2:31.85 2:50.67 2:57.34 (3:04.74) 2:20.85 2:26.87 (2:11.68) 2:13.03 2:32.93 2:13.58 2:23.03


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 29, 2014)

Done with 4x4 for the day, now on to 7x7.

number of times: 250/250
best time: 33.74
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 49.40 (σ = 6.43)
best mo3: 38.74 (σ = 1.92)

current avg5: 46.07 (σ = 3.36)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 43.85 (σ = 2.99)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 46.37 (σ = 4.27)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 45.10 (σ = 3.90)
session mean: 45.49


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 29, 2014)

Mega (ao100 is sub1:50 now, too ) :
current avg100: 1:49.933 (σ = 6.69)
best avg100: 1:49.933 (σ = 6.69)



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 221/222
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:39.278 (σ = 5.13)
best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 1:42.521 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)

current avg12: 1:47.853 (σ = 7.05)
best avg12: 1:46.066 (σ = 4.09)

current avg25: 1:47.235 (σ = 5.91)
best avg25: 1:47.235 (σ = 5.91)

current avg50: 1:48.943 (σ = 5.75)
best avg50: 1:48.943 (σ = 5.75)

current avg75: 1:49.547 (σ = 6.41)
best avg75: 1:49.494 (σ = 6.48)

current avg100: 1:49.933 (σ = 6.69)
best avg100: 1:49.933 (σ = 6.69)

session avg: 1:54.519 (σ = 8.84)
session mean: 1:54.956



2:02.292, 1:47.139, 1:48.291, 1:53.635, 1:47.554, 1:47.764, 1:55.441, (2:09.699), (2:15.171), 1:42.596, 1:52.724, 1:52.083, 1:52.581, (1:36.661), (1:36.658), (1:35.747), 1:46.947, 2:03.315, 1:58.341, 1:55.139, 1:55.000, 1:48.211, 1:50.420, 1:52.339, 1:39.608, 1:54.614, 1:54.741, 1:49.410, 1:49.107, 1:50.471, 1:38.147, 1:48.821, 1:53.427, 1:54.836, 1:41.556, 2:03.555, (2:24.964), 1:53.140, (1:23.707), 1:41.500, 2:03.407, 1:44.637, 1:50.782, 1:50.813, 1:47.925, 1:41.137, 1:45.912, (DNF(1:32.814)), 1:42.395, 2:00.212, 1:57.775, 2:05.263, 1:51.461, 1:45.503, 1:53.933, 1:51.695, 1:51.918, 1:54.494, 1:40.509, 1:41.645, 1:53.086, 1:50.942, 1:43.020, (2:12.896), 1:50.030, 1:40.138, 1:58.078+, 1:48.078, 1:45.996, 1:41.932, 1:52.413, 1:54.221, 1:48.925, 1:48.877, 1:55.551, 1:44.702, 1:50.830, 2:06.449, 1:41.795, 1:40.851, 1:46.707, 1:58.116, 1:42.965, 1:44.499, 1:45.442, 1:38.356, 1:47.171, 1:50.324, 1:51.027, 1:59.811, 1:48.131, 1:45.139, 1:59.812, 1:50.307, 1:38.451, 1:58.100, 1:43.187, (1:33.458), 1:41.235, 1:43.141


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 30, 2014)

Well now 200 mega solves in, broke so many PBs 



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
Pbs are bold

number of times: 200/200
best time: *54.47*
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:10.99 (σ = 1.98)
best mo3: 1:02.33 (σ = 4.35)

current avg5: 1:08.83 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: *1:01.55* (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 1:13.60 (σ = 6.72)
best avg12: *1:06.30* (σ = 4.48)

current avg50: 1:11.18 (σ = 6.15)
best avg50: 1:10.02 (σ = 5.40)

current avg100: 1:11.28 (σ = 5.79)
best avg100:* 1:10.83 *(σ = 6.05)

session avg: 1:11.33 (σ = 6.31)
session mean: 1:12.53


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 30, 2014)

also mega:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 249/250
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:48.142 (σ = 8.84)
best mo3: 1:36.355 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 1:48.856 (σ = 2.03)
best avg5: 1:40.089 (σ = 5.94)

current avg12: 1:49.492 (σ = 7.62)
best avg12: 1:43.980 (σ = 7.05)

current avg25: 1:47.125 (σ = 6.19)
best avg25: 1:45.098 (σ = 6.66)

current avg50: 1:47.134 (σ = 6.33)
best avg50: 1:47.134 (σ = 6.33)

current avg75: 1:48.165 (σ = 6.13)
best avg75: 1:48.165 (σ = 6.13)

current avg100: 1:48.968 (σ = 6.77)
best avg100: 1:48.950 (σ = 6.77)

session avg: 1:53.748 (σ = 8.86)
session mean: 1:54.169


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2014)

38 solves in, 1:24.93 avg



Spoiler: Solves



38	Jun 29, 2014 11:00:15 PM	01:22.13 B R' Rw' Uw' R' Rw2 Bw2 D' R2 F' Fw2 D' R2 B' F2 D' B' L' F' R2 D B2 Rw U2 R Rw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 F R Dw' Lw2 B U' B R2 L2 Rw Dw' F Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 B2 F' Dw D2 Lw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 B' L Dw Bw Fw2 Rw' B
37	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:55 PM	01:19.86 Lw2 Rw L' B' Dw' Rw Fw' L2 Dw' Bw B2 D2 R' Uw2 L U2 F' Bw Uw R2 L2 Bw' F' D' R F2 U2 L' Dw R D2 U B U Fw Bw' B Uw Lw Bw' D' Bw' B2 F2 L Rw D' Rw' B' Lw' U' Bw' Fw' Uw Bw' Dw Bw2 U' F' Dw2
36	Jun 29, 2014 10:57:32 PM	01:22.49 Fw2 D Bw' Lw2 D' U2 R2 L2 F Rw F2 D' Fw2 Uw Dw Lw Bw2 Dw' Rw Bw2 Dw B2 D2 Rw Uw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Lw Bw2 Lw' Fw' Lw' L U2 B' R D2 R' Dw D2 Rw Fw D' B2 R' Rw' Dw2 U R2 Bw B D2 L2 U Fw' Dw' Bw2 Dw Uw
35	Jun 29, 2014 10:56:04 PM	01:28.75 Bw2 R' D2 R' F' D2 Lw R F' Bw' Rw L B2 Fw R Fw L2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 B Uw2 U2 D Rw' L2 Bw' R Lw' Fw' R Fw2 U Lw' Dw U2 R Uw2 Bw2 U' Lw2 Dw2 D Rw' R' Fw2 R Bw' Rw2 Uw' B Bw' L2 Fw D2 Uw' Bw F' Rw' D2
34	Jun 29, 2014 10:54:38 PM	01:25.04 F2 U2 F' R Bw D' B U Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw B Bw2 D' B' D' Uw2 Bw' R Lw' D Lw Rw2 F' Rw' L2 B' Lw Bw' R2 Uw Fw2 U B Uw2 Bw2 Lw' U L2 Uw Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 F' Rw' L' Fw2 L2 Dw2 Rw U' F' U' Uw R2
33	Jun 29, 2014 10:48:36 PM	01:30.09 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 L2 U' R2 Bw' D Rw2 F2 D' Bw' Fw R Fw2 D Uw Bw2 Rw' L2 F D Rw2 Uw R Rw' L' F R2 Fw Rw' Bw U' Fw2 B2 Uw F D' Uw' F Dw' Lw Bw Rw Uw Bw Lw F' B2 Dw' Uw Rw2 Bw Rw' R D' B
32	Jun 29, 2014 10:47:11 PM	01:24.92 Fw2 Lw L D' L Rw Lw' R' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F Uw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 L' Fw' Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw U Dw Fw' B' U' R2 Bw2 Dw' Lw Bw Dw' R Dw2 F2 Dw' Uw R Uw2 B Bw Lw' R Uw D' B' F2 L' Bw' Rw Dw' F U R' D2 Lw2 Uw2 B'
31	Jun 29, 2014 10:45:42 PM	01:29.11 B' Dw Uw' B' Rw Bw F2 U Uw2 F' Dw2 D Lw Bw2 Fw2 F U2 Uw2 Fw' B D' L U2 R2 D' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B' L2 B2 Fw L Rw F U' Bw' F' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 D Fw2 Bw R' Fw2 U2 L' F2 D' Dw
30	Jun 29, 2014 10:44:16 PM	01:25.73 B' R Dw' U F Fw' U' Lw' R' Uw' U Lw2 F2 D R' Uw2 B U2 Dw' Rw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 D Uw R2 Rw Lw2 D' B' Dw Rw2 F2 Dw L U' R2 Bw' Lw' Dw L Lw' Uw' Dw R2 F D Fw2 D' L Fw B2 Uw' Bw2 U Dw D2 R2 L U
29	Jun 29, 2014 10:42:56 PM	01:20.19 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw Fw' R' Fw' R2 Lw F Bw' L' F B2 Bw R D' Rw2 L' B' Bw U F B U B' Rw' F L2 F B D Dw2 Uw2 R2 Uw Dw' Rw Dw R' Rw Lw2 L' F Uw L' Fw2 U Lw' R U' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw U2 B F
28	Jun 29, 2014 10:41:33 PM	01:22.92 Bw2 Lw Dw Uw' L2 U2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F' U' Rw2 B2 L2 R' Uw2 D' F' R Lw Bw' U2 F2 B2 R2 U Fw Rw' B' F U2 R U B2 Rw L B' Uw D U Fw2 Bw Dw' U2 L Lw B U Uw Dw2 D' Lw B Dw' Bw2 L2 R2 Dw Uw R
27	Jun 29, 2014 10:40:04 PM	01:28.98 U Lw' D' U Rw D' Lw2 Bw' U D Lw2 Bw Rw Fw L' D' L2 B2 Bw Lw' Uw' D R U' Bw' F R2 L' U' Bw D' B Fw Bw' Dw Fw D Fw Rw U2 Uw2 R' F D' Rw F' Rw Bw' D' Bw' Dw Bw Fw2 F R Fw' R2 F' D' Rw'
26	Jun 29, 2014 10:38:29 PM	01:34.62 R Bw F2 U2 F Dw F Dw' R2 Bw' U' Uw2 D Fw D R' Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw' B' F' Fw2 Uw Fw' U2 Rw' D Fw R' U B' Fw2 Lw' R2 L Fw' Bw L2 Rw Lw Uw' R D' Uw2 B2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw B2 F Rw' Lw Dw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Bw L2
25	Jun 29, 2014 10:36:57 PM	01:32.07 Fw2 D' B F' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 B' R Dw Rw L U2 Lw2 Fw U B2 Rw Fw' Bw2 F' Dw D Fw2 L F' B' Rw' R B' F Uw Dw Lw2 L' Rw U2 L2 B2 R2 Fw2 U Bw2 Dw' F2 D F' Fw' Uw2 Bw Dw' Fw' F2 L2 B D' Bw2 F2 Uw2 Bw2
24	Jun 29, 2014 10:35:35 PM	01:21.72 R2 F Rw2 U Rw' F' D2 F L2 Rw' D2 B Uw' Fw' U2 L F D' Dw' Lw Uw Dw2 U' Rw' Uw' D2 B Rw2 Lw B2 U Uw2 Lw F' D' Uw' Fw' L2 F2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw L' Lw' Fw R' L2 Uw Bw2 Dw B' U2 Bw R2 Fw' B2 Bw Dw
23	Jun 29, 2014 10:34:09 PM	01:26.31 F2 Lw2 F' B2 Bw Uw U2 Bw' F2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 L' R' Fw R2 Rw' D2 R' F' R2 Fw Bw2 F2 Lw' R2 Bw Lw2 B' Fw' U' B2 Dw' Uw2 B Uw' U Dw' L' F' Bw' Fw R2 Bw2 B Fw D B L2 Fw' Lw' Uw' B' L D Dw' L' Lw B
22	Jun 29, 2014 7:34:45 PM	01:16.15 D2 Fw2 Uw' B' Dw2 Bw2 R' D Lw Rw R' B U L' R' U Dw F' Uw2 R' Dw' B R F' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Uw Lw Dw B' R Uw Dw F' R2 F2 Rw U Rw R' Fw Dw' D B' U Rw D F Lw2 U' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Dw' Lw Uw Dw
21	Jun 29, 2014 7:32:34 PM	01:24.80 Uw' Rw2 Uw L' U2 Uw Dw Fw2 Lw F' L U' L2 R2 B' Lw' U Uw L2 Rw U2 R Dw Lw' R' Dw' Rw' Fw B2 Lw Dw F Bw' B2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 Dw L2 Uw2 D Fw2 Lw F' Bw R' Uw' Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw' F Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw F U2
20	Jun 29, 2014 7:30:46 PM	01:15.80 F2 Fw' U B Uw2 Dw' D Fw2 U' D Bw B L2 D' Lw R' Uw R Uw2 R' U2 Uw' Fw D L U' R' B Uw' D R Bw U Dw2 Lw B2 D Lw' Fw Uw2 D' F2 B2 Rw2 Dw Lw D' F' Fw2 R2 B Rw2 U Uw' Dw2 D' L' Lw' D' L2
19	Jun 29, 2014 7:28:44 PM	01:27.32 F' Bw' B2 R Dw' Bw Dw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 F' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw B' Dw' Lw2 R2 Fw D F2 Fw D2 L B' Rw D F' Fw' L Bw L' Fw B U2 L2 Lw F L Lw2 R2 U' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 Fw B Dw2 B' U2 Dw D' L F2 Dw2 Bw2
18	Jun 29, 2014 7:26:43 PM	01:25.04 F B U2 Rw F Rw Dw2 Fw' B' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' U' F' Bw2 L2 Lw Bw B' L Uw2 Dw2 Lw Fw R' Bw2 Dw2 F' B' Rw U Uw' L2 Lw B L Lw' Dw' F Bw2 L' F B' L' R2 Fw2 Bw Uw R' F2 Lw' U' Uw' Dw2 L2 U D' L2 Bw2 Lw2
17	Jun 29, 2014 7:24:43 PM	01:24.76 Uw2 L2 Lw2 B Uw F Lw' Fw2 Bw R Uw2 F B2 L' Rw2 Dw R' D L Dw2 L2 Uw2 D' B2 Dw' Bw L2 Dw F2 Bw R2 Bw Dw Fw2 Bw' L2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Dw D' Lw Fw Dw Lw2 F2 Rw2 Fw L Bw2 R U Dw D2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw' D'
16	Jun 29, 2014 7:22:51 PM	01:18.94 Bw L2 Fw Rw' Uw Dw' F B2 Dw2 F L2 Dw Rw U2 Dw2 D' F2 Bw2 B2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Uw D B R' F2 Dw F2 Lw U2 Rw U' Uw2 D2 Fw' Bw2 B' Rw Fw2 D' B Dw2 B' L' Rw Fw' Rw F Fw D' Fw U2 L2 Lw Rw Bw2 Uw
15	Jun 29, 2014 7:20:51 PM	01:26.09 U B L' U' F2 Fw' Dw' B2 D2 F Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Dw' F2 Fw' Uw' F Bw2 B' U' Fw' Bw2 L' Fw2 D2 Lw' F B' Rw2 R2 Fw Lw U R2 F' U2 Rw' D2 B2 R D Lw Rw2 Bw' U' Dw' D2 Fw L' Rw D2 F2 L2 Bw' Dw L R' Uw2
14	Jun 29, 2014 7:18:35 PM	01:44.24 F D2 L' F2 Dw F2 B' U' D2 Bw2 Lw D L2 R2 D2 F2 Uw' Dw' R2 Dw' D B2 D2 B' Uw L D2 F2 Fw2 B2 Lw' R2 B Dw2 D' Lw2 Rw' U' Uw2 Dw' D2 L Lw' Rw R2 Fw' B2 L' Lw' Rw' R' F Fw' B' Rw2 B L' Dw2 Fw2 B
13	Jun 29, 2014 7:16:32 PM	01:22.21 Bw' B2 Lw2 U2 Uw D Rw R' Dw' R2 U' Uw2 Lw2 Rw F2 D Lw2 Uw' D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 L Lw R2 Uw2 Dw' F2 Uw R2 F Rw' Uw2 D L Rw2 F B2 U Dw D' Lw' F B R' U' L' Dw2 Fw U Lw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 Bw2 U2 Rw B2
12	Jun 28, 2014 7:30:08 PM	01:34.72 Rw' U' D Fw U2 Fw' Lw Fw' Bw' B' U' Lw' U' B Dw2 Fw2 Dw Lw2 Uw' L2 F Bw' L2 Lw Rw R' Uw' F' R2 F2 Dw Lw2 Dw R' Bw2 L' Rw' F2 Dw B U Fw2 B D2 Lw D2 Rw Dw2 L B' Lw' D F' B2 U2 F Fw' Uw' D2 Rw'
11	Jun 28, 2014 7:28:10 PM	01:23.96 Bw' D2 Bw2 L' U2 Uw D R B Lw F' Fw2 Bw' U2 D2 Fw2 U D2 R' Fw2 U2 B2 L' D B' L Rw2 F U' D' Fw2 R2 Fw' D R2 Fw2 Dw D2 Bw' U' Uw Dw2 L' R B Lw Rw' U2 Uw D Fw2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 L Fw Lw F' B
10	Jun 28, 2014 7:25:55 PM	01:18.89 Bw2 R D' F Fw' Uw' F L2 Lw2 U' Fw2 B' Dw2 Rw B2 L2 R F Bw' Rw U' Uw Dw' Lw Fw' Bw2 L' Dw2 D R2 Fw2 Dw' R' B Rw' Uw' Rw Fw Lw' U Uw' D L Lw2 U2 Lw2 Uw Rw B' Uw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 F B2 Lw' F Dw' Lw2 F2
9	Jun 28, 2014 7:23:56 PM	01:13.81 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 F U2 Dw F2 Bw D2 F D' B Rw' Bw' R2 Fw L2 F B2 Rw B2 U2 F' Fw' Bw Lw Fw' B' R D' L Lw2 U2 Bw Uw' Dw' Lw Bw' Dw Lw' Bw B2 L' F R' D2 Bw' L' Bw2 D2 L' R2 U Dw2 Rw2 U Dw' B2
8	Jun 28, 2014 7:21:22 PM	01:34.48 B2 Dw2 Lw' R' F' Rw' D F' U' R2 F' Fw' R F' Bw2 R' Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw Lw B2 Uw F R2 B2 U D' R Uw Fw' Rw' B Dw B U2 Dw' F' Fw' Lw' R2 Uw2 F' Bw2 Uw F2 Bw2 L' Rw2 R' Bw B' Uw2 D' F2 Rw Fw' L B2 Dw
7	Jun 28, 2014 7:19:15 PM	01:26.12 R' Uw' Dw2 L2 D2 Bw2 U F L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw Fw' Bw Dw2 Rw' Bw B L' U2 Dw' Fw L Rw' F L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F Bw2 D F U' F2 Rw2 U' R Dw2 D L Lw2 F' Bw2 Lw' Uw' D2 F Fw' Lw Rw2 R D2 Lw B' Lw' Fw2 Bw Lw2
6	Jun 28, 2014 7:17:05 PM	01:23.88 L' Rw' U F Dw2 L U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw' U' Lw Uw Dw2 L2 D R2 Uw' F2 Rw' Bw Dw Lw2 B Rw2 Fw' U' F2 U' Lw Uw2 Lw' U2 B2 D R Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw R' U' D2 Lw2 Rw Bw Lw2 Bw L Lw Uw F L2 U2 B2 Lw Dw
5	Jun 28, 2014 7:14:57 PM	01:32.26 D' Lw B' U Uw2 Dw R Fw2 B2 Lw Bw' B' Lw' R2 B2 Dw' D2 L2 Rw' R B2 U D B' Dw' Lw2 B' U2 Rw R' U F' Lw Rw F2 B Dw Fw' R2 D L2 Lw Uw' Dw D' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 B Uw' Rw' Dw' D L Dw D' F2 U Uw'
4	Jun 28, 2014 7:12:49 PM	01:19.60 F' Rw' R Fw' R Dw2 Lw D2 F Fw2 B Rw2 Dw' Rw' Fw2 Lw' U2 Fw' U Lw' Fw2 B2 L' Uw2 D2 Rw F B2 L F2 U D L' F2 Bw D2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw Rw F Bw2 B Lw' F2 D' B' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Dw' F' B2 D'
3	Jun 28, 2014 7:10:36 PM	01:23.84 L Fw2 Dw Bw' Rw2 R' D' L' Rw2 R Fw Rw' Bw B L U2 Uw' R' Uw B R2 D L' F Bw Rw2 F' Uw' L' Fw R' D' B' Rw2 F' Bw Dw D Lw' B' L' B' U' Uw R U F Bw Lw' Uw' Dw' F2 Bw B' R U2 F' Fw Dw Rw
2	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:32 PM	01:13.14 R' U2 R U' Dw2 D2 R2 Dw2 Fw U' D2 L R U2 Uw2 Bw' Dw D2 F' Lw2 Rw' Bw L2 R Bw' B' U' F Fw B U2 Dw' B2 Dw D F U2 R Bw2 L2 Uw' D Lw U Bw2 D' Bw' L' D' R' F' Bw' Lw R2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Lw D2
1	Jun 28, 2014 7:06:24 PM	01:29.79 Fw' Bw B' Lw' R' U Dw' B2 U Fw' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Rw Dw D' F2 U2 Dw Fw Bw' U' Dw' D' R2 Bw' U2 Uw' R' D F D' B' Uw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Fw B2 D' Bw' B L2 Bw Dw2 L' F' Bw U' R Dw Fw' Uw' R2 U' Lw' B2 Rw' B L2


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2014)

*3x3: 242/1000*:
3 New PB's!
• Ao5: 21.950
• Ao12: 24.087
• Ao100: 26.574


Spoiler: Pyraminx: 301/1000



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-06-29 10:28 PM

WO Pyraminx

Number of solves: 301
Best Time: 5.133
Worst Time: 1:03.168
Session Avg: 14.995
Session Mean: 15.122
Individual Times: 
24.518, 34.501, 19.634, (1:03.168), 40.234+, 36.351, 40.834, 37.184, 29.618, 28.984, 28.334, 25.851, 17.751, 23.217, 10.251, 31.167, 23.668, 17.201, 15.367, 22.418, 21.268, 18.251, 38.268, 18.851, 19.451, 16.901, 15.534, 22.467, 32.768, 42.251, 30.718, 15.867, 22.718, 24.017, 16.701, 25.051, 43.818+, 18.217, 17.968, 20.201, 21.768, 8.918, 7.668, 36.684, 36.784, 23.968, 23.768, 19.151, 27.351, 21.667, 11.434, 16.750, 16.267, 13.734, 15.317, 22.667, 35.151, 12.334, 15.117, 15.067, 27.934, 22.717, 32.317, 20.084, 29.818, 10.101, 17.167, 32.851, 31.217, 19.584, 12.201, 15.018, 12.534, 14.617, 11.001, 16.501, 19.384, 17.200, 13.669, 11.351, 16.517+, 17.601, 12.751, 22.449+, 16.501, 15.618, 13.784, 42.001, 34.751, 25.301, 17.951, 19.734, 19.934, 11.784, 11.434, 11.150, 12.134, 12.184, 16.702, 16.018, 10.651, 6.367, 7.817, 13.284, 42.234, 8.167, 9.151, 15.001, 10.067, 14.418, 10.151, 14.667, 12.000, 11.301, 12.934, 10.701, 11.701, 10.551, 12.034, 9.701, 12.784, 14.068, 13.768, 9.018, 9.251, 13.818, 8.501, 9.652, 11.684, 21.034, 6.668, 13.084, 6.018, 9.151, 9.251, 11.734, 10.100, 20.534, 8.399, 12.634, 13.984, 10.101, 12.084, 11.985, 9.451, 11.585, 12.584, 9.901, 8.651, 11.435, 12.984, 9.901, 11.385, 10.301, 13.234, 8.801, 7.867, 17.001, 7.767, 12.851, 10.534, 16.667, 10.501, 8.618, 11.785, 16.018, 22.818, 12.234, 13.684, 12.035, 13.134, 15.951, 15.334+, 8.951, 13.818, 12.434, 16.018, 17.501, 12.734, 12.934, 10.151, 10.051, 17.501, 12.734, 12.884, 12.034, 10.151, 6.284, 12.584, 10.351, 11.101, 8.501, (5.133), 9.551, 9.151, 14.417, 9.751, 14.517, 8.101, 9.751, 10.501, 7.467, 10.984, 7.268, 9.317, 12.982, 10.068, 18.301, 14.534, 9.601, 12.734, 11.434, 14.218, 12.234, 12.785, 11.151, 12.434, 15.951, 12.034, 12.584, 12.634, 19.834, 8.101, 9.451, 10.301, 11.534, 11.301, 11.384, 11.634, 13.434, 9.451, 10.200, 10.201, 9.151, 10.884, 13.284, 8.250, 10.301, 8.801, 12.434, 13.084, 8.117, 12.101+, 13.284, 9.451, 11.282, 12.434, 10.784, 10.851, 11.351, 7.818, 10.351, 7.696, 12.134, 17.118, 18.485, 11.984, 7.217, 9.151, 11.334, 10.001, 13.284, 7.917, 16.251, 13.184, 9.601, 10.001, 12.634, 10.151, 12.484, 7.367, 12.834, 13.034, 9.601, 13.917, 12.034, 11.684, 6.967, 10.584, 8.402, 14.268, 7.852, 12.634, 9.151, 7.717, 12.934, 10.601, 10.351, 11.434, 8.851, 11.184, 13.985, 17.451, 7.667, 19.684, 10.901, 12.884, 9.651, 10.550, 10.701, 9.451


2 New PB's!
• Ao12: 9.694
• Ao100: 11.093



1818


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 30, 2014)

First 100 7x7 solves. the ao100 is i think better than my pb ao12 than before i started this big average!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4:29.15
worst time: 6:09.34

current mo3: 4:57.68 (σ = 11.37)
best mo3: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg5: 4:59.97 (σ = 7.61)
best avg5: 4:47.67 (σ = 7.03)

current avg12: 5:01.52 (σ = 12.42)
best avg12: 4:55.61 (σ = 10.52)

current avg100: 5:11.01 (σ = 19.74)
best avg100: 5:11.01 (σ = 19.74)

session avg: 5:11.01 (σ = 19.74)
session mean: 5:11.71

Now to do this 10 more times.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 30, 2014)

*100/1000*

Mean: 2:43.28
Average: 2:42.97
Best time: 2:02.77
Median: 2:42.21
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.65

Best average of 5: 2:16.55
65-69 - (2:11.68) 2:13.03 (2:32.93) 2:13.58 2:23.03

Best average of 12: 2:27.12
89-100 - 2:28.00 2:37.01 2:19.39 2:17.29 2:46.19 2:10.65 (2:47.72) (2:02.77) 2:30.88 2:14.41 2:35.25 2:32.15


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 30, 2014)

28 solves done.


----------



## lucascube (Jun 30, 2014)

I will do 4x4. So far I have done 100 solves, and I have broken all of my PB's .


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 30, 2014)

*125/1000*

Mean: 2:40.41
Average: 2:40.23
Best time: 1:49.00
Median: 2:37.73
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.28

Best Mo3: 2:08.27
Best Ao5: 2:12.62
Best Ao12: 2:20.45
Best Mo100: 2:36.00


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 30, 2014)

Switch my event to 3x3. I'll be doing a lot of untimed solves to practice mega for Nats.

100/5000

13.06 avg100

Man I suck

Edit: accidentally deleted ~350 solves

Just take me off of the list completely.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 1, 2014)

enerated By csTimer on 2014-6-30
solves/total: 250/250

single
best: 29.86
worst: 1:10.41

mean of 3
current: 37.44 (σ = 3.66)
best: 34.55 (σ = 4.17)

avg of 5
current: 38.62 (σ = 2.01)
best: 35.20 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 38.79 (σ = 2.20)
best: 37.05 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 50
current: 38.22 (σ = 1.88)
best: 37.97 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 100
current: 38.38 (σ = 1.92)
best: 38.33 (σ = 1.90)

Average: 39.01 (σ = 2.23)
Mean: 39.16


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2014)

Up to 300 mega solves now. Broke my single PB the last avg100 but that was it for PBs


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 1, 2014)

*150/1000*

Mean: 2:37.59
Average: 2:37.44
Best time: 1:43.32
Median: 2:36.49
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.94

Best Mo3: 2:01.34
Best Ao5: 2:05.64
Best Ao12: 2:13.74
Best Mo100: 2:30.25


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 1, 2014)

*3x3: 426/1000*:
All new PB's!
Single: 17.251
Ao5: 20.734
Ao12: 23.064
Ao100: 25.866



Spoiler: Pyraminx: 567/1000



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-06-30 10:37 PM

WO Pyraminx

Number of solves: 567
Best Time: 4.001
Worst Time: 1:03.168
Session Avg: 12.758
Session Mean: 12.832
Individual Times: 
24.518, 34.501, 19.634, (1:03.168), 40.234+, 36.351, 40.834, 37.184, 29.618, 28.984, 28.334, 25.851, 17.751, 23.217, 10.251, 31.167, 23.668, 17.201, 15.367, 22.418, 21.268, 18.251, 38.268, 18.851, 19.451, 16.901, 15.534, 22.467, 32.768, 42.251, 30.718, 15.867, 22.718, 24.017, 16.701, 25.051, 43.818+, 18.217, 17.968, 20.201, 21.768, 8.918, 7.668, 36.684, 36.784, 23.968, 23.768, 19.151, 27.351, 21.667, 11.434, 16.750, 16.267, 13.734, 15.317, 22.667, 35.151, 12.334, 15.117, 15.067, 27.934, 22.717, 32.317, 20.084, 29.818, 10.101, 17.167, 32.851, 31.217, 19.584, 12.201, 15.018, 12.534, 14.617, 11.001, 16.501, 19.384, 17.200, 13.669, 11.351, 16.517+, 17.601, 12.751, 22.449+, 16.501, 15.618, 13.784, 42.001, 34.751, 25.301, 17.951, 19.734, 19.934, 11.784, 11.434, 11.150, 12.134, 12.184, 16.702, 16.018, 10.651, 6.367, 7.817, 13.284, 42.234, 8.167, 9.151, 15.001, 10.067, 14.418, 10.151, 14.667, 12.000, 11.301, 12.934, 10.701, 11.701, 10.551, 12.034, 9.701, 12.784, 14.068, 13.768, 9.018, 9.251, 13.818, 8.501, 9.652, 11.684, 21.034, 6.668, 13.084, 6.018, 9.151, 9.251, 11.734, 10.100, 20.534, 8.399, 12.634, 13.984, 10.101, 12.084, 11.985, 9.451, 11.585, 12.584, 9.901, 8.651, 11.435, 12.984, 9.901, 11.385, 10.301, 13.234, 8.801, 7.867, 17.001, 7.767, 12.851, 10.534, 16.667, 10.501, 8.618, 11.785, 16.018, 22.818, 12.234, 13.684, 12.035, 13.134, 15.951, 15.334+, 8.951, 13.818, 12.434, 16.018, 17.501, 12.734, 12.934, 10.151, 10.051, 17.501, 12.734, 12.884, 12.034, 10.151, 6.284, 12.584, 10.351, 11.101, 8.501, 5.133, 9.551, 9.151, 14.417, 9.751, 14.517, 8.101, 9.751, 10.501, 7.467, 10.984, 7.268, 9.317, 12.982, 10.068, 18.301, 14.534, 9.601, 12.734, 11.434, 14.218, 12.234, 12.785, 11.151, 12.434, 15.951, 12.034, 12.584, 12.634, 19.834, 8.101, 9.451, 10.301, 11.534, 11.301, 11.384, 11.634, 13.434, 9.451, 10.200, 10.201, 9.151, 10.884, 13.284, 8.250, 10.301, 8.801, 12.434, 13.084, 8.117, 12.101+, 13.284, 9.451, 11.282, 12.434, 10.784, 10.851, 11.351, 7.818, 10.351, 7.696, 12.134, 17.118, 18.485, 11.984, 7.217, 9.151, 11.334, 10.001, 13.284, 7.917, 16.251, 13.184, 9.601, 10.001, 12.634, 10.151, 12.484, 7.367, 12.834, 13.034, 9.601, 13.917, 12.034, 11.684, 6.967, 10.584, 8.402, 14.268, 7.852, 12.634, 9.151, 7.717, 12.934, 10.601, 10.351, 11.434, 8.851, 11.184, 13.985, 17.451, 7.667, 19.684, 10.901, 12.884, 9.651, 10.550, 10.701, 9.451, 14.718, 12.301, 12.184, 11.284, 16.217, 7.967, 8.717, 8.017, 12.735, 9.567, 15.017, 9.251, 13.234, 10.600, 11.284, 9.201, 10.501, 12.984, 13.684, 12.584, 9.918, 13.734, 10.101, 6.717, 11.634, 11.084, 8.618, 4.984, 11.084, 12.584, 11.284, 14.618, 10.196, 9.201, 9.901+, 5.634, 9.401, 13.284, 12.734, 9.701, 13.634, 8.801, 9.968, 12.534, 8.401, 8.167, 6.517, 8.251, 8.317, 11.684, 9.201, 10.101, 6.167, 8.017, 7.367, 10.634, 10.951, 8.016, 6.234, 7.167, 9.532, 9.001, 12.351, 9.650, 12.734, 5.417, 7.901, 7.267, 11.834, 7.018, 14.084, 7.518, 5.918, 9.518, 12.899, 13.035, 10.584, 10.101, 8.117, 12.651, 12.134, 10.051, 10.784, 8.451, 6.868, 10.801, 7.018, 18.051, 11.784, 14.118, 12.451, 8.701, 10.801, 10.751, 9.951, 4.734, 7.484, 10.551, 10.251, 14.267, 9.001, 10.851, 7.018, 11.301, 9.767, 6.967, 4.034, 10.701, 11.951, 9.401, 10.967, 9.301, 12.701, 11.584, 9.201, 11.984, 12.084, 10.185, 7.568, 8.684, 10.301, 8.802, 12.551, 9.917, 9.467, 9.751, 7.884+, 10.501, 10.351, 10.051, 8.951, 9.351, 11.485, 8.351, 13.667, 10.001, (4.001), 9.451, 5.684, 8.367, 7.018, 9.751, 11.634, 12.784, 9.468, 10.751, 13.634, 12.134, 8.867, 9.967, 15.267, 9.584, 9.017, 10.266, 12.251, 14.334, 10.967, 9.301, 8.367, 7.784, 7.017, 11.751, 9.717, 8.017, 12.701, 11.251, 12.434, 11.051, 10.585, 12.201, 10.285, 8.067, 5.451, 9.418, 9.951, 11.399, 12.233, 14.384, 14.651, 7.134, 7.200, 7.117, 9.901, 11.151, 7.818, 9.034, 12.784, 9.067, 12.134, 7.567, 10.101, 11.234, 11.834, 7.418, 13.134, 10.967, 11.451, 10.751, 6.434, 11.468, 11.801, 11.235, 13.967, 9.368, 9.351, 9.300, 18.967, 9.451, 12.534, 9.800, 11.084, 9.101, 12.534, 4.334, 11.301, 9.701, 8.668, 8.068, 10.201, 9.851, 8.401, 12.201, 12.401, 14.084, 9.801, 8.118, 6.417, 8.968, 10.784, 12.234, 9.351, 8.218, 11.134, 14.067, 15.817, 10.000, 9.751, 9.101, 11.934, 6.284, 10.401, 6.119, 6.867, 13.917, 9.467, 13.134, 15.817, 6.717, 8.450, 9.701, 9.401, 16.251, 12.984, 9.401, 9.201, 14.067, 9.601, 8.001, 6.750, 10.851, 11.334, 12.234, 12.151, 11.051, 7.617, 11.484


New PB's!
Single: 4.001
Ao5: 7.023
Ao12: 8.497
Ao100: 9.619


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 1, 2014)

+100 = 122


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 1, 2014)

I already have started to do a whole lot of 7x7 solves. I might as well go for an Ao1000.

This is my current progress:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-1
solves/total: 202/202

single
best: 3:26.50
worst: 4:50.54

mean of 3
best: 3:46.54 (σ = 18.56)

avg of 5
best: 3:52.85 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 12
best: 3:56.28 (σ = 7.48)

avg of 50
best: 4:03.67 (σ = 10.27)

avg of 100
best: 4:06.50 (σ = 11.59)

Mean: 4:09.23


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2014)

so yea many pbs 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 443/444
best time: 53.54
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:13.73 (σ = 1.89)
best mo3: 59.15 (σ = 3.43)

current avg5: 1:13.73 (σ = 1.89)
best avg5: 59.93 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 1:09.83 (σ = 4.86)
best avg12: 1:04.64 (σ = 5.21)

current avg25: 1:07.94 (σ = 4.48)
best avg25: 1:07.11 (σ = 5.11)

current avg50: 1:08.88 (σ = 5.26)
best avg50: 1:07.85 (σ = 5.31)

current avg100: 1:08.72 (σ = 5.39)
best avg100: 1:08.58 (σ = 5.51)

session avg: 1:10.74 (σ = 5.56)
session mean: 1:11.35


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 2, 2014)

*200/1000*

Mean: 2:32.33
Average: 2:32.16
Best time: 1:43.32
Median: 2:30.64
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.99

Best Mo3: 1:59.41 (!)
Best Ao5: 2:02.64
Best Ao12: 2:05.81
Best Mo100: 2:21.38


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry for not updating the thread, I probably won't be able to do so fully until Sunday. sowwy


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Sorry for not updating the thread, I probably won't be able to do so fully until Sunday. sowwy



That's cool, I will probably be done with 3x3 and Pyra by then. I might try doing 4x4 after that which will be hard for me.


226

2576


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2014)

720 3x3 solves after 5 days.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 2, 2014)

7x7

number of times: 160/160
best time: 4:26.80
worst time: 7:37.18

current mo3: 5:07.99 (σ = 15.69)
best mo3: 4:31.00 (σ = 6.34)

current avg5: 5:08.71 (σ = 11.66)
best avg5: 4:39.59 (σ = 12.39)

current avg12: 5:04.36 (σ = 11.95)
best avg12: 4:55.61 (σ = 10.52)

current avg100: 5:09.46 (σ = 18.59)
best avg100: 5:09.46 (σ = 18.59)

session avg: 5:09.78 (σ = 18.76)
session mean: 5:11.20

4x4

number of times: 350/350
best time: 33.74
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 44.72 (σ = 1.52)
best mo3: 38.74 (σ = 1.92)

current avg5: 47.41 (σ = 3.75)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 48.09 (σ = 2.85)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 47.60 (σ = 4.09)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 45.82 (σ = 4.05)
session mean: 46.16


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 2, 2014)

*3x3: 774/1000*:
•Single 17.017
•Ao5 20.401
•Ao12 21.670
•Ao100 25.136


Spoiler: Pyraminx: 653/1000



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-07-02 01:41 AM

WO Pyraminx

Number of solves: 653
Best Time: 3.148
Worst Time: 1:03.168
Session Avg: 12.476
Session Mean: 12.540
Individual Times: 
24.518, 34.501, 19.634, (1:03.168), 40.234+, 36.351, 40.834, 37.184, 29.618, 28.984, 28.334, 25.851, 17.751, 23.217, 10.251, 31.167, 23.668, 17.201, 15.367, 22.418, 21.268, 18.251, 38.268, 18.851, 19.451, 16.901, 15.534, 22.467, 32.768, 42.251, 30.718, 15.867, 22.718, 24.017, 16.701, 25.051, 43.818+, 18.217, 17.968, 20.201, 21.768, 8.918, 7.668, 36.684, 36.784, 23.968, 23.768, 19.151, 27.351, 21.667, 11.434, 16.750, 16.267, 13.734, 15.317, 22.667, 35.151, 12.334, 15.117, 15.067, 27.934, 22.717, 32.317, 20.084, 29.818, 10.101, 17.167, 32.851, 31.217, 19.584, 12.201, 15.018, 12.534, 14.617, 11.001, 16.501, 19.384, 17.200, 13.669, 11.351, 16.517+, 17.601, 12.751, 22.449+, 16.501, 15.618, 13.784, 42.001, 34.751, 25.301, 17.951, 19.734, 19.934, 11.784, 11.434, 11.150, 12.134, 12.184, 16.702, 16.018, 10.651, 6.367, 7.817, 13.284, 42.234, 8.167, 9.151, 15.001, 10.067, 14.418, 10.151, 14.667, 12.000, 11.301, 12.934, 10.701, 11.701, 10.551, 12.034, 9.701, 12.784, 14.068, 13.768, 9.018, 9.251, 13.818, 8.501, 9.652, 11.684, 21.034, 6.668, 13.084, 6.018, 9.151, 9.251, 11.734, 10.100, 20.534, 8.399, 12.634, 13.984, 10.101, 12.084, 11.985, 9.451, 11.585, 12.584, 9.901, 8.651, 11.435, 12.984, 9.901, 11.385, 10.301, 13.234, 8.801, 7.867, 17.001, 7.767, 12.851, 10.534, 16.667, 10.501, 8.618, 11.785, 16.018, 22.818, 12.234, 13.684, 12.035, 13.134, 15.951, 15.334+, 8.951, 13.818, 12.434, 16.018, 17.501, 12.734, 12.934, 10.151, 10.051, 17.501, 12.734, 12.884, 12.034, 10.151, 6.284, 12.584, 10.351, 11.101, 8.501, 5.133, 9.551, 9.151, 14.417, 9.751, 14.517, 8.101, 9.751, 10.501, 7.467, 10.984, 7.268, 9.317, 12.982, 10.068, 18.301, 14.534, 9.601, 12.734, 11.434, 14.218, 12.234, 12.785, 11.151, 12.434, 15.951, 12.034, 12.584, 12.634, 19.834, 8.101, 9.451, 10.301, 11.534, 11.301, 11.384, 11.634, 13.434, 9.451, 10.200, 10.201, 9.151, 10.884, 13.284, 8.250, 10.301, 8.801, 12.434, 13.084, 8.117, 12.101+, 13.284, 9.451, 11.282, 12.434, 10.784, 10.851, 11.351, 7.818, 10.351, 7.696, 12.134, 17.118, 18.485, 11.984, 7.217, 9.151, 11.334, 10.001, 13.284, 7.917, 16.251, 13.184, 9.601, 10.001, 12.634, 10.151, 12.484, 7.367, 12.834, 13.034, 9.601, 13.917, 12.034, 11.684, 6.967, 10.584, 8.402, 14.268, 7.852, 12.634, 9.151, 7.717, 12.934, 10.601, 10.351, 11.434, 8.851, 11.184, 13.985, 17.451, 7.667, 19.684, 10.901, 12.884, 9.651, 10.550, 10.701, 9.451, 14.718, 12.301, 12.184, 11.284, 16.217, 7.967, 8.717, 8.017, 12.735, 9.567, 15.017, 9.251, 13.234, 10.600, 11.284, 9.201, 10.501, 12.984, 13.684, 12.584, 9.918, 13.734, 10.101, 6.717, 11.634, 11.084, 8.618, 4.984, 11.084, 12.584, 11.284, 14.618, 10.196, 9.201, 9.901+, 5.634, 9.401, 13.284, 12.734, 9.701, 13.634, 8.801, 9.968, 12.534, 8.401, 8.167, 6.517, 8.251, 8.317, 11.684, 9.201, 10.101, 6.167, 8.017, 7.367, 10.634, 10.951, 8.016, 6.234, 7.167, 9.532, 9.001, 12.351, 9.650, 12.734, 5.417, 7.901, 7.267, 11.834, 7.018, 14.084, 7.518, 5.918, 9.518, 12.899, 13.035, 10.584, 10.101, 8.117, 12.651, 12.134, 10.051, 10.784, 8.451, 6.868, 10.801, 7.018, 18.051, 11.784, 14.118, 12.451, 8.701, 10.801, 10.751, 9.951, 4.734, 7.484, 10.551, 10.251, 14.267, 9.001, 10.851, 7.018, 11.301, 9.767, 6.967, 4.034, 10.701, 11.951, 9.401, 10.967, 9.301, 12.701, 11.584, 9.201, 11.984, 12.084, 10.185, 7.568, 8.684, 10.301, 8.802, 12.551, 9.917, 9.467, 9.751, 7.884+, 10.501, 10.351, 10.051, 8.951, 9.351, 11.485, 8.351, 13.667, 10.001, 4.001, 9.451, 5.684, 8.367, 7.018, 9.751, 11.634, 12.784, 9.468, 10.751, 13.634, 12.134, 8.867, 9.967, 15.267, 9.584, 9.017, 10.266, 12.251, 14.334, 10.967, 9.301, 8.367, 7.784, 7.017, 11.751, 9.717, 8.017, 12.701, 11.251, 12.434, 11.051, 10.585, 12.201, 10.285, 8.067, 5.451, 9.418, 9.951, 11.399, 12.233, 14.384, 14.651, 7.134, 7.200, 7.117, 9.901, 11.151, 7.818, 9.034, 12.784, 9.067, 12.134, 7.567, 10.101, 11.234, 11.834, 7.418, 13.134, 10.967, 11.451, 10.751, 6.434, 11.468, 11.801, 11.235, 13.967, 9.368, 9.351, 9.300, 18.967, 9.451, 12.534, 9.800, 11.084, 9.101, 12.534, 4.334, 11.301, 9.701, 8.668, 8.068, 10.201, 9.851, 8.401, 12.201, 12.401, 14.084, 9.801, 8.118, 6.417, 8.968, 10.784, 12.234, 9.351, 8.218, 11.134, 14.067, 15.817, 10.000, 9.751, 9.101, 11.934, 6.284, 10.401, 6.119, 6.867, 13.917, 9.467, 13.134, 15.817, 6.717, 8.450, 9.701, 9.401, 16.251, 12.984, 9.401, 9.201, 14.067, 9.601, 8.001, 6.750, 10.851, 11.334, 12.234, 12.151, 11.051, 7.617, 11.484, 8.851, 8.767, 7.185, 7.917, 11.384, 12.800, 22.301, 14.367, 8.901, 16.317, 10.251, 13.334, 6.617, 8.584, 11.734, 9.351, 9.217, (3.148), 10.701, 8.851, 13.234, 9.251, 12.034, 14.467, 9.467, 8.251, 9.517, 12.784, 12.534, 7.982, 15.717, 12.234, 8.067, 7.818, 14.317, 15.167, 14.267, 10.551, 13.517, 9.501, 11.284, 12.785, 10.068, 9.401, 7.318, 13.084, 8.401, 9.951, 8.017, 10.783, 11.484, 8.617, 11.984, 7.117, 8.467, 13.635, 13.517, 6.234, 6.432, 10.934, 9.651, 10.151, 13.817, 9.151, 8.500, 11.534, 8.851, 13.184, 10.951, 6.167, 9.401, 8.567, 11.484, 13.817, 11.034, 8.067, 11.451, 10.750, 8.701, 7.966, 10.551, 11.801, 11.184, 12.734, 11.834, 10.801


•Single 3.148


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2014)

Up to 587 now. Have now had 2 sub 1 avgs of 5 


Spoiler



number of times: 586/587
best time: 53.54
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:09.73 (σ = 3.91)
best mo3: 59.15 (σ = 3.43)

current avg5: 1:09.73 (σ = 3.91)
best avg5: 59.88 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 1:09.93 (σ = 4.79)
best avg12: 1:03.37 (σ = 3.46)

current avg25: 1:09.90 (σ = 5.33)
best avg25: 1:05.63 (σ = 3.52)

current avg50: 1:10.36 (σ = 5.29)
best avg50: 1:07.25 (σ = 4.66)

current avg100: 1:08.87 (σ = 5.27)
best avg100: 1:08.55 (σ = 4.80)

session avg: 1:10.37 (σ = 5.50)
session mean: 1:11.11


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 3, 2014)

Mega:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 299/300
best time: 1:23.707 (had a 1:23.810 single on the 2nd last solve )
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:35.929 (σ = 14.82)
best mo3: 1:35.929 (σ = 14.82) (on the last solve )

current avg5: 1:41.060 (σ = 8.31)
best avg5: 1:39.475 (σ = 3.45)

current avg12: 1:45.313 (σ = 8.40)
best avg12: 1:40.087 (σ = 4.44)

current avg25: 1:44.774 (σ = 6.04)
best avg25: 1:42.810 (σ = 4.60)

current avg50: 1:44.119 (σ = 6.02)
best avg50: 1:44.119 (σ = 6.02)

current avg75: 1:45.130 (σ = 6.48)
best avg75: 1:44.949 (σ = 6.16)

current avg100: 1:45.662 (σ = 6.49)
best avg100: 1:45.662 (σ = 6.49)

session avg: 1:52.136 (σ = 8.93)
session mean: 1:52.498


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 3, 2014)

*251/1000*

Mean: 2:27.53
Average: 2:27.37
Best time: 1:41.75
Median: 2:24.03
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 22.48

Best Mo3: 1:55.32
Best Ao5: 1:56.19 (!)
Best Ao12: 2:03.74
Best Mo100: 2:12.30

Thank you so much for proposing this, I'm definitely getting much better at 4x4 (though I think my 3x3 is suffering)!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 3, 2014)

*WooHoo!
Only 5 days for 3x3 + Pyra*
*3x3: 1000/1000*:
Horrible last day on this :/


Spoiler: Pyraminx: 1000/1000



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-07-03 12:17 AM

WO Pyraminx

Number of solves: 1000
Best Time: 3.148
Worst Time: 1:03.168
Session Avg: 11.673
Session Mean: 11.716
Individual Times: 
24.518, 34.501, 19.634, (1:03.168), 40.234+, 36.351, 40.834, 37.184, 29.618, 28.984, 28.334, 25.851, 17.751, 23.217, 10.251, 31.167, 23.668, 17.201, 15.367, 22.418, 21.268, 18.251, 38.268, 18.851, 19.451, 16.901, 15.534, 22.467, 32.768, 42.251, 30.718, 15.867, 22.718, 24.017, 16.701, 25.051, 43.818+, 18.217, 17.968, 20.201, 21.768, 8.918, 7.668, 36.684, 36.784, 23.968, 23.768, 19.151, 27.351, 21.667, 11.434, 16.750, 16.267, 13.734, 15.317, 22.667, 35.151, 12.334, 15.117, 15.067, 27.934, 22.717, 32.317, 20.084, 29.818, 10.101, 17.167, 32.851, 31.217, 19.584, 12.201, 15.018, 12.534, 14.617, 11.001, 16.501, 19.384, 17.200, 13.669, 11.351, 16.517+, 17.601, 12.751, 22.449+, 16.501, 15.618, 13.784, 42.001, 34.751, 25.301, 17.951, 19.734, 19.934, 11.784, 11.434, 11.150, 12.134, 12.184, 16.702, 16.018, 10.651, 6.367, 7.817, 13.284, 42.234, 8.167, 9.151, 15.001, 10.067, 14.418, 10.151, 14.667, 12.000, 11.301, 12.934, 10.701, 11.701, 10.551, 12.034, 9.701, 12.784, 14.068, 13.768, 9.018, 9.251, 13.818, 8.501, 9.652, 11.684, 21.034, 6.668, 13.084, 6.018, 9.151, 9.251, 11.734, 10.100, 20.534, 8.399, 12.634, 13.984, 10.101, 12.084, 11.985, 9.451, 11.585, 12.584, 9.901, 8.651, 11.435, 12.984, 9.901, 11.385, 10.301, 13.234, 8.801, 7.867, 17.001, 7.767, 12.851, 10.534, 16.667, 10.501, 8.618, 11.785, 16.018, 22.818, 12.234, 13.684, 12.035, 13.134, 15.951, 15.334+, 8.951, 13.818, 12.434, 16.018, 17.501, 12.734, 12.934, 10.151, 10.051, 17.501, 12.734, 12.884, 12.034, 10.151, 6.284, 12.584, 10.351, 11.101, 8.501, 5.133, 9.551, 9.151, 14.417, 9.751, 14.517, 8.101, 9.751, 10.501, 7.467, 10.984, 7.268, 9.317, 12.982, 10.068, 18.301, 14.534, 9.601, 12.734, 11.434, 14.218, 12.234, 12.785, 11.151, 12.434, 15.951, 12.034, 12.584, 12.634, 19.834, 8.101, 9.451, 10.301, 11.534, 11.301, 11.384, 11.634, 13.434, 9.451, 10.200, 10.201, 9.151, 10.884, 13.284, 8.250, 10.301, 8.801, 12.434, 13.084, 8.117, 12.101+, 13.284, 9.451, 11.282, 12.434, 10.784, 10.851, 11.351, 7.818, 10.351, 7.696, 12.134, 17.118, 18.485, 11.984, 7.217, 9.151, 11.334, 10.001, 13.284, 7.917, 16.251, 13.184, 9.601, 10.001, 12.634, 10.151, 12.484, 7.367, 12.834, 13.034, 9.601, 13.917, 12.034, 11.684, 6.967, 10.584, 8.402, 14.268, 7.852, 12.634, 9.151, 7.717, 12.934, 10.601, 10.351, 11.434, 8.851, 11.184, 13.985, 17.451, 7.667, 19.684, 10.901, 12.884, 9.651, 10.550, 10.701, 9.451, 14.718, 12.301, 12.184, 11.284, 16.217, 7.967, 8.717, 8.017, 12.735, 9.567, 15.017, 9.251, 13.234, 10.600, 11.284, 9.201, 10.501, 12.984, 13.684, 12.584, 9.918, 13.734, 10.101, 6.717, 11.634, 11.084, 8.618, 4.984, 11.084, 12.584, 11.284, 14.618, 10.196, 9.201, 9.901+, 5.634, 9.401, 13.284, 12.734, 9.701, 13.634, 8.801, 9.968, 12.534, 8.401, 8.167, 6.517, 8.251, 8.317, 11.684, 9.201, 10.101, 6.167, 8.017, 7.367, 10.634, 10.951, 8.016, 6.234, 7.167, 9.532, 9.001, 12.351, 9.650, 12.734, 5.417, 7.901, 7.267, 11.834, 7.018, 14.084, 7.518, 5.918, 9.518, 12.899, 13.035, 10.584, 10.101, 8.117, 12.651, 12.134, 10.051, 10.784, 8.451, 6.868, 10.801, 7.018, 18.051, 11.784, 14.118, 12.451, 8.701, 10.801, 10.751, 9.951, 4.734, 7.484, 10.551, 10.251, 14.267, 9.001, 10.851, 7.018, 11.301, 9.767, 6.967, 4.034, 10.701, 11.951, 9.401, 10.967, 9.301, 12.701, 11.584, 9.201, 11.984, 12.084, 10.185, 7.568, 8.684, 10.301, 8.802, 12.551, 9.917, 9.467, 9.751, 7.884+, 10.501, 10.351, 10.051, 8.951, 9.351, 11.485, 8.351, 13.667, 10.001, 4.001, 9.451, 5.684, 8.367, 7.018, 9.751, 11.634, 12.784, 9.468, 10.751, 13.634, 12.134, 8.867, 9.967, 15.267, 9.584, 9.017, 10.266, 12.251, 14.334, 10.967, 9.301, 8.367, 7.784, 7.017, 11.751, 9.717, 8.017, 12.701, 11.251, 12.434, 11.051, 10.585, 12.201, 10.285, 8.067, 5.451, 9.418, 9.951, 11.399, 12.233, 14.384, 14.651, 7.134, 7.200, 7.117, 9.901, 11.151, 7.818, 9.034, 12.784, 9.067, 12.134, 7.567, 10.101, 11.234, 11.834, 7.418, 13.134, 10.967, 11.451, 10.751, 6.434, 11.468, 11.801, 11.235, 13.967, 9.368, 9.351, 9.300, 18.967, 9.451, 12.534, 9.800, 11.084, 9.101, 12.534, 4.334, 11.301, 9.701, 8.668, 8.068, 10.201, 9.851, 8.401, 12.201, 12.401, 14.084, 9.801, 8.118, 6.417, 8.968, 10.784, 12.234, 9.351, 8.218, 11.134, 14.067, 15.817, 10.000, 9.751, 9.101, 11.934, 6.284, 10.401, 6.119, 6.867, 13.917, 9.467, 13.134, 15.817, 6.717, 8.450, 9.701, 9.401, 16.251, 12.984, 9.401, 9.201, 14.067, 9.601, 8.001, 6.750, 10.851, 11.334, 12.234, 12.151, 11.051, 7.617, 11.484, 8.851, 8.767, 7.185, 7.917, 11.384, 12.800, 22.301, 14.367, 8.901, 16.317, 10.251, 13.334, 6.617, 8.584, 11.734, 9.351, 9.217, (3.148), 10.701, 8.851, 13.234, 9.251, 12.034, 14.467, 9.467, 8.251, 9.517, 12.784, 12.534, 7.982, 15.717, 12.234, 8.067, 7.818, 14.317, 15.167, 14.267, 10.551, 13.517, 9.501, 11.284, 12.785, 10.068, 9.401, 7.318, 13.084, 8.401, 9.951, 8.017, 10.783, 11.484, 8.617, 11.984, 7.117, 8.467, 13.635, 13.517, 6.234, 6.432, 10.934, 9.651, 10.151, 13.817, 9.151, 8.500, 11.534, 8.851, 13.184, 10.951, 6.167, 9.401, 8.567, 11.484, 13.817, 11.034, 8.067, 11.451, 10.750, 8.701, 7.966, 10.551, 11.801, 11.184, 12.734, 11.834, 10.801, 10.151, 9.751, 13.334, 13.701, 37.867, 13.284, 11.101, 16.217, 17.834, 5.801, 10.651, 11.984, 12.134, 10.600, 8.651, 5.717, 10.851, 9.051, 10.201, 10.151, 12.384, 7.567, 9.451, 9.218, 11.184, 9.301, 9.451, 10.251, 5.634, 9.517, 7.418, 10.749, 6.134, 10.734, 8.701, 13.717, 9.601, 11.334, 10.251, 13.684, 10.951, 9.851, 10.201, 10.368, 12.234, 10.884, 10.101, 8.167, 10.434, 9.684, 11.684, 8.901, 11.584, 10.984, 10.934, 13.084, 8.617, 10.051, 7.934, 8.100, 11.134, 9.651, 13.134, 12.134, 12.151, 10.751, 10.834, 9.501, 9.701, 10.318, 10.335, 13.034, 6.467, 12.034, 10.551, 10.051, 14.167, 14.167, 9.117, 11.984, 8.951, 10.201, 10.901, 14.918, 12.134, 12.384, 7.917, 8.018, 11.784, 8.401, 10.501, 5.384, 13.317, 12.934, 9.267, 7.117, 10.484, 8.301, 12.634, 13.467, 8.601, 7.017, 8.251, 10.584, 8.101, 13.185, 10.434, 11.301, 10.317, 4.984, 9.451, 6.217, 9.017, 7.784, 8.151, 11.501, 11.834, 8.801, 8.551, 11.934, 10.601, 10.351, 12.934, 14.567, 8.951, 10.551, 13.184, 12.401, 9.751, 7.718, 9.501, 7.217, 8.751, 10.685, 10.051, 13.434, 19.534, 10.767, 8.867, 11.151, 8.601, 9.151, 10.601, 9.251, 10.584, 9.301, 10.201, 4.534, 10.151, 11.934, 8.467, 8.818, 13.034+, 11.334, 11.235, 10.934, 9.001, 10.651, 9.351, 7.618, 10.001, 11.534, 9.001, 11.984, 13.084, 8.850, 6.934, 10.151, 7.201, 11.167, 11.467, 10.016, 9.618, 9.101, 7.534, 5.918, 8.068, 15.334, 8.268, 8.801, 10.301, 10.384, 11.235, 8.152, 9.551, 7.268, 7.068, 11.317, 8.868, 7.618, 7.034, 10.351, 7.667, 11.734, 5.784, 7.951, 13.968, 7.568, 8.318, 10.250, 8.202, 11.385, 10.685, 8.433, 13.883, 6.918, 4.984, 9.351, 6.616, 8.016, 11.534, 14.966, 10.652, 10.001, 10.948, 11.983, 9.249, 11.134, 9.898, 10.951, 9.000, 11.983, 10.550, 13.434, 6.417, 9.251, 9.102, 10.000, 10.400, 9.201, 9.401, 11.434, 10.751, 11.834, 11.734, 8.267, 8.667, 12.084, 8.217, 11.935, 8.901, 13.818, 11.186, 6.235, 11.684, 7.067, 8.951, 6.267, 7.318, 11.385, 13.084+, 11.100, 10.251, 11.251, 6.367, 13.634, 11.084, 10.651, 9.768, 7.418, 8.451, 5.318, 10.801, 9.901, 6.067, 11.334, 8.618, 8.951, 16.517, 14.916, 10.000, 8.082, 11.934, 7.933, 9.101, 9.216, 8.516, 7.801, 9.400, 9.400, 5.934, 12.183, 10.501, 8.801, 14.116, 8.051, 10.050, 10.701, 7.681, 10.119, 7.565, 10.549, 4.234+, 11.834, 10.851, 10.501, 4.884, 11.784, 14.016, 13.369, 7.684, 6.968, 6.017, 9.449, 8.950, 8.901, 11.135, 10.701, 9.667, 10.718, 11.034, 15.017, 6.367, 7.717, 12.401, 10.001, 10.884, 9.401, 10.851, 10.269, 12.235, 10.251, 9.051, 14.683, 7.318, 7.966, 10.984, 11.584, 13.984, 15.085+, 9.601, 8.201, 12.934, 6.118, 10.700, 11.701, 12.733, 9.300, 14.467, 9.202, 10.300, 7.517, 13.983, 9.652, 6.967, 9.850, 7.501


•Single 3.148
•Ao12 8.469
•Ao100 9.611
•Ao1000 11.673


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 3, 2014)

total = 400
w00t

Did 278 today
Would have done more but ah well


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 3, 2014)

PB single without the +2 
1:25.683+ Megaminx single (PB is 1.23.707)

edit: Megaminx sub 1:40 ao50
current avg50: 1:39.952 (σ = 6.53)
best avg50: 1:39.952 (σ = 6.53)

later:
current avg75: 1:39.945 (σ = 5.91)
best avg75: 1:39.945 (σ = 5.91)


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 4, 2014)

*300/1000*

Mean: 2:23.31
Average: 2:23.15
Best time: 1:40.89
Median: 2:20.03
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 23.09

Best Mo3: 1:46.46
Best Ao5: 1:52.18
Best Ao12: 1:55.85
Best Ao50: 2:01.19
Best Mo100: 2:05.14


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn Jacob, I wasn't going to tell anyone about my progress, but now I'm listed here, so I at least have to say how many solves I'm up to 

100 btw


----------



## kcl (Jul 4, 2014)

231 solves done lol


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 4, 2014)

+200 = *600 / 5000*

Remind me NOT to do 200 solves in poor lighting
Hey it was fun. mo200 = 16.216


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 4, 2014)

Up to 804, I am improving sooo much 

number of times: 800/804
best time: 52.49
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:11.53 (σ = 3.27)
best mo3: 59.15 (σ = 3.43)

current avg5: 1:08.76 (σ = 3.59)
best avg5: 59.88 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 1:04.98 (σ = 3.57)
best avg12: 1:02.45 (σ = 3.00)

current avg50: 1:05.89 (σ = 4.65)
best avg50: 1:05.51 (σ = 4.47)

current avg100: 1:06.81 (σ = 4.68)
best avg100: 1:06.67 (σ = 4.59)

session avg: 1:10.09 (σ = 5.55)
session mean: 1:10.79


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 4, 2014)

*350/1000*

Mean: 2:19.05
Average: 2:18.93
Best time: 1:24.64
Median: 2:15.69
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 24.16

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:52.18
Best Ao12: 1:41.65
Best Ao50: 1:53.70
Best Mo100: 1:57.63

I'm sub-2 minutes!

It's looking like I'll finish well before Nats, so if possible I'm going to do an Ao1000 3x3 and an Ao1000 2x2 when I finish.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 4, 2014)

Megaminx:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 349/350
best time: 1:23.707
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:34.180 (σ = 5.02)
best mo3: 1:28.670 (σ = 4.55)

current avg5: 1:36.330 (σ = 3.67)
best avg5: 1:30.913 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 1:35.018 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 1:34.951 (σ = 4.93)

current avg25: 1:36.029 (σ = 2.88)
best avg25: 1:35.920 (σ = 3.06)

current avg50: 1:36.487 (σ = 4.04)
best avg50: 1:36.407 (σ = 4.17)

current avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)
best avg75: 1:38.932 (σ = 5.80)

current avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)
best avg100: 1:40.068 (σ = 6.08)

session avg: 1:49.804 (σ = 9.60)
session mean: 1:50.210

edit: just got a 1:17.799 single  (Yep, PB)
edit2: lolwut solve after the 1:17 is a PB single, too lol (1:17.564)

edit3: the ao5: 1:26.805 (first 3 solves are a 1:25.030 mo3) (both PBs)
1:17.799, (1:17.564), (1:39.727), 1:35.783, 1:26.833


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 6, 2014)

Finally updated! Time to get back to practicing!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 6, 2014)

DONE   

stats: (hide)
number of times: 996/1000
best time: 52.49
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:07.31 (σ = 4.99)
best mo3: 59.15 (σ = 3.43)

current avg5: 1:05.85 (σ = 2.45)
best avg5: 59.88 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 1:12.74 (σ = 6.63)
best avg12: 1:02.45 (σ = 3.00)

current avg25: 1:12.57 (σ = 5.54)
best avg25: 1:03.65 (σ = 3.33)

current avg50: 1:13.40 (σ = 5.61)
best avg50: 1:05.05 (σ = 3.88)

current avg100: 1:12.12 (σ = 5.32)
best avg100: 1:06.26 (σ = 4.41)

current avg1000: 1:10.29 (σ = 5.57)
best avg1000: 1:10.29 (σ = 5.57


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 6, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> DONE
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 996/1000
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 6, 2014)

4x4. Since I last updated, i got a PB single.

number of times: 550/550
best time: 31.80
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 48.79 (σ = 5.13)
best mo3: 38.74 (σ = 1.92)

current avg5: 48.63 (σ = 3.03)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 48.57 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 47.89 (σ = 3.97)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 46.24 (σ = 3.95)
session mean: 46.53

7x7 is becoming such a chore which casues me to get bored/tired which then cause bad times. I think ill just do an ao500 because its not fun if 7x7 isnt fun anymore. 

number of times: 270/270
best time: 4:26.80
worst time: 7:37.18

current mo3: 5:06.51 (σ = 2.66)
best mo3: 4:31.00 (σ = 6.34)

current avg5: 5:00.44 (σ = 8.23)
best avg5: 4:39.59 (σ = 12.39)

current avg12: 5:07.97 (σ = 9.99)
best avg12: 4:55.61 (σ = 10.52)

current avg100: 5:14.95 (σ = 12.55)
best avg100: 5:06.55 (σ = 17.37)

session avg: 5:11.83 (σ = 16.24)
session mean: 5:12.71


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 6, 2014)

*885/5000*
I need to get up to pace


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2014)

200 solves now. I've gotten one PB so far (avg50), and have gotten very close for many others.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 7, 2014)

*425/1000*

Mean: 2:15.26
Average: 2:15.14
Best time: 1:24.64
Median: 2:10.73
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 23.77

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:52.18
Best Ao12: 1:41.65
Best Ao50: 1:53.70
Best Mo100: 1:54.67


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 7, 2014)

133 more solves done.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 8, 2014)

*500/1000*

I hit the halfway point!

Mean: 2:12.32
Average: 2:12.21
Best time: 1:24.64
Median: 2:07.12
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 23.34

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1.41.65
Best Ao12: 1:46.59
Best Ao50: 1:53.70 (don't think that's accurate, but I'm manually selecting blocks of 50 that look best and Prisma gives me the average over that block. Is there a better way to do that?)
Best Mo100: 1:54.67

So close to my avg1000 3x3 and 2x2, I think I'll have time to do both!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 8, 2014)

I hit 350 yesterday, but today I'm super sick, so I haven't been able to practice.

Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow, I really need to make it to ~700 by Saturday.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 8, 2014)

*550/1000* (I think this is the earliest in the day that I've ever finished my 50, it's not even 1pm yet, but I have class later and I want to work on BLD)

Mean: 2:10.43
Average: 2:10.33
Best time: 1:24.63
Median: 2:05.27
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 23.20

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:41.65
Best Ao12: 1:46.51
Best Ao50: 1:51.49
Best Mo100: 1:53.80


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
solves/total: 389/389

single
best: 29.86
worst: 1:10.41

mean of 3
current: 39.09 (σ = 4.29)
best: 34.55 (σ = 4.17)

avg of 5
current: 38.80 (σ = 2.05)
best: 35.20 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 38.52 (σ = 2.52)
best: 36.02 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 50
current: 38.24 (σ = 2.44)
best: 37.86 (σ = 2.46)

avg of 100
current: 38.70 (σ = 2.48)
best: 38.21 (σ = 2.01)

Average: 38.86 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 38.98


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 45.63 F' R2 L D' Uw2 Fw Rw R' D' Rw2 U2 B' L D' Fw' D R' F D2 U B R2 Uw2 R2 U F2 Fw2 Uw' R F' Uw' L D Rw L D U L Uw' R2 
2. 48.63 Rw2 B D2 Uw R' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw R2 D2 F' L R Rw F' Fw' L' U L2 U2 Rw B L' Fw' U B Rw' F2 U2 F2 U F' B Fw D' Rw L2 D' L' 
3. 42.69 D' Rw2 B L B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' R' Uw L Rw' U2 Fw2 L B2 Uw' D Rw Uw' R2 Rw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' F2 Fw D2 R L2 Rw B' L D2 Fw2 
4. 50.30 D' Uw B' Rw2 Fw F' D F' L F' Uw2 Rw B' F Uw2 F' D2 Rw' R U2 D Fw' Uw' B2 L' B D Rw2 Uw' U R' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' F R' B L2 
5. 32.97 Uw U B U' Uw Rw2 L2 Uw R2 Uw' R L2 Rw2 B' U2 R Uw Fw2 F2 R' B R F D F D' B2 D2 B' L' D' F2 Uw' L F2 D' Rw2 L' U L2 
6. 37.35 U2 Fw2 L F' R Fw' L' Uw2 B' D' Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw R' F2 Fw2 B Uw Fw' R2 Rw' D' B2 R2 B' Fw U2 R Fw U2 D' Fw2 F2 B2 U L R2 F' 
7. 40.73 Fw2 U B' Rw U L' B' R' B' Uw' Rw2 U2 Uw L Fw L2 B2 Rw Uw' L2 U' Uw2 F' Rw Fw B' Rw R2 U' F' U' Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 F' U2 Uw2 B Rw' 
8. 39.05 L U F2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' D Fw B2 Uw D U B Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D R2 Rw2 D2 R Uw' R' L Uw2 U B2 Rw U2 L2 Uw' R F2 L R' Fw 
9. 39.12 D' R B2 F' R2 U D2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' F' R2 F' Rw' F' Fw Uw2 R' U' D Fw2 Uw R2 B F2 Uw U2 D R' Fw B2 D2 F2 D2 Fw' D Uw2 U' Rw 
10. 39.05 F2 R2 F' Fw' Uw' U2 Rw' U R2 D B Uw' D Fw D U L2 B' U B2 F' D R' Fw2 L' B Rw2 D2 R2 U' Fw B' Uw Fw2 D Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' D' 
11. 33.85 Uw' Fw2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 Rw' B' Uw D' F' U L2 B' Uw2 L' Uw' Fw B' L2 Fw D R2 F' U' Fw2 B' F' Rw' B2 Uw' L' Rw' D U2 B Rw L F' 
12. 34.67 L2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D F' L B Fw' Uw' Rw R2 U2 R2 Rw2 U F R U2 L R2 D Rw' B D2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw' U R' Fw2 U2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw 
13. 38.45 Rw2 F2 R' U' Uw F Rw' L' B Fw F L' Fw2 F2 D L' Rw' F2 R2 F B' R Uw' F B Uw' L F2 Fw R' F' R Rw' Uw F Fw D2 B R2 Fw 
14. 35.83 Rw' D L U D2 Uw Fw' Uw F' L D U2 F L' Rw2 Fw2 L D F' R Rw U2 L2 Fw' B' Uw' U2 R2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw' F' B D2 B2 Rw' 
15. 39.16 Uw Fw' D Uw L F Rw' B2 Rw B L2 R U2 D' Fw F2 R2 B D Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 L R2 D2 L R' U2 R' Fw Rw' F R' L2 D2 B D2 U' Rw 
16. 39.25 Fw' L2 R' D' Fw2 Uw2 F R' Uw Rw' R' Uw R B2 Rw F' D' Fw U' L2 Fw' Rw' L' R D U Fw2 Uw' D U B Uw L' F2 Fw2 R2 F' D' U2 Fw2 
17. 42.53 Uw R U L' R2 U' Fw' B' Rw R' Uw2 Rw' F L' F2 L' F2 U' R2 Fw F' Rw L2 U2 B D B2 Fw Rw F D' Uw2 F' R' Uw Fw D' U R2 D2 
18. 37.47 Fw' U Fw L2 R' D' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F Fw' Rw U' D2 Uw' Fw U2 D2 Rw' U L' D R F' U R2 L2 B R' F Uw' D' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 L2 
19. 42.21 D' B' D2 Fw L2 B' Rw2 B F Rw2 Fw R' L' Fw' D2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 F' Fw2 L Uw' Rw Uw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F B R F' D2 R2 Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 R D2 
20. 40.53 R' Fw2 U2 Rw U B Rw2 Fw' L2 U2 Uw F2 U' D R' F Rw Fw U' Fw Rw U F L Fw' B Uw' R Rw' L2 B' R Uw' Fw' L2 U' B U' D2 Fw 
21. 37.40 U' Rw' B' F2 U Fw B Uw D' U' B Uw' Fw' R' U2 Rw2 B L B' D L2 Uw' F2 U' Fw' U B D2 Rw' Uw2 F' D' F' Rw2 F' L Fw2 L D' R2 
22. 39.48 U2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' R2 U F2 B U2 B2 U R Uw2 D R' Uw Fw' F U' Uw L R Fw' L2 D L2 Rw R F2 U2 Rw2 U' D2 Uw2 B' L D2 Rw Uw2 
23. 43.18 U' Rw L F' Uw' F' L' Rw2 U D Rw' U F R' U D' R2 F R' F L' B D' Fw2 L2 R' D' L2 Fw' F R L2 Rw2 U L Uw' U' D B U2 
24. 32.30 L2 Fw2 U' B2 U' D2 L' U L Rw2 U2 B Rw2 Uw L D B Uw2 R' B D2 Fw' L U2 B F Rw2 Uw' Fw L' Uw2 Rw' L' Uw' F2 R2 D B F2 D2 
25. 40.63 D' Fw' Uw2 D R' U2 Uw2 D' F2 Fw2 B' D F' L2 Fw2 Uw' F Fw' Uw' B' Fw' R' Rw L' B2 Fw F' R D Fw' D Rw F2 B' R' L Fw' F2 Rw' F2 
26. 43.18 D Rw Fw2 F B2 L Uw2 D2 R' D F L' D2 U' Rw' F U Rw Uw' Rw' U2 R' L U D L2 R U F D Uw' B Uw' B2 F2 U2 B' U R2 F' 
27. 35.76 U' F' U' Uw2 R U' Rw2 B' D' F Rw2 U B F U Uw' Rw2 F' U Rw Fw U2 F' Fw' Rw B D U' L B' D2 F2 U L2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L Uw' U' 
28. 42.60 F2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 U2 D R L2 B F Uw B' Uw F2 U R U R D Uw F2 U' Fw2 Uw B' Rw B' L2 Uw2 B' U' Uw2 L' Rw F' R2 Fw' U2 R 
29. 40.46 Rw' B' L R Fw' B Rw U D' Fw' Uw2 U2 L D' B U L' D R' L' U L Uw L Rw' F Fw' L2 B U2 D F' U D' Rw' U' B F Rw' U' 
30. 41.15 F B2 D' Uw2 L Fw2 B U' R' L Rw2 U2 Rw F Uw' R F' Uw' Rw R D2 B' Uw U D2 Fw L2 B' F' L2 B2 F' Fw2 D' Uw' L2 F U D2 Rw 
31. 42.80 L Uw D2 B' Rw D Rw U F2 L2 Fw2 U' F2 R' L' D U' R2 D2 R2 B' Fw R Fw2 F' U2 D Uw' F Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' D2 B' R2 U Fw' B2 Uw 
32. 39.18 B' L2 R Fw' F' L U' B' F Rw2 D2 Rw' L' U R2 D' R2 L B2 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw' F' L2 F' Rw' B' Rw U' Uw D' B2 Rw' Fw' B2 
33. 43.98 Rw' D' U Rw2 B R2 Uw' D' Fw' F D2 L Uw' R2 Fw2 B U' Uw' Rw' F D' F Rw' U2 Uw D2 F2 U' Uw Fw2 D2 U' L' D Rw' R' D R' Uw L 
34. 39.57 D L U L Rw' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 U Fw F B L2 F U2 L' D' Uw B2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R F' Rw2 F2 L2 R F Rw L2 R2 Fw2 U Uw Rw' Uw 
35. 39.24 L' Uw D' L' D' B' R' B2 U' Uw2 B D' L' Rw U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R' U' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw B2 F2 D' L' Fw F2 B' Uw2 B2 Uw2 U' D' B U' 
36. 39.33 F' Fw2 L2 R B2 D2 L Rw' Uw2 L' Rw B F' R2 Uw' D L Fw2 Uw' R2 B' R' L' Fw2 U Uw Rw2 Uw R2 F2 L2 Uw F2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw 
37. 36.44 Fw F2 D' F2 Uw' U L U Rw U2 B Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 F L2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 D2 F2 B' D R' Rw Fw D' R F Uw' U2 Fw' B' L2 Fw D2 F' B' U' 
38. 32.87 Fw' F L2 Rw2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R Rw D' F D Rw F' U R Rw2 D F U Uw2 R B Rw2 Uw Rw2 U' F2 Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 Uw' 
39. 38.35 D2 Uw F L2 Rw R' F' Fw' R2 L D' Rw' D R Uw D2 F' Uw U' R D Rw2 U L' R2 Rw' Fw' U D2 Rw' U2 R Fw Uw D' F2 B' L U L' 
40. 40.30 U' Fw2 B2 D R' Fw' R D' Fw2 D Rw U' D' Rw2 D' B2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw B' R2 D2 F B D' R2 B' Fw' Rw R' B2 U2 L2 B' L Fw2 Uw' L' R 
41. 44.28 Rw2 Fw F' U D2 Rw' F' B' Rw Fw B U F2 U2 F2 Rw2 R' D' B' F Uw' L2 U L Fw2 Rw' U F' Rw2 Uw2 F Fw D' Uw2 B Uw R Rw Fw U 
42. 39.98 Uw2 F' R Fw2 F2 U B2 R' D L R' Uw2 D U' Fw2 U' B' R' U' Rw Fw' U2 L2 R D2 R2 F' L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 L B2 Fw U' Uw' Rw B R U2 
43. 41.35 Uw U2 R' D F' D' Rw L U2 Uw Fw2 B' Rw' R2 B R2 U' D' F D' Uw R2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 L B' F' Rw2 F2 D F D2 R D R Uw Rw' F2 
44. 43.07 F' D2 L2 B2 Uw' B2 L' D Rw2 Fw U Fw D Rw2 R' F' Rw U2 Rw2 R' Fw F R U' Uw2 Rw U2 Uw' F D2 B Rw' R B Uw2 U D R B F2 
45. 32.12 R2 B' Fw' F' D B2 Rw' L2 Uw R2 D' F R2 D L2 Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 D2 F Rw2 D' B D2 Rw' Fw Uw' F D' Fw2 Uw' D' B' Uw D L2 Fw2 Uw' R2 
46. 36.40+ Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 Rw F D2 R Fw' R' L' Fw2 U' Fw' D' Rw F2 R2 L' F' R' F' L D2 Uw2 B' Fw' D F L2 R' Uw' R' Rw2 Fw F D U' F2 
47. 39.46 R' Uw2 Fw' U' B2 F' Fw D' B U R' F' Fw' L' Fw2 R B' Uw D' L F B2 L2 B' U Uw Rw' Fw B2 R F Uw2 B' Uw Fw' U Rw' U' D R' 
48. 38.99 B' Fw' D' L' Rw U2 R2 Uw2 L2 D U2 L' Rw2 U' Rw' Uw Fw D B2 R L Fw2 R2 D' U L2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw L' R2 F B2 L B2 Fw' U2 R2 Uw 
49. 1:10.41 R' B' L Rw' R' U L F Fw2 Uw D B Rw D' Rw2 F L Uw L R2 D Rw U' R' B' Uw2 Rw B2 U F D2 L2 Rw2 R D2 R Uw' F2 R Fw2 
50. 37.34 R' B' L' U B2 U2 L R2 Rw' U Fw R F' Uw' Rw B' Rw2 F' U' B2 D' Rw' Uw2 Fw B2 Uw U D' Rw2 B2 Fw' U D2 Uw2 B F Rw' D2 B' F2 
51. 39.73 B D2 L' U R' B R' L2 U' L F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 
52. 39.18 L' D Rw Fw B2 Uw' D2 B' U2 D L' F Fw2 Uw' Fw U' D' R2 L D B F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 Rw L2 U2 B2 L2 D' Fw2 B' R2 Uw2 L' Rw R' 
53. 40.09 L2 R Rw2 D' U' F2 Fw L' D2 Uw' U2 B' D2 F' Uw' U' L' Fw L B' U2 B F' L' Uw' R2 L' Fw U2 B Fw' Rw Uw' U' Rw' B2 U L D' U2 
54. 42.70 U' B' R2 Uw2 Fw B F' Rw2 L' R U Uw' Fw' Uw' R' B' F2 Uw U' R D' Fw' D B F' R2 D2 B2 D2 U' Uw' Rw2 B Rw B2 D' L' B' Rw' F' 
55. 44.93 Rw U2 D' Fw2 B' Uw' R2 U' L' Fw2 Rw2 L B2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw' B2 D2 B Uw2 L' D2 L' Fw F L R2 U B2 R D B Rw2 L R Fw L2 Fw2 L 
56. 42.10 Fw' Rw' D2 B U2 L F' D Uw' F Uw' L' R2 Rw2 D' L2 Uw' R F2 R F Fw B2 Uw B R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw' L2 B' Uw Fw' R2 L' D' Fw' F 
57. 38.11 Rw F2 R2 U' Rw R' Fw' U L2 R B F' D2 Uw B2 Rw B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 B' F D Rw' D R' B' D' U' R' Uw2 D Rw B2 Uw F Uw' Fw2 R' 
58. 37.56 L2 F L B2 U F U R Rw2 F2 L Rw' D2 Rw' B L Fw' F2 Uw2 D2 L B R' Rw' Fw B2 Uw L2 Uw2 U Fw' U' D' Uw' B' R2 F' Rw F Fw' 
59. 43.40 Fw2 B' U Uw Rw2 Fw R B U2 D' L' D' R D' Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' F Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 B' R2 D Fw2 B' U' Uw F B' U2 R Uw' R' L2 B2 U' R 
60. 39.38 U R2 F' R Uw2 U R2 L2 D B' Fw Uw2 Rw' L' B2 Uw' L2 F Rw B F2 D2 F U L2 Uw Rw' L U2 F2 L2 U' R2 Fw2 L D' B Rw L' F 
61. 37.83 Rw F2 R2 D Uw U F Uw' F' Uw' R2 B Rw B' R2 U2 D Fw2 D2 F' U2 F Rw' Fw B' L2 R2 B2 R2 L' F' B2 U Fw' Uw R' Fw Uw2 Rw' R2 
62. 38.85 L' Uw L' Rw Fw Rw U2 B R' Uw U B2 Rw R2 B2 U Rw B2 Uw F' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw R F' Rw2 D2 R2 Rw U2 B' Uw2 Fw D' F D' L' B2 
63. 40.69 Fw2 B' R' L2 U' F' Rw' D' B Fw' F2 Uw L2 Fw2 L2 U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F2 R' D Uw2 U F' D B' R Uw' Rw' Fw B Uw L F' Rw' F B' L 
64. 36.76 D' B2 F2 D' Rw U' Uw B' L2 Fw L Uw2 R U2 Fw' L2 D2 B U2 D' B' D' L' R2 Fw2 R' D2 L U' B2 R' U R' Rw2 L F R' Uw' L2 B 
65. 34.58 Uw Fw Uw2 Rw F D' R' Uw F R U' L R' F2 Fw2 D2 L' F2 D' L Rw2 B2 U2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 D U' L F2 D2 L' Uw2 U F' B' Rw' 
66. 39.89 Fw2 R' F2 U B U D Rw2 Uw2 U D2 R L2 B' Fw F' D2 Fw Uw2 F Rw' R L Fw Uw Fw2 F' R2 Rw L Fw D L' Fw2 F' L2 Fw' R2 B2 U' 
67. 40.66 B' L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 L U2 Fw Uw D2 B' R2 D B2 Uw' Fw2 D' L B U' Uw2 R2 D2 R2 D2 Fw' U Fw' F2 R2 Rw B2 Uw' R U' R2 L' Rw' 
68. 38.83 L' Rw' Fw F2 L Uw2 F' U2 L' D2 Uw' L2 Fw B' D2 U' R F' L Uw' U2 Fw2 B2 D' F L Rw Fw' L D' Uw2 B' Rw' R B2 L D2 Uw' B2 F2 
69. 38.46 F R' L2 B' Uw2 F2 D' Rw' D' Rw R' Fw L U L' Uw F2 Fw R' U Rw L B2 R' Uw' U2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 B U' D R2 Uw R2 Uw2 Rw D2 
70. 44.27 D U2 F2 B' Fw2 Rw2 L B' F' Fw Uw Fw' R2 L D Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw' B Uw D2 Fw' F' R' F2 D' L Rw2 R' U2 Uw L2 Uw Fw R2 D B2 Rw2 B' 
71. 38.63 F D2 Fw2 L R2 Uw R2 L2 Rw B L' Rw2 F' R2 F D' F R2 B' Rw L F2 Rw U2 D L2 Rw2 Uw D U' Fw Uw' Rw2 F' L2 Uw' D2 F' Rw' U2 
72. 38.32 Fw' L B2 Uw D2 Fw R2 Rw Fw Uw Fw Uw Rw F B' Fw2 R D2 R' Rw B U Fw L' B Uw D L Uw' R' U' Uw Rw2 B2 Uw' L Rw R Fw' Uw' 
73. 42.21 Fw' D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R Fw Rw' Uw2 R F Rw' Uw' F Fw2 U' F L U2 Fw' U Fw2 Rw' Uw' D' Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U B' Uw' D' B' R B' D2 
74. 42.91 Rw2 B F' U D' Rw2 L2 Uw B2 L2 F2 Rw L' Uw' F' B Rw D L' F' B2 U L2 Uw' B Fw R' Uw Fw2 F' U F2 R Rw2 F U' Rw' L2 Fw L2 
75. 33.88 L' Uw2 Rw2 R' U F R2 Rw2 D2 R' U' B2 U2 Fw2 B' Rw R' L2 Uw2 Rw' U2 B2 R' Uw L Rw' Uw2 B' L2 U' R' Rw' D U Uw2 F2 B' U D B2 
76. 36.49 Fw' Uw' F2 Rw U Fw F2 B' R' Rw' L F2 B' R' L2 F D2 L U' R U2 L' D' Fw L' Uw2 Rw2 U R' U2 Fw' D2 Rw' R2 U2 L' Uw2 Rw L2 Uw' 
77. 36.90 U R F2 Fw Rw' D2 F Rw D' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' D2 Rw B L' B R' U' L' U' F2 R Rw2 U' Fw' B' L' Rw B' Uw2 F2 B' D2 U' F2 L 
78. 38.44 R' F' Rw L2 D' R2 Fw' R2 B2 Uw' D2 F' B Uw R' B Uw' Rw' Uw Rw' B2 Rw Fw' R B2 F' L D' F' D U' Rw' D2 L2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw B Rw 
79. 43.22 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw B L2 B' Uw2 U F' U' B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U' B' F2 D2 Rw' U B' R B2 Rw B' Uw Fw L R Rw' B' Uw' Fw Uw D 
80. 37.54 B L Uw2 Rw D2 Uw L Rw R D' F' R U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 U Rw2 F Rw Uw U2 F2 L' B' L Rw2 U' Uw' L U' F D' Rw2 R' Uw B Fw' F' L2 
81. 35.27 U' B' L2 Rw Uw2 D B F' D2 Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 F Rw2 D' L2 Fw D Fw U' B L2 D2 U Fw2 U2 Uw' B D Fw' U2 Rw' B' U Rw D' Rw' R' Uw 
82. 36.90 L' F' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 Fw2 B F2 D' R' B R Rw' Fw' L B D2 B2 L B Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 F' Fw' D L' F' Uw2 D F' Rw2 F2 Uw L D' 
83. 37.53 Fw' D2 R2 Rw' L2 U Uw Fw' Uw L Uw F2 Fw Rw2 L' R Uw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' U' F2 Rw2 B U2 Rw B2 Fw L2 Rw F L' U2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F' 
84. 36.55 Rw2 F R2 Uw L' U' L2 Fw' Rw2 B R2 Rw' B' R Rw U F2 Rw D2 Fw B Uw' R' D Rw' Fw2 D B' F2 L' B2 D2 F Uw2 Rw D2 B2 L2 Fw' F 
85. 39.00 B2 L2 F Uw B Uw' B2 Uw2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 U L' D' F' Uw' F2 D Fw2 U2 D2 B' F Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw F' L' Uw2 B2 F U Fw' D2 R Uw2 
86. 35.90 Fw B2 Uw2 U F Rw2 D' Fw R B2 L' Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw2 B2 R Rw' D R' D2 Rw' F D Fw B2 R U Rw' Fw' R Uw' B2 F R' Uw' L Fw2 F2 
87. 34.18 Uw' D2 Fw2 D R U2 L2 Uw U2 L' Rw' D Fw' R' Uw' Rw B' Rw' Fw2 U2 D2 B' Uw2 R' D B R2 B' F R2 F' R2 D' F2 B2 Uw2 D' R' B U 
88. 40.98 D2 U' Fw2 F2 B2 Uw U2 Fw' F' Rw' F2 Rw Uw' L2 Fw' B' D2 R2 Fw2 L2 R' Rw F Rw2 Uw' D R2 Rw' B R Rw F Rw Fw' Uw' D2 B Uw R' U' 
89. 39.87 Rw' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Uw F B Rw' D F' L R Fw2 Uw' D2 L D Fw2 B2 Rw U' D R' U2 D' Uw F D' R2 L2 Fw Uw2 U' R2 F U' Fw F R 
90. 44.91 Uw' L R Uw B' Fw' R Rw' B2 D2 F Uw' L D L D2 F U2 D F2 L' Rw' D Rw B' Rw2 R2 Uw D R2 Fw2 D' F Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 B L Uw' 
91. 39.11 Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 D' L' Rw Uw2 D U' R' L2 Fw' R Uw' U D' B F' Fw Rw' F2 R Fw2 R Rw' Uw2 U2 B2 U' B Uw' D' L2 D2 F' R' Fw' Rw' B' 
92. 42.60 Fw' U Uw' L U D B2 Fw' R Fw2 B F D' Rw L' F2 D2 U2 L2 D U' Uw2 R2 L' F' Fw2 R2 Rw2 B' F Uw B2 D Rw L' B F Uw' D' R' 
93. 36.56 Rw Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw U' Fw' Rw' L R U R U L F2 D' F B Uw D2 L' Rw' Fw' U2 L F2 R Fw' U' Uw' F Uw' D B L2 F' L' Fw' 
94. 39.13 Uw D2 Rw R B' Uw' R Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' L2 Uw' Fw F2 L D2 Uw U L D2 Fw' B' R2 Fw' U2 F' Rw2 Uw B' Rw' Uw' L U2 F2 Fw' B2 L2 U' Rw 
95. 41.92 U' Uw2 D L' B' F L U B' U L2 U' Rw B2 D2 L' F' D' Fw2 U2 Uw L Rw2 D U Rw' L2 F R2 Uw L F Fw U Uw' D' L Fw Rw' U' 
96. 47.54 R' Fw L D B2 L' Uw2 L' Rw B Rw' D R Rw' Fw' L2 B2 U Fw2 R2 Rw' D' B F U Uw' D2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw U2 D2 Rw D2 R' Uw U' 
97. 40.18 D' L2 U B L F' L D Rw' L' D L' R2 B' Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 F B' Uw2 Rw Uw F Rw2 B2 L' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 D' Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' F' 
98. 38.59 Uw L' F U L' U Fw2 L' U2 L2 Fw2 B2 Uw' L' U Rw2 U2 F' R2 Rw Fw2 D' Fw U' D F2 D' L' D2 Fw B U F' B' Uw F2 R2 F2 U2 D 
99. 33.62 B2 U2 D R U R' U' F Fw' L F2 B2 R Fw2 L' Fw Uw2 B L2 D' U' B L B Fw' Uw2 R Fw2 R' Fw2 U L2 Uw' Rw B' L Uw2 F2 Rw' D 
100. 36.40 R2 Uw' R' F U R2 B D U Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 L D2 L' B2 U' B Rw B2 F2 U2 Fw2 D R' D' R F' Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 B U' Fw' R2 Uw2 D R2 
101. 41.97 B' F U' R Rw Fw Rw2 F2 R' Fw' U2 L' Rw B' Uw Fw R2 L2 Uw' F2 U2 D' Rw' F2 U2 Fw Rw2 D2 F2 Uw U Rw2 B2 Uw2 L D' Rw D Fw' Uw2 
102. 34.52 B D' R Uw D2 U Fw' D' R' Fw' F' B' U L2 B' D' R U2 Uw F' Fw2 D Fw2 R2 Rw2 D Uw' B' D Fw L' R' F Rw D' B' R' Rw' Uw R' 
103. 37.08 Uw L2 F2 R2 Uw2 B' U' Uw B Uw2 L B Rw R D U Uw' B2 L Uw2 F L R2 B Fw Uw' B F2 U' L' B' U L D Uw' B Fw2 Uw U' F2 
104. 40.90 L F L' D2 L2 U' B D2 Rw2 R Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 U Uw2 L F Rw2 U Rw' B Rw' Fw D' R D' Fw F' Uw' B2 Rw2 R2 Fw B' U R' Uw2 B' Fw' 
105. 40.26 R L2 B' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' F' R D2 Fw' U L Fw U' Rw R2 F R2 F R' L' D' Rw B' L2 F2 Fw2 R D F2 U2 F2 R Fw D Rw R 
106. 39.83 L U Rw' Uw' B D Fw' Rw D Rw' B2 Fw D2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw F D2 B D' Rw2 D F L U2 Uw2 Rw' D2 B D2 R' L2 F2 R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' 
107. 42.62 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw' U2 B2 R2 B R L2 F Rw' F2 U' F D B2 Fw L Rw Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' Uw R' D' R' L' B U R Uw2 L B L U' Uw F2 U' 
108. 40.74 Rw2 D2 R2 U Uw2 F2 D' B2 D2 Uw B2 L2 B2 Uw' F' R B2 Fw' L' U2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L Rw Uw' B2 U F Rw D' L F2 Uw F Fw2 Uw L F' Fw2 
109. 38.00 U2 Uw2 R' B' Rw' R L2 D U' R Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 F2 Uw' U' D2 Rw R' U2 Fw R Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 D' U Rw D Rw U2 D' B Uw2 D2 F' U B 
110. 38.37 Fw' L U2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw2 D' B' R2 Rw' L U2 R' Rw L2 Fw2 R Rw2 F' U2 F R2 L2 D Fw Uw' B' Fw2 Uw R U2 L U' Uw2 Fw' B' U D2 F' 
111. 39.21 R' Uw B2 D R Fw L Fw' U D F2 Rw B Uw' R' Uw Rw2 U F2 D2 Fw D' L2 B2 Uw2 B Rw Uw R U Uw' Fw Rw2 U R2 F2 R Uw' Fw2 L' 
112. 38.18 Rw' R D' Fw' Rw' U F2 B L Fw D' Uw' Fw F R Uw R' Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw' F U2 Uw' R' Fw' F Uw B Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' B Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 
113. 41.50 R D' Uw' U L2 Fw2 R U' Rw D' Rw' R U L2 D' Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw' F' R L Rw Uw' U D Rw L2 B U' Rw' Fw' U' L' B F2 U' 
114. 40.70 Rw' R L2 B' Uw' R U2 L' Fw L U F Rw R U' B' U2 F L' R' Fw Rw' U' Fw2 F Uw2 B' Fw Rw' U B' F2 Uw2 D F Fw' Uw' R' Rw Uw 
115. 29.86 U Rw2 L' F2 L Rw' Uw' F' Rw F' B' U Fw B' F D' L' Fw2 L' Uw' D U' Fw' F' R2 Fw B2 U2 F' L F' Rw2 Uw' B' L2 Rw' D L' U D 
116. 37.82 L2 Rw2 B2 R2 L' Fw2 F R B Uw' B R U' Fw U D2 Rw' B R' Rw2 B2 Rw F2 U' B' F U2 R' Fw' B' D2 L2 F' Fw Uw D F2 L U' R2 
117. 35.97 B' F' R L' B' U2 R' L' Rw' Fw D L U' B R L B Fw' U D' F U D2 Uw' L' U2 R' D' F L' Fw' U2 Rw' L D Fw' L' Uw Fw2 D2 
118. 35.65 Fw D B2 Rw2 F D' Rw2 D' Fw' Uw2 L D2 R Uw D2 F Fw' D' R2 Rw Uw' U2 R' Uw B U B Rw U' F U Uw' L2 B2 D2 Rw U F' D2 Rw' 
119. 40.10 R F' D' U' R' Fw' R' F' L F' Rw' Fw L Fw2 U2 Uw D' Fw' U R Fw2 U L2 D2 Uw2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L Rw R Fw R2 F' Fw2 L B' L' Rw 
120. 46.58 L Uw' R' F' Uw' Rw F' B' L F2 L' R' Rw' Fw' R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Uw' L R Fw2 U' B L' Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 U' R' U2 R 
121. 39.51 R' L' Rw' Fw' Uw2 L D' U2 Fw2 D Rw' F' U D' Rw' F' Fw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw' Fw D Uw B2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw D2 Fw R2 Rw' F2 B2 Uw L R2 Fw' F' 
122. 43.33 Rw' Fw2 F D' F' D R U Rw' R U2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' R' B R L Fw' U' L2 Rw Fw2 B' R' Rw2 F Fw B2 Rw' L2 R2 D2 F2 Rw Uw' Fw' R2 U2 
123. 42.13 B2 U2 D Rw' D' Fw2 B Rw' L B' R' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 R' Rw' U' Uw L' Uw2 U2 L' Uw' L' Uw U' D2 Rw L D2 U2 Fw2 F L' Uw' F U2 R' Fw' 
124. 36.22 F L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw D' L B' L2 Fw' Rw' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw U2 B Fw F2 Uw' U2 D Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 D' R Uw' B2 L' Uw F L' B D2 U2 Rw' Fw 
125. 39.56 D2 L R Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 B Rw' Uw2 B R2 U Uw B' L' B' U B2 F2 R B2 Rw' L' D2 Uw' Fw2 R B' L2 Rw' Uw' F2 D2 Fw' F2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw' 
126. 40.13 R L Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 U' D R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 Uw L' Fw' Rw' Uw' L2 Fw' F2 L2 B' D' Rw B2 D' Rw' F L B R2 B2 Uw' Rw L B' 
127. 38.44 Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R D2 Fw L2 U2 Rw F2 B Fw' L B L R F2 R Fw' L' U2 L' Rw Fw U2 B2 Rw L' U B' D2 U' Rw' D2 Rw F L B2 
128. 39.17 R' L F2 U' D2 L' Uw Rw D2 U2 Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 Fw Uw F' Uw B U' Rw' Uw B U Fw' D U' F2 L2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 
129. 39.77 L2 R2 Uw' Fw' D2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw U' R L' Uw2 R Fw R2 D' Rw2 D2 B2 D' Uw2 L2 B D U Uw F' D R2 L B' Rw2 L D R2 D L2 
130. 45.20 U L2 D' B' U2 Fw D' U2 F' B2 U Uw Rw' L2 B2 R' B F' L' D2 Rw F2 Rw' L U2 D2 Fw' B' Rw L' U2 D' F B' Uw L F' B' Fw' D 
131. 38.86 B L2 Rw' D2 F R2 Fw' R' F R2 F2 Uw F' B U2 L' U L D R' U' D2 L Rw2 U' D' Fw D2 Fw2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 Rw2 U2 R2 F' U' F' 
132. 39.20 F D L' R2 Fw2 F L Fw' U2 Uw' D2 L2 R2 F' D' U Rw2 U' L2 U Uw' F' Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D U2 F Uw' B' D L U2 Uw L' U2 Rw R' 
133. 45.40 D2 B L' D' F' Rw F' D2 B F2 U L' F2 U' R' B' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw' F' B Rw2 D2 U Rw2 Fw2 L' F B2 Fw2 R F2 Fw2 Uw F' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' 
134. 36.50 B Rw F' D' Uw' F R' F Fw2 L Fw R B U2 Rw' R' Uw F' U R F' Uw Rw' L2 Fw F Rw Fw F U Rw Uw' D' Fw' B Uw' F D2 R' Uw2 
135. 42.60 Rw R' F2 D2 Rw F' Fw2 B2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw2 R D Fw F' Rw' L2 F2 L2 B2 L F Fw' R Fw2 B Rw Fw2 F B2 Rw' F' U' D L' B' Fw' D' 
136. 40.73 Rw2 U' Uw2 D' R' L' U2 L R' U2 Rw' L' Uw2 L2 Fw' L' Rw D L U B' R F2 R2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw F2 R B U2 F2 Rw U2 Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw' B2 
137. 38.61 R Uw Rw' L2 U Fw' F' B' L F L2 Rw' F' Uw U2 Rw Uw Rw D B U2 Rw Uw' R D R2 D2 R' F2 R U' F2 D' Fw' U' Fw L Rw D2 R2 
138. 38.38 Fw2 B2 F U2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw' Fw U R2 F2 Rw F Fw' D Rw2 U Fw F' D B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 L2 D2 B2 Fw' F2 U2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 L B' R2 
139. 43.82 U B' R2 L U2 Rw F2 U' Rw F' Uw2 B2 U2 R' Uw2 L U2 Rw2 Uw' L B' Uw' Rw Uw B Rw' Fw' L' B2 Rw' Uw F Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw U F B' D 
140. 38.20 L2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' L U' B2 Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' L' R2 B' Rw2 R F' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' F2 R' L' F Rw R2 D' F' Rw' U2 B2 
141. 40.12 Uw U' R D' B Fw' Rw2 L' U2 B U2 D' F' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw' L2 D2 U2 B' L F2 R2 L Uw' B2 F Fw Uw2 B' U B2 Rw2 B F2 R B2 Rw 
142. 41.36 F2 D L2 B F Fw' R Rw2 B Uw2 B' Rw' L' U2 D F2 R Uw2 L' Rw Uw2 F2 B' L2 F Uw' R' B2 Rw U Rw2 Fw2 F Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 L2 R' Uw' 
143. 37.37 Rw R L2 F2 R L U2 R2 U' Rw2 R D R2 Uw2 F' L2 B2 L2 Uw' U' F B Fw' D' U' B' U2 Uw2 R' D2 B' U Uw F R U Fw' R Fw F2 
144. 38.08 B' Uw' F D' U' Rw Fw2 F2 U2 B' Rw L Uw' D B Fw' D' Rw' L2 F' Uw' Rw' F Fw2 B' R2 U' F' Uw L F L R2 Fw' F' B L2 Rw Uw' U' 
145. 36.87 D2 F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 D2 R Uw2 F Uw U Fw2 D Fw2 B' Uw2 L R2 D L' F' D' R U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F2 B2 L2 F R U D2 B' Fw' F Uw2 D' U 
146. 42.27 L2 Fw2 B F L2 B' Rw2 R Uw' L U Uw' R F' D Rw F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 R' D' R' B U Fw' L' R F L U2 Rw' R' D' L' Rw 
147. 41.93 L' R' U' Uw' B2 L' F R U' D' Fw2 B2 U2 L F2 Uw2 B Fw2 D2 Fw2 L D2 B2 D F2 Rw2 F2 D2 Fw' R2 L B D' L2 U2 R' L Uw U2 B' 
148. 39.31 D B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' Rw2 D R B D' Fw2 B2 Rw B2 L F2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L U2 B L2 Fw' F2 R Rw' F' Uw Fw' Rw' F' Fw D2 Fw2 L2 R Fw' 
149. 37.17 L' B L2 Fw B2 D2 R' Rw D2 R2 F2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw' D U B' R2 F' L F' L U R2 B2 R2 Rw2 D L' Rw' F' R' D U B2 D' B2 L' 
150. 36.22 D2 R B F' D Rw' D R' B' Uw2 F' L' R' F' D2 U' L Rw' B Fw' Uw' F L D2 U Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 D U' Fw L' U2 D L2 B' Uw' D U' 
151. 38.38 R D B U2 R' Fw F U D Rw2 U2 Uw2 D2 F2 Rw' Fw2 R' B' Rw2 R U' B2 Fw2 L Fw D' R' L F2 U2 F' R Rw' L' B2 R2 U2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 
152. 38.43 D' Rw' L' B2 F2 U F2 U Fw D' B2 U Uw R B D U Uw2 F2 L' U' F Rw2 R U R' D' Rw2 L2 Uw2 L2 U' D Rw B R2 Uw B2 Uw B 
153. 40.86 F' R2 F2 Uw' Fw F' R' Rw' F Uw L2 F Fw R2 B2 Uw' D2 B L' Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 B' Rw' R B' F' D' U R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' U Uw D F' 
154. 37.19 Uw2 Rw B' U2 L' Fw D' Uw B' L U' D Rw' Fw D' F' Uw' U2 L' F' Fw' Rw2 U2 L2 U2 Uw' Fw2 F2 L Fw R' D R F U2 Uw Fw2 D2 L' B 
155. 38.85 Rw2 L F Rw2 B2 L2 D' Rw B2 F Rw' Uw' L' B' Uw2 R B F R U2 D' B U' Rw' Fw2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 Rw' D2 F R Rw' D Rw2 U' Rw B' 
156. 38.63 D R Uw Rw' F U2 Rw2 B' Fw' L' D' U' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw U' B Uw' R2 Rw2 B' Rw U Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 U' R L' F2 Rw2 R2 B R' L Rw Uw2 
157. 38.53 Uw L' R F L' B' Fw2 U' L' D' L2 F' B' D2 Rw2 Uw U' Rw' F2 B2 Fw' D' Uw R2 F2 U B2 Uw2 R Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' D' U2 Rw' Uw2 R Rw 
158. 39.77 L' R' B2 U F' U' L U' B U' F' Uw B2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 F' Uw' Fw2 L2 F' Rw' R2 F' Rw' R2 U' L' R Fw U' R' F' U' B' Uw2 U2 B2 
159. 39.54 Rw' Fw U' Uw' B R2 Uw F' Uw2 D2 Fw R2 L' Fw2 B2 U2 Uw2 B' R' D2 L2 Fw Uw' F D' Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 Fw Rw2 B R Fw2 R' D2 U B' L' Rw 
160. 35.72 Uw' Rw' L Fw' Rw F L2 R' Rw Fw2 B U2 Uw L U2 Fw' Uw F D2 B L2 R2 B R' F2 L D' Rw' U B' D2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 L D' Rw' B2 R 
161. 40.69 Rw B2 F Uw2 F U2 R' Rw' B' U Uw' L D Rw' L R2 Fw2 Rw F' R D B R Rw' Uw' D' F' L2 F U R Uw' U2 D2 F Uw L2 Rw2 R B2 
162. 38.69 R Rw2 B' U' L Rw R' F Rw D2 F2 R L F2 B2 Rw' F' Uw D2 L2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 R2 Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 D' R L' Fw' F' U' Fw2 D 
163. 36.90 B Uw' L F D Uw' R Fw Rw U2 Uw2 L2 Fw' B D' R Fw D2 Fw' L2 Fw' Uw D U L2 Uw R Fw Rw2 R U Fw L' B Fw D L2 Uw R' Rw' 
164. 39.96 L' F' L' U B L' Rw2 U R B L' F' L B Fw D2 Uw U2 Rw2 F' R B' U2 L' Rw R2 Fw2 F' Uw L' Uw2 Rw' L' D R Fw2 Uw' U B2 Fw2 
165. 34.90 U D' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw' F' U' D2 R' Rw2 F Fw' U' L Rw B2 D2 R Rw Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 R' U R2 B2 U2 B' F Uw R2 F' B2 D' Rw' Uw2 L Fw' 
166. 36.46 L' B2 U Fw' R' Rw D' Rw L F2 U' L2 Rw' R Fw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw B2 Rw' F2 R' Rw L2 U R2 B' Uw2 Rw' F D2 F2 D' B D' Uw' 
167. 42.55 D' B' D Rw' D2 Rw B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 L D2 U2 Uw' Rw' U' F2 Fw' L' Uw' B2 R2 Rw U' F U2 B2 R B2 Fw2 U2 L' Fw R L' U2 Fw B' R2 B 
168. 35.47 D2 Uw R' B2 Fw2 L' D2 L2 U' Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 B' U2 Fw2 B D Rw' R2 D Uw' L' Fw B2 Uw' F2 D' L' D2 Rw2 B' R Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 U2 L' 
169. 34.45 B Fw U Rw' R' B2 Fw' U2 L R D' Uw' R Uw U L' Uw' Rw2 U' L' Rw' D' Fw U Rw Uw2 U' D B2 D2 F' U2 Uw L Rw B' F Rw Uw2 F2 
170. 39.28 R' U2 Uw' B R2 D L2 Rw U Uw' L' R2 F Rw2 F2 B' Uw2 B' F2 U2 D' R2 U' F' D' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw D Rw U2 B F L' B2 Rw' F R2 
171. 35.99 B2 R' U Uw' Rw R2 L' Uw U' D Rw2 D' B U' Rw2 L2 Uw2 F2 U R2 Fw Rw L2 Fw B Uw2 D Rw' L' D U B' R2 B' D2 L U B2 Uw' L2 
172. 37.61 F L2 B' L2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw F' D' R F' Rw2 U2 D F' D' Rw U L' U B2 U' D B2 F' U' R2 U' L R' U' B2 R' F Uw2 L' Fw Rw' 
173. 41.08 F2 Uw Fw' Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 B F' R2 D' Rw' D' R2 D2 B' R' Fw2 F' U2 D2 L Uw2 L Fw L' Rw B2 Uw' F' R' U2 R' Rw' U' Fw' L' B' D2 L' 
174. 42.63 L Uw U B2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw F' B' D2 L R' F' D' R L Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw F2 D Uw2 U Fw2 R2 Rw Fw' Uw' B' Rw' U' D' R' L' U' Rw2 B2 F 
175. 37.20 F2 Fw' U2 B R2 U2 Fw B2 F2 R F' Rw' D' Rw B L' R2 Fw D R L2 D U F Uw2 R' D' Uw' F2 Rw' U2 Fw2 R L' Uw' L D U B2 Rw2 
176. 40.82 B' R' U2 F L2 R2 D2 R' D L D U Uw2 L U' F' Rw R Uw' B R2 B' Uw D' U' L F2 Fw2 Rw L' F2 L' Uw' U2 D' F2 D U Uw R2 
177. 37.36 Uw2 F U' F' R Rw2 B' R' D B2 R' Rw' Fw' Rw R B' L R' U2 D' L' F R' Uw2 F' Uw2 R' D Uw2 B Fw2 R Fw' L' R Rw Uw' F B' L' 
178. 40.17 B' L U D' R2 D F' Uw2 D2 Rw Uw' B2 R' D F Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 F2 L' U' F L2 D2 Fw2 U2 F L2 Fw2 L' F Fw D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw 
179. 38.68 U2 L' B' R2 Uw' Rw D2 U2 Fw R2 F U' F Rw' F2 D2 U R D R' D' U Uw R Uw2 D' B2 D' F' Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 F Rw2 U Rw' R' D2 B2 
180. 41.37 Fw' Uw D Rw R2 D' B L R2 Fw2 B U' Rw2 U Fw L' Uw2 F Fw D Rw B Fw R U2 Fw' Uw L2 D F' Rw' R2 L F R Rw' U' F D R2 
181. 39.40 U2 L Rw D' Rw2 L2 F2 B' Uw' U Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' D Fw2 B2 D F B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw D2 B' R Uw L2 F2 B' Rw2 F2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw F2 Fw L2 F2 
182. 38.26 Rw Uw' R2 Fw2 F Uw U2 L' Rw D2 Rw Fw D' Fw' Rw' R' F R2 B Uw Fw R F' U2 R' Fw B2 D F' R Fw2 L Fw' Rw2 B L U Uw R2 Rw' 
183. 36.62 F Uw2 F Fw L D2 B L B F2 Rw' F2 L U2 B2 Rw' F' R2 Rw D2 Uw Rw2 R2 L Fw2 B Rw' D R2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' F2 B' D R2 Uw D2 F' D' 
184. 38.42 U2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' R' Uw' D' Fw Rw' Fw2 B Uw' R' L U2 Rw' L R U' R2 D2 L2 R U' B' R2 L2 D' R2 F' Uw2 B' R' U F L Fw2 
185. 39.59 D' B' R' L2 B' Rw' F L' F D' R' F2 U2 F' U L U D' Rw2 D' Fw' L' R' Rw U' D' Fw U' B D' R' Fw' R2 Rw D R D F D Uw2 
186. 38.67 R2 Rw' D' R2 L' U' F' Uw' Rw F2 Uw U' B Uw Fw' B L' Uw2 L' R2 B2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B Fw' D' L2 R F' Uw2 B2 Rw' L D2 Fw' R2 L2 Fw 
187. 34.73 U2 Fw2 D Uw2 R B F2 Uw D B2 U2 Uw' L F2 Fw2 R D' B F' L2 D2 Uw' Rw L2 R2 B Fw' Rw' R D' B' L' Uw2 U2 L' Uw Fw L' Fw2 L 
188. 39.83 B' F' U2 Rw U' R' Fw' F' U2 Fw2 L2 R' B' L' B2 F' L' F2 Rw' R D' L2 B2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw' D B2 U' D Fw F D' Rw2 Fw Uw' L' U' Uw 
189. 37.53 Fw2 R B2 L2 R D' Fw2 L' R2 Fw Rw2 B Fw' U Fw2 Rw2 L' D F Fw' L' Uw2 R2 L B' D Rw2 U Fw2 R2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw B2 L2 R F' Fw2 Uw2 
190. 41.97 D' F2 D2 R F U F' U2 F Fw D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D2 F' Rw D Uw' Rw' F L' Rw B2 U' Fw2 U2 Uw' F' R B Rw2 D' U F2 L D2 L' F 
191. 39.83 Uw2 Fw' R D F R Uw2 Rw Uw2 R' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' D F R B Rw F' Fw B D' Rw' L' F Fw Uw Rw' Fw2 F2 L' F U2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 
192. 43.24 B' Fw' D Rw Fw D Rw' D' Uw2 U B Fw Rw U F' Fw' L' Uw F R L2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 U Uw' Rw2 U D' Rw2 D' F' R' F2 R' Uw' U L' B' 
193. 37.27 Rw2 R F' D Uw U R2 Rw D' B' L2 Rw' U D B2 D B Rw2 R2 Uw' F U R Rw' B' U2 D2 B' F2 Rw' R2 L' Fw' D2 B2 F R2 Uw' Fw' D' 
194. 36.10 Rw' D2 Uw' B2 L' Rw' B' Fw Rw R2 U2 B' F U2 B2 R B2 D' U2 L Rw B2 Uw U B' Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' U' B Rw' U D2 Fw B2 F U' Rw L2 
195. 40.07 B2 U' L R2 Rw2 D2 B D Uw Fw' L2 F2 Fw2 L' Fw B' U' Uw' F' Fw U2 Rw' B D' U' F Fw2 Uw2 B R' L2 U L2 B' L2 F' R' B' Fw2 U 
196. 39.20 L' D2 Uw R2 Uw2 F' R2 D F2 B L2 R' B' Fw2 R2 U Fw2 Uw Fw F2 U Fw2 U' Uw' L' Uw' B' R2 F2 B' U' Rw B Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 L Fw U 
197. 42.62 L' D' R U L' D L D2 R2 D R2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw' D' L2 B2 U Uw' F L Uw' R2 U' B2 Rw2 L Uw Rw' F R' Fw Uw2 Fw' R2 D' Rw2 B' D' 
198. 33.71 F2 R' L B2 U' Fw R2 U Rw' L D' Rw R2 L2 D' B R' L D B2 D U2 B L Uw Rw' R' F2 Fw B Rw2 Uw' Fw D' L' Fw R B2 R2 Fw' 
199. 34.82 L F2 Rw' D2 F B2 R' Rw2 Fw' L' F D Fw D2 F Rw U2 R' F2 B Fw' Uw' F2 Fw Uw' D Rw' R' Fw U Fw R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw R' 
200. 37.63 B2 Fw2 U2 D2 F2 L R B2 D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Fw L Uw2 R2 B' U' B2 D2 B Uw2 B2 R Fw2 L' R' Rw2 B F2 Rw2 L' U B Uw' U2 R2 D2 L 
201. 39.33 L Rw2 R U F' R' Fw L2 D Fw' Rw R2 F' Uw B L' F' R2 Uw B R L F Rw2 R L2 Fw L B D' U Uw R' Uw Fw B' L' Rw R2 Fw' 
202. 38.82 Uw' F R B2 U' Fw' Uw' B F' R' D2 Rw2 L D2 R Rw B2 R' B2 R2 Uw Fw L D' B' D' U F2 U2 D L2 Fw B' R F' L' F' L2 Fw2 D2 
203. 35.37 F' U' Rw' Uw L' Uw Rw F2 Rw' B L R' Uw2 B' Fw2 L F' D2 B Rw D Uw2 U B U R' Fw2 D Uw F2 D2 U Uw' B U B2 F' Rw' U L2 
204. 36.36 Fw' B2 D' Uw2 F' Fw' R F2 R' Uw' F2 U R2 L' Uw2 R' Rw' F2 R2 Rw' F R' Fw D' Rw2 R F2 Rw' D' R Rw L B2 R' Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw2 L2 
205. 39.90 Fw2 U2 F R2 U' Uw' Fw F Uw' Rw U Rw U' F' Uw' D' R' L B Rw2 B' Uw2 B' F L2 R Fw Rw Uw F' L F Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 L' Fw2 F' Rw' 
206. 35.81 B2 Fw Rw2 L Uw' F' R2 Rw2 L' F B' Fw U B' U' Uw2 R' Rw2 F Rw B2 Uw B Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw B' D' Fw2 L B' L' Fw U D2 B' F2 
207. 35.98 F2 B' Uw U Rw' B F' Uw2 U' F' Uw2 Fw B L D' Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 L B2 R' Uw L2 F2 Uw' F' U R2 U' L Fw2 R D B' L2 D' Rw2 F Uw2 
208. 40.47 B2 Uw Fw R' D' Rw' F' L2 Rw R' U D2 R' Fw L Rw' U' B' Uw2 B' U' R Uw2 Fw' U Fw' F' U2 D2 L' D' B' R U B R2 B R Rw2 L' 
209. 43.30 Rw Uw' U' D Rw' L' R Uw2 Rw' D R F' L' B D Uw2 U' L U D2 Rw2 B' Rw F' Fw2 R' D2 Uw F U2 F2 D2 Uw' B' U' B' D' L2 F U2 
210. 39.43 Uw' D2 B D2 Rw F2 Uw2 Rw' F' U Rw2 R' Uw' L' R B' Rw2 Fw' F' L' Uw D U' F2 Fw2 D' B' D' U F' D' B2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw L' U' Rw' U2 
211. 38.26 F B L Fw' D2 Rw' L2 Uw B2 R' Uw F' R2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' U B' Uw2 Fw R2 U Rw' Fw U2 F2 U L F' U Uw2 F' B2 L' F Uw' Fw2 R 
212. 41.73 Rw' U2 B' R' L F2 Uw' D U' F2 Rw' B F2 Uw2 D L R' D Rw' U2 Rw2 L U F' B2 Uw' F L' Rw' D2 B2 U2 B' Uw L2 F Fw' U2 Rw B' 
213. 38.78 U Rw F2 B' Fw Rw' L2 Uw Fw' R2 F' Fw2 D B' Uw2 R U' R L' Fw Rw2 R' Uw' L' B Rw D2 U' B' R2 Fw Uw' B2 R' B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' R2 
214. 39.77 B L' B2 U2 B F' Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 F' B Uw2 Rw' R2 L F2 B U Fw F2 L R' Rw' D Uw2 L' Fw B' U Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw F Fw Uw B2 
215. 37.78 Rw2 R2 U F Uw' B U2 D2 B U' Fw L' R Rw' D2 Uw Fw Rw' Uw U' Rw Fw' F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 Rw D U2 Fw R Uw2 Rw Fw' F U Uw' 
216. 40.37 D' L2 Fw Uw L Uw' Rw D Uw' L2 B' Fw L' D' F2 Uw' R' D' Fw U' D' L Uw2 U2 F Fw2 D2 L U2 L2 Rw2 F D' Fw' B' Uw Fw2 U' Uw' R2 
217. 38.80 Rw' Fw D2 L' Fw' R2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B R B2 L2 B D F2 U Fw2 U B' R2 L2 Rw B F2 Rw2 U' Fw L U D' R B' Fw' Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 U Fw2 
218. 38.09 L2 Rw D2 Uw U' B2 L' B' D' F R' B' Fw2 R L2 Uw Fw B Uw' B' R' F2 Fw' B2 R Uw' R Uw' L2 U2 F Uw' D B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' B2 U2 F' 
219. 35.53 U' D2 F' Fw L F' D B' Uw' U F R Uw' R Fw' R2 F' B Uw F' Uw' Rw2 D' U' B2 R B2 Fw' L' Rw B2 L2 F Rw' B U B D' Rw F2 
220. 38.92 Uw U2 R' Rw' F U R' U' D' Fw' Rw F2 R2 B' Fw U' L2 U' Uw D' F2 Uw B2 L U' Fw R Rw U2 F' D2 B' Uw R2 D Uw' F2 U F2 Fw' 
221. 35.25 R D' Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 Rw Uw Rw D2 L R2 U2 F2 Fw' D2 L2 D2 Fw' L Uw2 D2 Rw' L D R2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 D F' R B2 Fw' L' Fw2 B Rw D2 
222. 43.65 U2 Rw' B F R' Fw L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F' U' Fw L U' F Fw2 Uw' L' R2 Fw' Rw D' B2 Fw' R U Rw' B2 Uw F2 Fw2 Rw2 U L' Uw2 B' 
223. 38.24 Uw D U B2 U2 B F' Rw2 L' R' F' Fw2 B2 L U Rw2 D2 Uw' U R2 F2 R L B2 Rw' U Rw2 F R Rw Fw2 Rw2 U2 R U R2 L' F' B2 U2 
224. 34.70 D' Fw B2 Rw' Fw' U' L2 B' R2 L Fw2 R Rw' U' Fw D2 Rw2 R2 Fw L U' D2 R' Uw2 B2 L2 D' Fw2 L' Fw' L2 R' Rw Fw2 B2 R2 Rw' F' Uw2 F 
225. 37.94 Fw2 U' R D2 Rw D' L' R' U' F' D' F Uw' F' R F D2 F2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R' Fw F' R' Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw F' U R L2 U Fw' B2 L2 F' 
226. 37.16 D' R D2 Rw' R2 L2 F2 B Fw D R2 L Fw2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 B L R F2 Uw2 F2 D F' D Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D R U B L U Rw F L2 Uw 
227. 37.81 Uw2 F' R' U2 L' Rw D Rw' R2 B Fw2 D2 Rw' L2 Uw2 B' R U Fw' F2 Uw R' B F' Rw U2 Uw' B' R' Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 L' B2 L' D U F' Uw' 
228. 36.17 R' D' U2 Fw2 Uw L F2 R Uw Fw' Rw B Uw D2 U' Rw B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L R F' L' Fw2 F2 D' Uw' Fw' D U' F U R' D2 Rw' D F2 D2 R' 
229. 38.55 Uw U2 B D' U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 Fw' L2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw U D L2 R' B2 Uw' Rw' Uw' B R F2 Uw2 Fw' B L R' D L2 B R' F B' R2 Uw' 
230. 38.19 U' D2 L Fw2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F' Uw2 Fw U2 Uw2 F2 R' F2 Rw2 D B2 Rw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 R2 F Uw' U2 F2 Fw2 Uw F2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U' 
231. 41.49 U B L R' F2 R' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw' B2 R Fw' F2 L2 R F R2 U' B' F U Fw' B' Rw' F2 R Uw2 U' B Rw D' B F2 Fw Uw' B2 Rw B R 
232. 39.45 R' F Uw R D' L2 Rw U F D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' B' R Fw Uw D2 L' B Uw2 Rw2 B R' D' B' Uw2 Rw' R L Uw2 L2 R Rw' F Fw2 D' Fw2 U 
233. 37.80 F L D2 Fw U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D F2 L2 R' U' Uw2 Rw2 F' R F Fw' B R' Uw' F' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw F' L F' Rw' Uw Fw Rw L Fw2 U2 F2 Fw 
234. 37.75 U' F Rw' D U R Rw' Uw' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 L2 Fw Rw B F2 L2 Uw B2 Rw' F2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R' Uw F2 L U2 F2 Fw2 Rw' F' 
235. 34.37 Fw' L2 D' Uw' L2 D' R2 F' Rw B' Rw2 R2 F2 B' Uw2 U L Rw2 Uw' D' R2 L Fw2 Rw D' B' L Fw2 Rw F Rw F' R2 U' Uw' L' F2 B' Rw2 Fw 
236. 38.15 Fw Uw2 L' R D' Uw U' B2 L2 R F2 Fw' B U2 D' Rw' Uw Rw L D R L' Fw' R' B2 Uw2 R2 U R Rw' Fw D Uw2 U' F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U' R' 
237. 32.77 B D L2 B2 Fw D2 Rw' D R2 F Uw2 U2 D' B' U' Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw L' Fw L2 D F2 Uw2 F L2 F2 Rw2 U Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw U' Fw U L2 Uw2 D' 
238. 35.81 D B' Fw' U2 L' B Fw L2 D2 Uw2 R B Rw2 B2 Uw Fw U2 F2 B' D L' U2 B2 U' F2 B Fw Rw' R2 Uw U2 Rw Fw Rw L D U B2 Rw2 Fw2 
239. 35.41 F' Fw U' F D' Fw D2 F L U Fw2 R Fw Uw F2 U2 Rw' L2 D U' Uw2 L2 Rw D' Rw' R B R' U' B2 L' U2 Fw2 D F2 D' B' L' U2 Fw2 
240. 35.42 L U' Rw2 D' F' Fw Uw' D' R U L' B' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 L2 U F D F' L D2 B2 R2 Fw B R2 Uw R Uw' R' U' Uw' Fw D' B' R' U2 L' 
241. 39.73 Rw D' L' Fw U2 L' U' F' D' Fw2 R2 F U R' L' F2 R2 Fw D2 Fw' Rw Fw F' B' D2 Rw' B2 Fw2 U' Uw' F2 B' U' Rw' F' Uw U L' U2 L' 
242. 41.13 L Uw' U2 F' R' F2 U2 B L Uw B' Uw' F B Rw D U' B2 R' L2 D' B R' Uw U' Rw2 D2 B2 R Rw2 B D L2 F L2 R F2 Fw L' Uw' 
243. 39.72 Rw2 U2 Fw L' U B' F L' U' Uw' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw' D' Uw' F B2 R2 Uw L R' Fw D' F2 B R2 L F' D U2 F' L B F Uw2 R Rw B2 
244. 39.77 Rw2 Fw U F2 R Rw' D Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' Fw2 F2 U F' Fw2 Uw2 B' D' L2 R' Fw2 Rw' D' R' F2 L2 Uw Rw U' Rw2 B2 U2 R' U' B F' Rw' B R' 
245. 40.87 Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw' B L2 Uw F' D' R' Rw' B U D' B' L U Rw' R2 D' F' U Rw' Uw2 F R2 U2 D2 Fw' R' Uw D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw2 L' B2 
246. 39.69 D2 Uw2 U F Rw Fw D2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 D Rw2 U2 F R' Uw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw R Fw' D2 L' D2 Uw2 B' Rw F2 U' Uw L F' D Uw L Rw U Rw' 
247. 39.87 F2 Rw L' U2 B2 D' Rw' Uw D B L Fw F D2 Rw' L2 D' B' Rw' U D2 B2 L' Fw F2 L U' Rw F B U' Rw U' Rw B2 D2 U2 Uw' B' L 
248. 34.48 U' R' L2 U2 Rw2 U L2 R2 D' Fw' L Rw2 B F R' L' Fw' Rw' L' F2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L R U' B Fw R' B2 Uw2 B' Uw U2 R2 Uw' U F' Rw B 
249. 41.53 Fw L' F' Rw Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' R2 B Rw' U D2 F' Fw B Uw Fw Uw Rw' R' F2 Fw U2 F' Uw' Fw U2 Fw Rw L' R D' U' B2 R2 Fw L' Fw' U 
250. 36.30 D' B2 U2 L' F2 L' Fw2 B D' F2 R Rw' B D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L' Rw U' B Fw' L2 R Fw' U B Fw2 Uw Rw' D Rw' Fw B' L' U' Fw Uw L2 D 
251. 35.97 F B Fw L' U2 F2 L D2 F2 L Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B' D' L Rw Fw2 D L R Fw' R2 Fw' U' F Fw2 L2 R' Rw B' Fw D2 R' Rw Fw D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' 
252. 38.49 F2 L' R D R' L Uw' B U' Fw B L2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' L F2 Uw' Fw F' R2 D' Fw' F U2 L' U D Rw2 F L Uw' F R2 D2 U2 
253. 37.67 Uw2 Rw' F' Rw2 U2 R' B2 D B' Rw2 R' U Fw U' L2 F2 U2 D' Rw' R F' Rw U' Uw' F Fw2 L' R' Rw Fw2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw' Fw' R2 Rw' 
254. 41.38 Fw Rw B2 D' B2 F Rw2 B' U2 Rw L' Uw R' F' L Fw2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 R2 Fw2 F2 B L2 Uw' B' U B' Rw' B' Uw' Rw U' B2 U B2 U' Fw2 
255. 36.57 B2 Rw2 R' D Fw2 R Fw' R Rw Uw2 R' U2 Rw' Fw L' R2 U' F B D' R Rw2 Uw' F2 L Rw2 B2 F' L D' R Rw F D2 F' D Fw R Uw' Fw 
256. 43.34 L D2 R' Rw' L' D Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B R2 L D L' Fw' D B F2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 D' R' U2 Rw' D Rw' B2 U' Fw' L2 B2 U D L2 Rw2 
257. 37.96 Fw F2 D R F' B2 U' Uw F' D2 R B' U F2 R F' Fw' Rw U2 B' Uw' F D Uw' B' Uw' R' Uw2 F' B Rw U2 Rw U2 L U F' Fw2 B2 L2 
258. 37.84 B2 Rw2 L2 F' Fw2 Rw' D Rw2 R2 L D' L2 Fw2 U' D R' Rw2 U' R B2 D2 Fw2 F' Uw' R' Fw2 L' B Rw' L F B2 U R B Uw2 R Uw D U' 
259. 35.15 R' Uw' L Uw2 F' Fw' D F' L2 U' F Uw F L R2 U Fw2 U2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R' Uw U2 Fw Uw' L2 Uw' L Fw2 Uw R2 D' Uw L' B2 F2 L 
260. 39.81 Fw R' Rw Uw D' B' F U R2 F Uw2 B' Fw' L B U2 Fw' Uw' F L2 D Fw2 L' D' B' D2 Rw2 U B' D2 Rw Fw' F2 D2 F Rw2 Fw2 D' L' Fw' 
261. 44.33 Fw2 R' Rw L2 D' Fw' L B U R D' F Rw' F' Uw' Fw B' F L' Uw2 L' R Rw' F2 Uw2 L F' L' Uw U F L F2 L2 Fw F Uw Rw2 L' R2 
262. 34.60 D2 F' L U2 D' Uw2 Fw U L' F2 L' Rw' D2 F2 B D Rw' B Rw B' U' B' L2 D2 F B R F D' R2 Fw' L F' Fw Rw L2 R' F Fw' L2 
263. 42.93 L' R2 B2 U R D2 U R' U' Rw' U' Fw B R' F' R2 Fw' U' Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 F R' Rw Fw L' R F B2 L2 U' Uw Rw L B2 F L' R2 Uw 
264. 38.03 B Uw' L B' Uw2 Fw B' R' B2 U Rw Uw F' Uw L' Rw2 D Uw' R2 L' Fw2 U R D' R2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw D R' U' Uw2 Rw' Uw U' Fw F2 U' B2 
265. 38.63 D' U R Rw' Uw F Uw' D' Rw R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' Rw2 L2 B F2 Fw Uw' Fw' U Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D' U L' Uw B2 Rw' F' D2 
266. 37.47 L' Rw2 Fw2 U D Uw B2 U2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U Uw' R' D Uw' R2 L2 Uw' Fw2 U2 F B2 D' Uw2 Fw D2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 Rw D2 Rw' U L' Uw D2 L' 
267. 36.75 B Uw B D2 Fw R B' R Rw Fw2 Rw B Fw2 F' D' R B Fw' U' L Uw2 D' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' R Rw2 Fw R' Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 
268. 37.28 D2 Rw' L2 Uw2 R' Fw L' F2 Uw L2 Fw Rw2 D2 U Uw' R' D2 L' U L' F' R' L' Uw2 L2 D2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 F R B Fw' L2 D B' F' Rw Uw F 
269. 38.66 U2 D' L2 D2 U B2 Rw2 Fw' R Fw F2 R D' Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Rw D U F D Uw' L2 R' Rw2 F2 U L' Fw2 R F' U2 L' Rw Uw2 U Fw2 R2 Uw' 
270. 33.03 Fw' Rw' U2 Fw' L D' B' U' Rw' B Uw R Fw' R' L Rw2 Fw Uw2 B2 D2 B Fw R' Rw Uw2 R2 B F L' U Fw' L2 U2 F' L' R Rw' D Fw U' 
271. 37.48 Fw D' B' U L2 D B' U' Fw' R' F2 L2 Uw2 F2 B Fw' R2 D' Uw2 U B' D2 F2 U B2 Uw U L F2 Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' D Rw' L' F2 
272. 42.72 U' Fw' Uw R2 B' Fw R2 Rw' U Fw' F2 Rw D' R2 B Rw2 Uw' U Rw2 F' Uw U' R D' B2 D' L' R U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 Fw2 L' B L' U' 
273. 34.35 Uw' Fw' R2 L2 F Fw' Uw2 R' L2 B2 Fw' F2 U L2 Fw Rw' B2 L B' U2 Rw' R U L' D2 Fw2 R F Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 L2 B2 L2 Rw R' F2 Uw2 F 
274. 35.52 F Rw2 Uw F Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw' Uw' Rw D F D F' R B F' U2 L2 B Uw2 U F' U2 D2 B2 R' B D2 Uw' U' R D Uw' B2 R' U' Uw2 Rw B' 
275. 36.71 R F D2 L2 B' L' F2 B Fw L' Rw' D' Fw2 D2 Rw' R2 U L F Fw' B L' Rw Fw2 F' R Fw B Uw' D' B D2 Rw L Uw' Rw U2 L2 R2 Uw2 
276. 38.46 B F2 Rw D' Uw' R U Fw L2 F2 R' Rw F2 Rw F Fw' B2 Uw' Fw' B Uw' Rw' Fw' R B D Uw F' Rw2 F' B Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D F2 R' Fw' 
277. 39.26 U F' Uw' D' B' Rw U' Fw2 F L' D' B R' Uw Rw2 R' Fw U2 F R' F2 D2 F' D' B2 U L' U D' B2 R2 F R' B2 U Uw D B' F' U' 
278. 37.86 F2 B2 U R' B2 U' Rw2 Uw D' R Fw2 D' U' L' F Fw' U' Uw2 B Fw D2 Uw B2 F' Fw' Uw D2 F2 B Rw' D' R' U' B' F' U' F2 Fw2 U2 B 
279. 38.75 B' Fw Uw' U' D2 Rw Fw' U R' Fw2 D Rw F' Rw' L Uw L R Rw2 Uw' F2 Fw' B' Uw2 B2 R Rw2 L' B2 F2 Rw Uw2 F U' R L2 Rw B2 D R' 
280. 36.76 R2 F2 Uw L2 D' B2 F' R L F' L U' Fw2 Uw2 R' B F' Uw2 Rw' F L F D' B R' Rw Fw' D' R' L2 Fw L' R2 B Fw Uw' D' Rw2 D Fw2 
281. 40.39 R Fw' U F Rw2 L2 R F R2 Rw U2 L Uw' F L2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 D Fw' U F' B2 R' B2 Fw' D2 F' Rw U' F' R2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw 
282. 37.59 Uw U Rw' U F U' F2 D Rw' Uw' D2 R U Rw2 R' U F2 Uw2 Fw' U2 B D2 R2 D2 R' Uw' D U2 Fw U' F2 D2 R B U Rw2 B Rw2 U' L' 
283. 43.03 D' F' Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 F' R D2 R' D2 U' Rw2 B L' Rw D Rw2 R L' Fw2 D2 Rw F' B2 L2 B2 Rw Uw' L F' L R2 U Rw F' Rw B' Uw2 
284. 39.52 L' Fw2 Uw U2 F' Rw D R' Uw Rw2 D Uw' Fw U F Uw2 F' Fw' R D2 Fw Uw D U L2 F' Uw2 B Uw F L2 R B' D2 Fw' Rw R2 D Fw' D 
285. 37.92 B U' B Uw' U2 D2 R' Fw U Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw' R Uw2 Rw R' L' D2 L U Fw2 Rw F' Uw Rw' D2 B' R' Rw L' Uw' U' Rw B U2 F Rw Fw 
286. 38.85 R2 D Uw' F' L' U' Fw2 R2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw B' Rw D U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw U' Fw R F Rw2 Fw' B Uw' D R2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' F R F L2 
287. 37.91 Uw2 L U' R D' Rw2 F' Uw' B' F2 R2 L F' U D' F' R2 Fw L D' L2 Uw' Fw D2 R2 L' F' L' Fw' D U2 Rw2 U2 D Rw' F2 D Uw' U Fw2 
288. 36.50 F2 L2 R' U2 Uw F2 B Rw' B' F' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw R B2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 U Fw' L Uw2 B2 D' F2 B' L' U' Uw2 R Rw2 U2 Uw2 L B2 R2 
289. 43.44 F' Fw Uw2 U2 L2 D' R2 Fw U' D' Uw F2 Uw2 R2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' B U2 B D2 Rw B2 Rw' F' Rw2 Uw R' Rw2 L D L2 B' U2 
290. 40.54 U Uw Rw2 Fw' U' D' L2 Uw D' U L' R Fw' D U B' Rw' Fw2 L Fw R' Fw R' D B' Rw2 Fw' D L B F2 U L' R' Rw' Uw Rw2 R' U Uw2 
291. 35.97 F Uw' D B2 Uw F' D' Fw F B2 U2 L U' Fw B' R' Uw Rw F Uw2 L Uw2 F U' B' Fw Uw F' Uw' R2 F2 R2 Rw Fw' B' F2 L2 U2 R B' 
292. 41.61 U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Rw D U L2 F' Rw' Fw2 L' D2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F Fw' Uw L' R U2 Fw2 R2 Fw' L' Uw' B' U2 B' U2 Uw2 D R L' B Fw R' 
293. 41.43 R Fw U' Fw2 L2 D Rw Fw2 B Uw B Fw' Rw B2 R2 F L2 U2 R B' Uw' U Rw' Fw2 B2 F U2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 B' D Rw' Uw L2 R U' D2 R 
294. 36.75 U' Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 R L' D' Uw' F2 Uw' U2 Rw D' F2 B2 Uw' R F L' D2 R Rw' U' B' D L2 F Rw U' F2 R2 F U Uw' L' Rw2 Fw F2 Rw2 
295. 41.69 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 D Rw' D2 Fw' F' Uw' R2 L2 Fw B D' U' Uw L U L' D Rw F L2 U2 Uw' B R B U R Rw F2 D' F' R2 D B2 Fw' F' 
296. 37.80 F2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 B' L U R' B2 F2 U2 Uw' L R2 Fw Rw' U' Fw' U F D2 Uw2 L' D U2 F R B' R' U2 Fw Uw2 D Fw' 
297. 37.95 Rw2 R' L U2 D' B' U' F' Rw L' F' Fw' L2 U' Fw2 D B Rw F' Uw U F' U2 Uw' L Fw F' L2 Rw U2 D2 R' Fw L' U2 Rw' D' F Fw' U2 
298. 42.73 U2 D' R2 U2 Fw R' B R Fw2 U L2 Uw D Rw Fw2 Rw2 B D Fw' U F R L2 Rw Fw2 F2 U D' Fw2 D F2 B U' R' U2 B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 
299. 39.85 U Fw B2 R' Rw F Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 R' L Rw' B D R2 Uw2 F' D2 U2 Fw F U2 Uw2 R L' F' L' U2 R2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw2 B D' R U L' Rw 
300. 38.55 Uw2 Rw B2 U D2 R2 L2 F Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw U R' L2 Uw D2 B L Rw2 F' R U L' R' Fw Rw Uw Fw U R2 L2 B Rw' B' R' U F' D2 Uw' 
301. 36.74 R D Uw2 B2 U' B' Fw' Uw' U' L2 Uw D F Fw R' Fw Rw B U' F B Rw2 U' D Rw' R2 B2 Rw D F' U D R2 Uw F2 D Uw F' Uw B2 
302. 39.95 Uw Fw F2 R Uw' F' Fw2 D' Uw R2 U' L Fw' D2 F' B2 Fw Rw' U' F R2 U' Fw L' D2 U' Uw B' Rw Uw' U2 Fw Uw F2 Fw B' U' L' F Fw2 
303. 36.98 D Fw' U2 Uw2 R' F' Rw B2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 R Fw' F Uw' F2 Fw B' L Fw Uw F2 D2 R2 B' R' B D2 Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 L' D' F2 Fw R F' Uw2 
304. 39.84 Fw2 D2 L' D' R' L F' R Fw' R' U' L' R' Fw2 R D' U' L' U' Rw' D2 L B R2 Fw F2 Uw' U' L2 U2 Fw L2 Uw2 L' D2 U B L2 U' Rw2 
305. 48.62 L' U Uw2 B2 R2 U' Rw' Uw L Rw2 U R Uw' Rw2 D' Fw U F R2 Fw2 F D' Fw U' D2 Rw' D F' Rw2 Fw R' U' Fw2 U L2 Fw2 F' R' F2 D 
306. 39.51 Rw' D' Fw U2 L2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw B2 L' B' R' U' F Uw' F' L Uw' B' L B' R' U2 L' U2 D' Fw' F' U' B2 Uw2 Fw' B F2 U' D Fw Rw F 
307. 39.15 U Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' F Rw L' F' R' D F' R' Uw Rw2 R B U F U2 R Rw' Fw U2 F' Uw2 U' R B' R' B Rw2 L' Fw R' U2 L2 U F Fw' 
308. 35.48 U' R F2 Fw' U' F Uw' L F U' Fw D' Rw' Uw' Fw R D' Rw Uw L' F' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' L' F2 U2 L Fw' D2 Rw U2 B' U L U' L R2 
309. 34.66 Uw' F' Fw U' D2 Rw' L2 B2 L' F' B' Fw2 R L Rw' F B R Fw B2 Uw2 Rw F2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D F B2 Uw R' D2 Uw B F L' Fw2 L' 
310. 44.49 D2 R2 U' L R F Rw Uw F U Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw R Uw Fw2 F' Rw D' Fw2 B' U' D Uw' B' D2 Rw2 U R U2 Fw2 L D' B R' U2 R2 D' Fw 
311. 43.47 U F' Fw' L2 Uw Fw' D' Fw R' D' B' U' Uw2 L Fw2 R' Fw' L2 Uw' Rw' B Rw2 B' U Rw D' F Rw B2 R Fw' R2 B Uw2 U' R2 Rw D' U B 
312. 39.66 Uw2 L2 R2 D' Rw Uw' F U' R Fw' B L D F' Fw Uw L F Uw Rw Uw2 B' Fw' F R2 Uw Rw' U Uw2 Rw' B F Fw D2 Uw' L D2 Fw2 Rw L 
313. 35.80 F D2 F' U R2 B' U' B2 Uw' U F D Fw' B L2 R' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' Rw D2 B' Uw' Rw B L' D' Rw2 D U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 U' Fw2 
314. 38.64 R2 L2 Uw' F L D' Rw2 F2 R Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw' F' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 U F U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 R F Uw' U2 L U2 B' D2 Fw' R' 
315. 35.50 B L U Uw L' F D' U' R Rw Uw' L F' D Rw' U Rw Uw2 R' L2 U Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 U' D' Uw Rw Uw U' Fw D' U2 R B U F' D2 R 
316. 41.66 R' B Rw' F2 R2 F R Uw' F Rw' L' U2 Uw B Uw L' Uw2 B2 L' Uw' B R2 F B2 Rw2 L B Fw2 Rw' U2 L' B' L D' B F' Fw R2 Rw2 F 
317. 41.28 L B' D' Fw2 B2 U' Fw' F' B Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 D Fw' D B L' Fw' Uw' D B2 D' U' R L2 Fw D B2 U Uw' Rw' L Uw' Fw2 Rw U' Uw' B Rw' 
318. 42.75 Fw D2 U' R U2 B' F2 Fw' L' F R B R Uw L B2 F2 D2 Uw L' D' Fw2 F D F2 Fw D2 U2 Uw B' D' L' U' Uw' F2 Fw' B' L F2 Fw' 
319. 35.88 F Fw2 Rw R2 Fw' F2 L2 R Uw2 L' U2 L2 F' B' Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw F Rw2 B2 Rw' L Fw' F2 Uw B' Rw2 L2 F' Uw2 U D2 R' B Rw2 Uw B' Uw2 Fw2 
320. 42.45 B' L' F' B R' L2 Fw B2 F R F' Rw Fw' L' U' Rw' Uw R' B2 Uw2 R' Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 B Uw L U' Uw2 R U2 Fw2 F' Rw' U Uw L' D' Rw 
321. 40.79 Rw' U' L' F' Uw2 L2 B' R Fw' D2 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 U D' R' F' L Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw B Rw B' D R' B2 R Rw' D2 Uw R U Fw D L 
322. 40.27 U2 Fw2 L D Rw2 L' Fw2 B' L' Fw R B' F' R' F Uw' Fw2 L2 U Fw2 L' D' Fw' Uw' Rw' F' D2 B F2 Fw' R L' Fw U' Fw2 F2 U' D L D2 
323. 39.81 Rw D Uw Rw' Uw B' L2 R' Rw2 U' Uw F' U' Rw Uw' B L' Uw' R2 U2 L D2 U L2 B' R' D' U' L2 R2 Fw F Rw2 R2 F' B' Fw' R B L2 
324. 40.59 Rw2 B2 D Uw' U' R' F Rw Uw F U' Rw2 R' U D' R' U' F Fw' Rw2 U Rw' L Fw2 Uw L B Fw' D Fw B D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' R F U B2 Fw 
325. 37.77 Uw2 L Uw2 B' D R2 Fw' D' B2 Uw2 D L' F2 R F Fw Uw Rw2 L Uw2 R2 L' Uw' F2 Fw2 B2 L2 F Rw2 R' F2 D Rw2 L' B Fw2 D' B' R Uw' 
326. 37.19 F L Rw' U' Rw D' Fw' R' U' F' D' Fw R' F U D2 Fw' R Uw2 B Rw' R' L' B Rw' L2 R' B F2 Uw Fw2 B' D R' L Fw' B L2 F B 
327. 39.45 B F' D2 U' Uw2 F' D L2 Fw' B R2 L U2 F' U Uw' Fw F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 Rw R' F2 D2 F' U' Rw B Rw D F2 R2 D Fw2 Rw D' U 
328. 39.74 B2 D2 R' U2 L B2 Rw Fw' R Uw2 D2 R F Rw' D' B2 Uw D U' L2 Fw F' U' F' D' B' U' Rw2 U' Uw' Rw' R2 D U' Rw L' Fw' Rw2 Uw D 
329. 41.30 Fw' R' F' B' Uw U L' Fw' D Fw F Rw R U B2 R' U2 B' U' B F U' Fw D' Fw Uw2 L2 Fw' U' Rw R' D2 Uw' U B D2 Uw2 B' Rw' L2 
330. 40.89 Rw R F' Fw' B Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 Rw2 F2 R F R' F2 D' Uw2 F2 R2 Rw Fw L2 B' L B2 Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw' B' Fw2 F2 L' R2 
331. 36.59 Fw B2 Rw Fw F2 B' D' Fw2 U F R Rw2 U2 B Rw D2 L2 F2 U2 F' B2 Rw F2 Fw' U2 L U' Fw' Rw R' F R2 B' L' Fw R F' B' R' Rw2 
332. 36.33 Uw' R F' Rw U' Fw2 L' D' R' U2 Uw2 D L2 U Rw B F2 Uw2 F' R Uw' B Fw Rw' F D L' D U2 B' F R' L' U' Fw2 F Uw' D' Fw2 L2 
333. 42.58 Fw U2 Rw2 L' B' R2 D2 Rw' U2 L U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw L U2 R Rw' L' Fw2 R F2 Uw2 U Fw' F Rw2 U2 R F2 L' B2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 
334. 31.77 Rw2 B2 L U' Uw2 L2 F' D2 B' Rw2 U Fw' R F' B' D F R' D' L' Rw' F' R Rw2 U' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw' B Fw2 F' Uw B F D' U' Fw B D' 
335. 41.90 D2 Uw' R2 Rw Fw Rw2 R2 F2 Fw L U2 R Uw' L' U Fw2 F B2 R2 Rw' U B' Fw2 R' F' D' B D' F' B' R' U' Fw' F U2 L2 F Fw U' F2 
336. 39.61 B2 Fw2 U' Rw' U D Fw2 D B' D B' Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw B F' Rw2 R2 Fw' F' L' Fw2 Rw' R2 L' F' Fw2 U2 R2 B' D2 Rw D Rw2 B' U' Rw F2 
337. 37.15 U2 F2 D2 Rw' F L D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' U D' B' D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' D' F' Uw' Rw B' Uw' L2 B R2 Uw2 R B2 Fw2 L2 R F2 L' Uw2 B' F 
338. 34.08 B R Uw' U' L2 Rw' R' Fw' R2 L' B2 Rw Uw R' B Uw2 F Uw R Fw2 F Rw' R' Uw2 B' Uw F2 Rw B Uw Fw' D2 Rw Uw D2 B2 Rw R U' B' 
339. 32.75 Uw2 Rw2 U Fw' L2 Uw' B2 F Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L R' D' R F Uw F L2 D2 L2 Rw F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw' F Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw R Uw2 Fw R2 B2 D' L2 
340. 37.90 L Uw U2 L' D' B D' Uw' R2 Uw U2 R F B2 L' F' U2 Fw' D' L2 R' Fw2 R Fw L2 R' B Uw' Rw' F' U D Fw2 U' Uw F' Uw2 R2 Fw' F 
341. 43.22 F Rw2 L' U' R2 L' D2 Rw F' Uw Fw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U2 Uw' B U' Rw L D' B' L2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 B 
342. 35.65 B2 Uw2 B' U Uw2 R2 F2 L2 D' L Uw U B Rw Fw2 B' Uw2 U R' D2 U' R' B' D' F D' Uw2 F' L' D F L2 F Uw D Fw' R2 Rw' L2 F2 
343. 35.60 B2 R2 Uw F' Fw' R' L2 U2 F2 Fw2 Rw U D' L Rw2 U2 D' R' Fw2 U D' Fw2 U Fw2 Rw R' Fw2 B2 F' L' Uw' R' U2 Uw2 B2 D2 Fw F2 Rw' Fw' 
344. 36.27 R' U2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw' R2 D Rw2 Fw2 R2 U R' U L2 U2 Fw B2 Uw2 B U2 Uw2 L R Fw' B Rw B2 Rw R' U' F U R Rw2 F' D R2 Rw2 U 
345. 36.17 L' Rw B2 F' R' D2 L' B' U2 Fw R' D' U Fw R2 Fw B D U2 Uw' Fw2 L2 F2 Rw' Fw B D R' Rw' Fw2 D' Rw L F' B' D' B Rw' Uw2 B 
346. 34.30 B2 F' Rw Fw' D' U' R U' D' Rw' U B2 D R2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R' F' Rw' Uw L2 Fw R' Uw' B Uw2 F2 R' U' R B2 Rw' L' Fw2 F D R2 Uw D' 
347. 35.47 U' Fw' B' U F U2 Rw2 U Uw L' D2 R Rw2 U' Fw F' L U2 B' R2 B U' R' Uw Fw U F R Rw' Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw2 L D B2 Uw' Fw Uw2 
348. 37.57 Rw2 Fw2 L B2 F2 D2 Rw B2 Uw Rw2 R2 L' D Fw' Uw Fw2 F' Uw Rw R2 L D2 L' Fw2 R' L2 Rw' Uw F' U R' Rw2 B D Uw R2 F B U2 D2 
349. 44.80 F2 Rw' R2 B L' R' U' Rw' R' Fw' Uw B2 Uw' B2 L' F' D2 Rw F2 U L' B' Rw' Fw' R U' B2 Fw' Rw Fw D2 Rw2 Fw R2 F Fw' Rw Uw R2 U 
350. 38.72 D F2 B2 R2 U' Fw' F' D2 R' Rw F2 L' F U' Uw2 L' Fw' D' B Fw' U' Rw L' B' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw' D' Rw' B' L2 Rw U2 B' R L D B' 
351. 42.42 Fw L Rw B' L Rw' D U2 F L2 B2 F2 Fw' D' Uw L2 F' Uw F Fw Uw2 Rw R' F' Uw' Fw D2 F' U2 Rw' Uw' B2 Rw2 D Rw2 Fw L' Fw' D Fw' 
352. 36.14 L' R F' Uw2 B2 D R' L2 B R' Rw' B Rw' B' R Fw R' F B U2 Rw2 B' F2 L' Rw' R2 U B Rw' R Fw F L U2 F2 D B Fw' U' Fw2 
353. 40.92 D2 B R2 F Rw L Fw2 U Rw2 B R' Rw2 B2 U2 Uw L2 U2 F' R' F U' Uw F' L' Fw R2 F' Uw L R' Uw' B2 Rw U2 L' U' B' Uw' B U 
354. 37.75 Fw2 L' U2 Rw2 B Fw L2 R F' B' Rw2 Fw' B2 U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B' U' R2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' D Fw2 B' D2 R' F Uw B2 D2 U' Uw2 B2 L2 
355. 40.38 D Rw R' B2 L Uw2 D B2 Fw Rw2 U2 Fw2 B2 L2 U2 Uw' Rw' B2 D' B' L D2 Uw R B2 Fw' Rw2 R' F2 L2 B2 U L' Rw R B2 U2 D' Rw B2 
356. 40.11 U2 L' B D F' D2 Fw D Rw R' Uw U' Fw' F' B L2 Fw F' Uw L B2 R' F Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 Rw B Fw' L2 D B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' U2 Uw' B2 
357. 35.84 Uw' Fw' B2 Rw D Fw' R B2 D' Rw2 U F' L2 F D2 F' D2 B F2 Fw U Fw Rw F2 Fw B2 Uw U' L' R' Uw F2 Fw L Uw' Rw' L' F' Rw' L' 
358. 39.12 B U F' L F' U' R2 U Uw' D' Rw U' B' D2 Uw Fw F' B U L Fw' U R B' Fw Uw2 F L' Fw2 U L U' L2 F' Fw2 Uw' D2 F Rw2 Uw2 
359. 33.65 Uw Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw' U L2 Fw D' Fw2 R L' B' Fw R' Rw B2 L F2 D2 L' Fw2 L' R' F R' Uw2 F2 D L' F R Uw' U' Rw2 F Fw2 U L2 D 
360. 33.92 Uw2 B Fw2 R2 B2 D U2 Rw R' Uw2 D Fw2 B L' F' R' D R U L2 B Fw' R' D Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' D2 R2 Rw' F' Rw R2 B R' B2 L2 U2 L2 
361. 37.77 Uw2 U R' D2 B2 U' Fw' F R D L2 U Uw' D2 R' B R2 D' R Uw Rw L D' L' F2 Fw' D Uw Fw L Rw' Fw B U2 L' U Fw B' U' Rw' 
362. 36.91 Uw U D R B' L2 Fw' U2 D' Uw2 R U' L' B' D2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw F D' L' D Rw' D2 U2 Fw L' Rw' Uw2 F' B2 L' U2 B R' B2 
363. 40.93 D2 Fw' D' R2 U2 D L F' R2 Fw D U L Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' Fw U2 D' B F' D U' F2 Uw2 F' U L2 D' B2 L B R Rw2 U Fw' U' R2 Uw 
364. 41.40 F D' Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' Rw B' Uw F D U Rw' R D B R' F D L R' D L' B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R D' U2 Fw U' L B2 R D' Fw' Uw' R 
365. 38.24 F L2 D' F' B2 Rw B' Uw2 U B2 R' Rw' Uw2 L Fw' L' Uw' R' B Fw' F' U' Uw2 L2 U2 D2 Uw2 Rw' L2 U2 B' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw' U2 L D Fw2 U 
366. 38.82 B' F D2 L U2 D R' L2 Uw2 B' U Uw F' R2 L' D' L Uw' B' Rw U2 D2 L2 Fw R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 U L R U' L2 B D F2 L2 R2 Rw 
367. 41.71 U' D2 F B2 D2 Rw' U2 Uw2 B R2 L B Uw2 U B F' R2 U2 L' Uw L' R2 Fw' R2 U R D U2 L2 R2 F' Fw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' U2 L U2 
368. 41.86 Fw2 D U2 B2 Uw R2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U' R L' Uw R2 B2 L D F U Fw' R' U B2 Uw Rw' Uw B Uw' R2 D2 L2 F' Uw' U' B' U Fw U Uw' Rw 
369. 35.98 R' Uw Fw' D Rw2 Fw' L' R2 B R' Uw' L' Fw U Uw2 R D Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw R' Rw' F2 Fw2 D2 Rw F U2 R2 L2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw' F2 
370. 33.96 L' Uw2 F B' R2 D' R Fw2 F' U B' U L2 R' Uw2 R Fw2 Uw' L' B' R2 Fw Rw L' U D2 F' Fw' U2 B Uw2 L' D2 R2 U2 F' Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 
371. 42.53 F2 Fw' Uw2 B' F U F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Rw2 U' Fw U' F2 L' B2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 U' F' Uw L' D' F' B' U R2 D Uw2 L U' F U Fw2 
372. 40.52 L Rw2 D' Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' D R2 Fw L D B' Rw D' Rw D' Uw R D' R D' Uw' Rw2 B' U Fw2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 U Rw B' L' 
373. 36.69 D Fw F' L2 U B' L' B2 D' R2 U' Rw' B' D F D' B' L U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 U2 B F2 Uw2 F2 L F U2 Uw D R Fw2 B Rw R2 B Fw Uw2 
374. 34.40 Fw' Rw2 R L' Fw D R' Fw R2 Rw' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw D L' Fw U' B F' L2 B' U' R' Fw2 R2 Uw' B U R' F U L F B' D' R' Uw2 
375. 39.14 L' R' F U2 F2 Fw2 L2 B' Rw' Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw' R' Rw2 L' Uw Fw F2 L2 F2 Fw U2 B L R2 Fw2 F R' F' Rw2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 R L' Uw2 Fw B2 
376. 39.86 B' Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw' F L' Fw2 R2 Uw' U2 F' Fw' Uw' R2 B F2 Fw D' B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 R U Uw2 F' Uw Fw F' B' R2 U Uw F2 Fw Rw' F 
377. 35.15 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Fw L Rw U' F' Uw' F2 Fw2 B2 U' R F2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw' U Rw' D2 U Uw' Rw D' B R B2 D' L D' U' B Rw2 D' U' Rw' 
378. 35.90 R' D Fw' R2 L2 B' Rw' D' Fw' R2 U R2 U' Rw' U B Uw' U D2 F2 Fw' D' B' U L' F R2 Rw L' U' Uw2 D' B L R' B Rw' D2 U' Uw' 
379. 39.61 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 B D Rw2 R2 L' Uw2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B Fw2 Rw2 Fw L Uw D2 R2 F U2 L2 Rw F' D2 F' Rw U B2 U2 D R2 D' Rw Uw D2 
380. 38.77 Rw D' R2 F U Uw' Fw R' L U Fw' L' Fw2 U' Rw' U' L Rw2 B' F' R B2 Rw' U2 F2 B' Uw2 B R2 F D' Rw2 B2 U D' Fw L' F2 Rw' U2 
381. 35.67 D' U Uw F B2 U2 B D' L2 Fw2 D' F2 B2 R' Rw2 D' B L' D L B Uw' R F B Rw Fw U2 L R2 D2 Rw2 L Uw2 L B2 D Fw' F2 L2 
382. 35.92 Rw U' Uw2 B' R2 Uw Fw L B Rw' D Uw' F2 U2 Fw' L Uw2 R Uw' U2 B2 Fw U B2 U' R2 B' R' U' R2 U2 D2 Uw' F2 U2 L D B' U' F 
383. 39.48 U' L2 Fw' F2 L' F2 Uw Rw2 L' F2 Uw' B2 Uw' B' Fw' F R2 Rw' B' Uw' R2 F' Rw D' F2 Fw B2 D2 U' F' R Uw' Rw B' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 Uw' 
384. 43.50 Fw F U L' Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw U Fw2 Uw L2 Fw' U' Rw Fw2 F' R' Rw U F B2 R F Fw Rw' F2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' B' Fw2 R F2 R2 Rw Uw' R2 
385. 41.12 Fw D' U F B U2 L Rw Uw B2 D' R Fw F2 L2 Uw2 D2 B2 R U Uw' B L2 Rw R2 Uw' B2 Uw2 D B' Fw' F D Fw' L2 Fw' L' B2 Fw2 Uw 
386. 37.24 F Uw' Fw' F2 Rw L D2 Uw R' Fw2 B R2 Fw Uw2 B2 Rw' B Rw R2 L F2 R' Uw' Rw U' F R Uw' Rw D' U F Fw' D Uw R2 Rw' D Uw Rw2 
387. 35.42 Rw R2 F2 Fw' D Fw' F2 D Fw F' R U Uw D B' L2 R Rw2 B R L2 F R L U2 R F' U2 L' F' D2 R' U' D Rw2 B Rw' Uw R2 F 
388. 38.05 D' B' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 B' F2 L' Fw' Rw' F B' L' B2 F' Rw2 B F2 Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R Fw' F2 U' L R2 
389. 43.81 Uw' D Rw' D R2 Fw2 Uw L Rw2 D' R2 B Rw' R Fw D' F Fw2 Uw R Fw' D' Uw R B' Fw' Rw2 L2 Uw2 F' L' F2 U' L' U' Rw2 D2 L' R2 U


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 9, 2014)

*600/1000*

Mean: 2:08.77
Average: 2:08.67
Best time: 1:24.63
Median: 2:03.39
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 22.98

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:41.65
Best Ao12: 1:46.51
Best Ao50: 1:49.69
Best Mo100: 1:50.86


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 10, 2014)

Feeling a bit better today, did some solves.

number of times: 400/400


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 10, 2014)

*650/1000*

Mean: 2:07.24
Average: 2:07.14
Best time: 1:24.63
Median: 2:01.35
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 22.80

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:41.65
Best Ao12: 1:46.51
Best Ao50: 1:48.91
Best Mo100: 1:49.33


----------



## G2013 (Jul 10, 2014)

3x3: 1451/5000
2x2: 326/1000
I think I will finish 3x3 next year xD
(I'm from Argentina, can I compete anyway?)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 11, 2014)

*1200/5000*
God, I don't think I'll finish. I will try bc 2/3 of a month left


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 11, 2014)

*701/1000*

Mean: 2:06:04
Average: 2:05.94
Best time: 1:24.63
Median: 1:59.96 (!)
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 22.47

Best Mo3: 1:37.77
Best Ao5: 1:41.65
Best Ao12: 1:46.51
Best Ao50: 1:48.65
Best Mo100: 1:49.32

Again, is there anyway to get Prisma to calculate Ao50 for me instead of guessing and selecting bunches of 50 solves that look good?


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok here is my 4x4. I wont update my 7x7 solves becasue im only doing an ao500. 

number of times: 800/800
best time: 31.33
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 43.66 (σ = 1.65)
best mo3: 38.74 (σ = 1.92)

current avg5: 44.00 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 39.75 (σ = 4.36)

current avg12: 43.98 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 46.99 (σ = 3.97)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 46.09 (σ = 3.91)
session mean: 46.34

The single is my new PB and its on video somewhere.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll do an Avg of 1,000 after I learn the last 3 Algorithms for 4LLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

At 470ish right now.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 14, 2014)

Just reached 600


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 14, 2014)

Missed today because I got my wisdom teeth (plus two supernumeraries) removed on friday, but I'll back tomorrow (doing 100 if I can manage it).

Next up after Avg1000 for 4x4: Avg1000 2x2, followed by Avg1000+ 3x3 (just going to continue doing 3x3 solves until Nats).


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 14, 2014)

number of times: 920/920
best time: 31.33
worst time: 1:33.93

current mo3: 45.80 (σ = 5.38)
best mo3: 37.55 (σ = 3.61)

current avg5: 45.05 (σ = 3.26)
best avg5: 38.82 (σ = 2.24)

current avg12: 45.87 (σ = 2.63)
best avg12: 40.97 (σ = 3.85)

current avg100: 45.11 (σ = 4.11)
best avg100: 43.74 (σ = 3.76)

session avg: 46.00 (σ = 3.93)
session mean: 46.23

The ao5 was pretty amazing!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 14, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Missed today because I got my wisdom teeth (plus two supernumeraries) removed on friday, but I'll back tomorrow (doing 100 if I can manage it).



Were they removed because of super cavitation?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 14, 2014)

*1400/5k*
Uh oh I better solve more cubes
I average still about low 16s


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 14, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Were they removed because of super cavitation?



You are the fourth person (unless I've missed someone) to make that joke. My response to you is the same. Go look up what supercavitation actually is. It's so much cooler than anything in the human mouth.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 14, 2014)

120 more done
253 now.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 15, 2014)

*801/1000*

Mean: 2:04.04
Average: 2:03.95
Best time: 1:24.64
Median: 1:58.40
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.89

Best Mo3: 1:37.23
Best Ao5: 1:35.89 (I can't be the only one who now has a better Avg5 than Mo3?)
Best Ao12: 1:42.64
Best Ao50: 1:47.52
Best Mo100: 1:49.32


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 15, 2014)

*1652/5k*
252 solves, 16.3


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 16, 2014)

*850/1000*

Mean: 2:03.11
Average: 2:03.02
Best time: 1:24.64
Median: 1:57.33
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.66

Best Mo3: 1:37.23
Best Ao5: 1:35.89 (I can't be the only one who now has a better Avg5 than Mo3?)
Best Ao12: 1:42.64
Best Ao50: 1:47.18
Best Mo100: 1:47.47


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 16, 2014)

*1794/5k*
142 solves, 16.2


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 17, 2014)

*951/1000*

Mean: 2:01.49
Average: 2:01.42
Best time: 1:21.45
Median: 1:55.91
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.2

Best Mo3: 1:34.50
Best Ao5: 1:35.89 
Best Ao12: 1:42.64
Best Ao50: 1:47.13
Best Mo100: 1:47.32


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 18, 2014)

*2070/5k*
16.1
And my second sub-10 single! woop
I hurt my finger today. I can't cube for a bit. This will be hard.
Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-17
solves/total: 276/276

single
best: 9.66
worst: 21.90

mean of 3
current: 15.16 (σ = 5.48)
best: 12.88 (σ = 1.32)

avg of 5
current: 15.82 (σ = 0.58)
best: 14.38 (σ = 2.12)

avg of 12
current: 15.18 (σ = 1.80)
best: 14.99 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 50
current: 15.86 (σ = 1.50)
best: 15.56 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 100
current: 15.90 (σ = 1.52)
best: 15.72 (σ = 1.38)

Average: 16.09 (σ = 1.49)
Mean: 16.10


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 18, 2014)

*1000/1000* I finished!

Mean: 2:00.61
Average: 2:00.53
Best time: 1:21.45
Median: 1:54.82
Worst time: 3:54.25
Standard deviation: 21.11

Best Mo3: 1:34.50
Best Ao5: 1:35.89 
Best Ao12: 1:40.16
Best Ao50: 1:43.15
Best Mo100: 1:45.32

Now onto an Average of 1000 for 2x2. If I finish with time left, I'm going to do one of 3x3, too.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 20, 2014)

*100/1000*

Mean: 00:8.29
Average: 00:8.31
Best time: 00:3.65
Median: 00:8.30
Worst time: 00:11.27
Standard deviation: 01.33

Best Mo3: 00:5.89
Best Ao5: 00:07.17
Best Ao12: 00:07.66
Best Ao50: 00:08.17
Best Mo100: 00:08.29

If the global average causes an issue a)there's almost no time left until nats, and b) if you add together my 2x2 and 3x3 times, you get >30 seconds, and I'm doing averages of 1000 for both.


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2014)

I haven't posted for a while but I've done this so far:

number of times: 2455/2455
best time: 6.17
worst time: 17.09

current mo3: 10.38 (σ = 1.49)
best mo3: 7.71 (σ = 0.46)

current avg5: 10.05 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 7.79 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 10.42 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 8.20 (σ = 0.55)

current avg50: 9.57 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 9.10 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 9.60 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 9.33 (σ = 0.89)

current avg1000: 9.98 (σ = 0.98)
best avg1000: 9.97 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 10.17 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 10.23

mo3, avg5, avg12, avg50, avg100, avg1000 are PBs.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 22, 2014)

*350/1000*

Mean: 00:8.20
Average: 00:8.21
Best time: 00:3.45
Median: 00:8.25
Worst time: 00:11.27
Standard deviation: 01.23

Best Mo3: 00:5.86
Best Ao5: 00:06.27
Best Ao12: 00:07.48
Best Ao50: 00:07.91
Best Mo100: 00:08.03


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 23, 2014)

*2578/5k*
I did 458 solves today and an ao50 a while back I forgot to count.
average: 16.3
My finger was fine to solve without pain today but I'm a bit more slow because of it. And I have to do 350+ solves a day for the rest of the month to finish.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 23, 2014)

*453/1000*

Mean: 00:08.11
Average: 00:08.11
Best time: 00:03.45
Median: 00:08.17
Worst time: 00:11.27
Standard deviation: 01.23

Best Mo3: 00:5.86
Best Ao5: 00:06.27
Best Ao12: 00:07.17
Best Ao50: 00:07.60
Best Mo100: 00:07.75


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 25, 2014)

*750/1000*

Mean: 00:07.92
Average: 00:07.92
Best time: 00:03.45
Median: 00:07.98
Worst time: 00:11.27
Standard deviation: 01.25

Best Mo3: 00:5.13
Best Ao5: 00:05.58
Best Ao12: 00:06:52
Best Ao50: 00:07:27
Best Mo100: 00:07.34


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess I should post the stats from my avg1000 now. The point of keeping it secret was so I might do better. That didn't exactly work out...

best time: *29.02*
best mo3: *34.89*
best avg5: *36.04*
best avg12: *37.94*
best avg50: *40.09*
best avg100: *40.92*
best avg500: *42.21*
best avg1000: *43.32*

Times:


Spoiler



41.35, 48.87, 48.17, 53.49, 52.88, 40.55, 43.09, 46.92, 55.71, 52.94, 1:17.06, 45.88, 42.22, 46.25, 42.32, 1:00.03, 55.79, 44.14, 43.29, 49.34, 39.15, 45.20, 1:07.86, 54.55, 47.14, 54.28, 55.49, 50.46, 36.05, 49.08, 49.96, 40.08, 54.16, 45.69, 45.16, 47.83, 42.36, 34.99, 46.94, 54.91, 49.46, 53.68, 46.94, 45.94, 48.10, 56.60, 48.72, 51.26, 52.77, 49.46, 41.31, 58.83, 52.80, 48.98, 57.15, 44.84, 48.89, 38.58, 56.30, 51.09, 47.58, 49.83, 48.48, 1:00.55, 45.86, 47.85, 40.16, 54.60, 40.59, 50.15, 39.78, 37.85, 40.03, 31.12, 42.70, 52.77, 36.28, 1:00.18, 51.71, 49.13, 55.33, 54.12, 51.29, 49.28, 44.33, 45.78, 58.61, 48.29, 49.32, 50.33, 48.23, 44.55, 43.45, 47.41, 53.79, 40.97, 56.57, 55.55, 59.46, 53.79, 38.32, 1:07.86, 43.66, 40.00, 41.78, 48.60, 36.39, 48.09, 42.04, 40.72, 42.44, 52.77, 43.74, 50.92, 44.33, 55.53, 47.00, 40.71, 58.58, 42.20, 50.83, 58.90, 39.23, 1:14.55, 50.53, 44.28, 42.16, 45.00, 45.54, 43.67, 46.50, 47.41, 46.34, 41.77, 41.84, 51.58, 42.92, 41.30, 48.41, 59.19, 46.45, 43.05, 56.19, 47.66, 49.30, 50.75, 53.82, 39.04, 39.65, 45.78, 56.72, 43.30, 46.95, 45.85, 44.31, 56.26, 40.00, 37.04, 51.39, 48.36, 40.47, 50.01, 43.80, 50.91, 47.05, 41.81, 38.46, 45.39, 44.86, 41.79, 47.24, 43.75, 38.31, 43.51, 38.81, 44.48, 49.19, 44.46, 44.84, 38.17, 42.27, 41.27, 45.71, 42.47, 37.49, 46.66, 44.96, 37.37, 48.46, 50.38, 45.16, 48.01, 34.70, 43.38, 35.35, 36.34, 40.05, 40.03, 44.45, 44.64, 41.63, 41.20, 42.85, 41.17, 45.87, 51.62, 45.35, 45.58, 7:40.86, 33.43, 51.38, 39.11, 40.99, 45.78, 44.19, 43.68, 37.78, 41.56, 36.68, 40.79, 43.72, 55.11, 51.02, 43.50, 38.29, 47.02, 46.31, 37.47, 39.14, 35.41, 41.37, 45.67, 35.84, 39.77, 40.85, 39.44, 43.92, 30.23, 41.33, 47.45, 46.11, 46.35, 43.10, 42.85, 40.10, 40.04, 46.04, 45.48, 41.58, 42.10, 41.99, 42.14, 52.04, 42.83, 40.57, 40.19, 45.16, 31.87, 41.32, 42.48, 45.67, 40.40, 42.93, 40.70, 1:02.86, 47.48+, 51.72, 46.45, 44.18, 43.54, 45.18, 42.98, 45.28, 45.63, 38.70, 42.09, 46.15, 36.71, 45.77, 38.70, 41.20, 46.90, 53.47, 39.00, 48.92, 41.19, 41.86, 33.10, 41.06, 49.99, 46.61, 49.35, 43.09, 38.99, 46.49, 42.83, 52.14, 42.00, 47.36, 48.98, 48.08, 38.94, 42.00, 40.56, 35.88, 52.80, 40.29, 44.74, 52.11, 41.65, 42.98, 49.74, 34.95, 41.21, 44.27, 31.91, 35.26, 40.65, 35.33, 38.25, 43.33, 50.78, 44.50, 46.47, 40.82, 45.59, 41.28, 31.12, 39.95, 33.61, 37.46, 39.99, 38.56, 44.13, 45.61, 39.44, 38.56, 38.69, 34.10, 39.52, 36.08, 44.18, 48.66, 40.05, 48.77, 37.67, 54.32, 42.99, 37.08, 53.33, 43.91, 41.28, 40.15, 45.39, 44.14, 50.19, 41.51, 41.31, 52.28, 40.99, 39.93, 52.40, 41.39, 40.09, 39.02, 32.13, 35.48, 40.71, 51.65, 36.91, 44.38, 34.26, 48.24, 43.66, 40.41+, 40.47, 47.33, 40.53, 47.38, 47.96, 32.41, 38.23, 52.38, 43.91, 50.80, 41.14, 43.35, 37.63, 43.94, 40.11, 37.28, 43.97, 1:05.72, 43.34, 49.23, 56.97+, 41.42, 46.81, 50.16, 41.86, 48.39, 39.16, 40.88, 42.92, 50.24, 39.81, 49.70, 44.29, 50.07, 41.50, 41.37, 45.21, 49.17, 52.03, 37.72, 40.88, 49.74, 48.82, 47.90, 46.05, 38.75, 40.56, 43.10, 44.01, 46.10, 41.11, 45.38, 45.23, 43.59, 39.70, 39.16, 42.83, 47.82, 42.88, 48.00, 38.25, 40.23, 42.57, 36.82, 39.34, 36.01, 44.75, 41.52, 45.26, 44.36, 48.02, 39.60, 45.19, 42.70, 42.76, 42.08, 49.19, 37.38, 38.24, 44.83, 44.05, 41.23, 44.71, 34.24, 43.49, 33.05, 33.63, 46.79, 46.32, 48.68, 46.81, 40.25, 33.56, 43.22, 40.32, 36.49, 48.16, 44.09, 42.40, 44.28, 42.39, 44.63, 47.87, 45.06, 46.46, 49.36, 45.91, 45.47, 48.05, 36.09, 46.37, 42.03, 40.23, 31.00, 33.82, 43.63, 43.04, 1:08.53, 43.73, 55.61, 47.53, 43.54, 40.05, 43.96, 39.34, 42.71, 39.77, 43.38, 31.51, 38.37, 54.33, 38.67, 44.70, 40.12, 44.87, 39.60, 54.39, 50.06, 41.01, 47.26, 39.13, 42.93, 38.60, 41.02, 37.67, 48.86, 43.04, 56.83, 40.05, 1:09.03, 49.30, 46.87, 44.19, 49.66, 37.59, 42.46, 47.30, 41.28, 41.68, 39.62, 38.20, 47.63, 37.83, 54.73, 46.97, 40.64, 42.65, 47.26, 30.98, 46.47, 53.99, 45.12, 47.82, 35.04, 48.86, 38.27, 37.67, 50.71, 42.02, 40.37, 42.83, 42.58, 46.81, 37.58, 48.43, 34.71, 37.49, 47.77, 39.73, 58.63, 35.82, 44.45, 33.26, 32.05, 39.50, 39.98, 39.44, 32.83, 38.95, 50.37, 51.57, 45.56, 39.75, 34.46, 36.62, 36.98, 1:00.81, 38.82, 41.68, 33.97, 42.49, 1:02.18, 39.90, 31.72, 38.24, 37.13, 46.56, 35.85, 49.74, 47.74, 39.65, 31.16, 42.78, 45.51, 46.75, 41.16, 42.03, 35.81, 1:09.08, 30.85, 40.87, 43.78, 1:01.49, 32.28, 42.62, 49.29, 42.89, 35.89, 42.75, 47.52, 46.37, 37.30, 42.37, 49.39, 32.45, 44.66, 39.98, 49.42, 39.27, 50.25, 43.63, 38.32, 36.83, 50.37, 35.81, 51.80, 43.72, 49.17, 37.79, 50.36, 33.05, 52.77, 38.07, 44.72, 51.42, 56.27, 58.79, 40.31, 52.50, 36.52, 39.96, 42.17, 43.77, 44.16, 37.42, 41.44, 49.56, 48.34, 36.62, 36.34, 1:02.32, 44.04, 54.01, 41.96, 42.59, 47.73, 42.75, 43.33, 41.16, 39.86, 50.33, 38.32, 46.72, 36.90, 45.22, 30.08, 44.45, 34.05, 43.88, 52.06, 43.87, 37.37, 47.67, 43.79, 37.47, 48.73, 35.93, 35.87, 49.37, 46.05, 41.00, 45.31, 40.37, 46.03, 35.38, 42.98, 39.56, 31.12, 49.02, 37.31, 41.20, 39.43, 45.44, 35.48, 39.36, 40.93, 38.41, 1:44.57, 36.21, 42.98, 38.68, 51.86, 38.24, 40.95, 32.51, 1:11.24, 45.96, 39.43, 35.44, 33.43, 40.07, 31.20, 39.98, 50.28, 33.90, 39.78, 45.51, 37.54, 35.04, 57.49, 37.18, 30.15, 40.65, 40.78, 32.22, 36.84, 44.23, 39.89, 49.40, 38.85, 48.56, 56.02, 41.88, 32.43, 35.63, 50.59, 42.14, 34.74, 1:00.40, 42.55, 40.74, 36.05, 36.59, 44.19, 42.07, 37.65, 49.16, 50.23, 52.07, 33.89, 42.58, 46.99, 37.59, 1:05.20, 40.37, 50.36, 32.69, 44.95, 51.91, 42.60, 35.85, 47.64, 34.68, 32.22, 39.09, 40.63, 49.02, 39.37, 44.30, 42.27, 49.48, 43.65, 37.56, 37.69, 41.38, 46.51, 47.48, 43.20, 45.09, 52.04, 40.71, 32.99, 43.21, 42.59, 47.25, 36.90, 34.24, 43.76, 33.77, 49.01, 42.28, DNF(2:24.00), 33.33, 46.08, 45.43, 31.92, 38.53, 45.76, 42.33, 38.88, 36.67, 46.77, 49.76, 35.37, 35.08, 44.70, 49.55, 39.71, 41.58, 1:00.04, 43.25, 48.63, 43.53, 48.93, 45.66, 40.51, 47.01, 42.18, 35.46, 47.29, 43.81, 42.66, 40.47, 44.86, 40.60, 44.90, 48.53, 48.94, 42.14, 43.77, 39.38, 43.00, 39.95, 42.25, 43.99, 40.18, 45.15, 45.00, 45.39, 44.02, 32.71, 40.49, 34.61, 49.89, 42.82, 46.36, 44.03, 38.19, 39.70, 48.52, 41.52, 49.10, 39.28, 40.30, 39.76, 42.41, 55.36, 40.80, 42.61, 31.48, 41.87, 52.00, 42.48, 33.82, 40.55, 42.63, 48.37, 47.14, 51.46, 40.80, 45.87, 45.66, 42.92, 44.81, 53.52, 44.06, 43.85, 32.98, 36.98, 46.19, 36.49, 42.01, 37.77, 35.44, 33.45, 43.86, 56.47, 41.46, 46.39, 42.77, 46.21, 39.40, 44.84, 45.93, 45.53, 42.22, 38.12, 45.33, 39.28, 42.78, 38.20, 36.27, 41.17, 36.91, 33.33, 39.67, 41.67, 46.47, 36.27, 53.84, 43.75, 40.57, 40.04, 42.84, 39.33, 49.55, 41.79, 52.42, 45.64, 45.12, 49.68, 41.31, 42.04, 36.43, 39.47, 39.15, 41.94, 40.98, 48.93, 41.23, 38.11, 47.48, 43.48, 34.61, 36.73, 43.97, 29.02, 38.63, 41.58, 31.60, 42.83, 39.00, 42.09, 39.78, 45.92, 39.83, 35.76, 54.87, 41.60, 38.27, 46.22, 36.28, 1:06.40, 46.87, 39.90, 40.02, 32.57, 36.72, 37.61, 34.00, 38.49, 46.12, 37.61, 47.22, 47.75, 32.93, 39.64, 43.32, 39.69, 43.09, 45.02, 44.41, 43.28, 36.34, 40.59, 39.58, 40.40, 33.74, 35.14, 39.25, 32.04, 47.83, 39.56, 39.54, 38.77, 45.86, 46.63, 36.14, 39.63, 52.04, 35.14, 41.72, 38.37, 44.55, 42.77, 38.55, 37.33, 49.86, 29.66, 40.18, 42.40, 44.58, 36.58, 40.85, 42.90, 39.45, 41.95, 54.64, 39.79



All of these are PBs by the way.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 12, 2014)

I forgot to post my final results (thanks, Antoine!)!

*1000/1000*

Mean: 00:07.80
Average: 00:07.80
Best time: 00:03.45
Median: 00:07.86
Worst time: 00:11.27
Standard deviation: 01.23

Best Mo3: 00:5.13
Best Ao5: 00:05.52
Best Ao12: 00:06:32
Best Ao50: 00:07:27
Best Mo100: 00:07.31


----------

